# Rate My Pokémon / Pokémon Team



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

Please feel free to post your team here for comments, questions or evaluations. Perhaps the first page won't be littered with numerous individual threads.


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gliscor@Leftovers
Ability: Hyper Cutter
Nature: Impish
EV's: 252 HP / 40 Def / 216 Spe
~Earthquake
~Roost
~Stealth Rock
~Stone Edge

Weavile@Choice Band
Nature: Jolly
EV's: 40 HP / 252 Atk / 216 Spe
~Pursuit
~Ice Shard
~Brick Break
~Night Slash

Vaporeon@Leftovers
Ability: Water Absorb
Nature: Bold
EV's: 188 HP / 252 HP / 68 Spe
~Hidden Power Electric
~Protect
~Surf
~Wish

Togekiss@Choice Scarf
Ability: Serene Grace
Nature: Modest
EV's: SpAtk 252 / 252 Spe
~Air Slash
~Aura Sphere
~Fire Blast
~Tri Attack

Scizor@Choice Band
Ability: Technician
Nature: Adamant
EV's: HP 248 / Atk 252 / 8 Spe
~Bullet Punch
~Pursuit
~Superpower
~U-turn

Latias@Life Orb
Ability: Levitate
Nature: Modest
EV's: 252 SpAtk / 252 Spe
~ Calm Mind 
~ Dragon Pulse 
~ Surf 
~ Recover


Rate away.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 23, 2010)

Hack Mewtwo:

Lv1 - Adaptability
Timid
@ Leftovers
4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
~Dark Void
~Nasty Plot
~Psychic
~Shadow Ball

Yay or nay? :ho


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2010)

You should put these links in the first post as well:


----------



## Velocity (Feb 25, 2010)

*Deoxys-A* @LifeOrb
*Ability:* Solid Rock
*Nature:* Modest
*EVs:* 4 HP - 252 SpA - 252 Spe
- Spacial Rend
- Magma Storm
- Earth Power
- Aura Sphere

Hacked for lulz.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

Solid Rock? Mah boi, Filter is the ability all true Pokemon strive for. Though really, Deoxys-A isn't surviving any attack. You're better off giving it Pure Power or something.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Solid Rock? Mah boi, Filter is the ability all true Pokemon strive for. Though really, Deoxys-A isn't surviving any attack. You're better off giving it Pure Power or something.



Solid Rock and Filter are identical and what good is Pure Power to a Special Sweeper?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 25, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Solid Rock and Filter are identical and what good is Pure Power to a Special Sweeper?



I'm still not sure what Filter/Solid Rock does. Smogons says it reduces damage by 1/4, but Serebii says it reduces damage by 1/2 

Anyway, the reason why Pure Power would be a better hack is because Deoxys-A's monstrous 504 Atk stat becomes 1008. Add a Choice Band or a Life Orb to that and give it attacks like

~ExtremeSpeed
~Earthquake
~Close Combat
~Head Smash / Flare Blitz

And you have yourself a monster


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2010)

Because Deoxys-A can also be a physical sweeper? With Pure Power D-A could have an attack stat of over 1000 without boosts. He's right though, even if super effective hits are halved with Solid Rock/Filter, there are baby pokemon with more defenses than D-A lol A resisted bullet punch from scizor will still take over 75%, maybe up to 90%, off of Pikachu and it has more defenses than D-A xD. So you'll basically go from a guaranteed OHKO to anything to barely surviving resisted hits only to lose that little HP to Life Orb.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah it's true. Practically any Sableye with Fake-Out and Shadow Sneak can defeat Deoxys-A, even with a Focus Sash, because of its abysmal defenses. It doesn't even need Focus Sash since Deoxys-A's only priority move can't hurt the gremlin


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2010)

wonder guard would be the best ability for taking hits lol


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. People like to give it to Spiritomb a lot  But even that can be beaten. A friend was facing a Wondertomb with Blaze Kick, using his Meganium. It had Leech Seed, Substitute, Giga Drain, and Protect. After learning about this, I modified a Sableye to make it _virtually_ invincible.

Sableye - Wonder Guard
Adamant / Jolly
@ Lum Berry
4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
~Taunt
~Shadow Claw / Shadow Force
~Close Combat
~Belly Drum / Explosion

Faster Leech Seed users and Pokemon with Scrappy still take it


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2010)

Whoa, Scrappy hits Wonder Guard?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, since Scrappy lets Fighting moves hit Ghosts, Sableye's Fighting immunity becomes a weakness D:


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2010)

Ohhhhh I see. I've only used Scrappy with Normal moves. That makes a lot of sense though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Solid Rock and Filter are identical and what good is Pure Power to a Special Sweeper?



Well sorry, but Serebii has Filter saying that it reduces super effective moves by half, and since I was using Serebii's Abilitydex, I wasn't thinking about looking on Smogon at all. And what?  Deoxys-A's Attack stat is just as good as it's Sp. Atk stat if I'm noy mistaken. And most of the time Deoxys-A has ExtremeSpeed on it. So I don't really see what you're getting at by implying that Deoxys-A is only a Special Sweeper. Deoxys-A + Pure Power + ExtremeSpeed = GG.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 25, 2010)

delirium said:


> Ohhhhh I see. I've only used Scrappy with Normal moves. That makes a lot of sense though.



Yeah. Some people hack Explosion or something onto Pokemon with Scrappy too  It's only a shame they didn't give Lucario Scrappy. A no-miss STAB 135 power move that hits anything would have been awesome


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Purple Hermit (Jirachi) @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Serene Grace
EVs: 50 HP/252 Atk/176 Spd
Jolly nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- Iron Head
- Stealth Rock
- Trick
- U-turn
---
DDDDC (Snorlax) (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Thick Fat
EVs: 168 HP/120 Def/220 SDef
Careful nature (+SDef, -SAtk)
- Body Slam
- Rest
- Curse
- Crunch
---
Crazy Diamond (Shaymin) @ Leftovers
Ability: Natural Cure
EVs: 252 HP/220 Def/36 Spd
Bold nature (+Def, -Atk)
- Seed Flare
- Leech Seed
- Aromatherapy
- Rest
---
Star Platinum (Metagross) @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Clear Body
EVs: 25 HP/252 Atk/228 Spd
Jolly nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- Earthquake
- Meteor Mash
- Thunderpunch
- Explosion
---
Za Warudo (Suicune) @ Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 252 HP/252 Def
Bold nature (+Def, -Atk)
- Rest
- Sleep Talk
- Surf
- Calm Mind
---
Gold Experience (Rotom-h) @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 4 HP/252 Spd/252 SAtk
Timid nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Thunderbolt
- Overheat
- Hidden Power [Ground]
- Trick
---




Any suggestions for improvement?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 26, 2010)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is good except I would trade Thunderpunch for Bullet Punch


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Even with the scarf?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2010)

Bullet Punch isn't needed with the Scarf, though it wouldn't make a bad substitution over Meteor Mash if it were in-game, since it would function well both with and without Choice Scarf, but it's still more of a Choice Band move anyway.

A Choice Scarfed Matagross' Thunderpunch is just nasty. It'll lose a lot of power/versatility if you drop it D:


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Rate this Ambipom. Just for the lulz.

Ambipom @ Life Orb
Ability: Wonderguard
Nature: Adamant
~ Swords Dance
~ Return
~ Power Whip
~ Crabhammer


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2010)

No tail whip? >:


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Silly Em, Ambipom has more mature things to do than waggle his tails.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 2, 2010)

He's matured from Tail Whip to Power Whip. An advanced version. That's all


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2010)

Zangoose @Chople Berry
Modest // Immunity
- Rock Climb
- Swords Dance
- Aerial Ace
- Roar

Whaddya think?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 2, 2010)

It's better off with Shadow Claw and Brick Break instead of Rock Climb and Roar. That way nothing resists any of its attacks, and plus it's too easy to KO if it uses Roar


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> He's matured from Tail Whip to Power Whip. An advanced version. That's all



Bitch will slap you silly. 



Wintrale said:


> Zangoose @Chople Berry
> Modest // Immunity
> - Rock Climb
> - Swords Dance
> ...



Pretty much what Justin just said.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It's better off with Shadow Claw and Brick Break instead of Rock Climb and Roar. That way nothing resists any of its attacks, and plus it's too easy to KO if it uses Roar



I see... He's not that great a Pok?mon for a pure Normal team, anyway... I'll switch him out with Kangaskhan.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Kangaskhan isn't that good either. 

What's your Normal team so far?


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

> Kangaskhan isn't that good either.



BLASPHEMY.

I'll post my team later *yawn* just wanted to voice my humble opinion.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Kangaskhan isn't that good either.
> 
> What's your Normal team so far?



Togekiss, Porygon-Z, Slaking, Ursaring and Blissey.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Togekiss, Porygon-Z, Slaking, Ursaring and Blissey.



Needs more Regigigas.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Needs a staraptor


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, here's "Being Normal Isn't Overrated" v1. 


*Spoiler*: _Ambipom ._ 



@Silk Scarf
Jolly // Technician
- Fake Out
- Low Kick
- U-Turn
- Taunt





*Spoiler*: _Blissey ._ 



@Leftovers
Calm // Natural Cure
- Wish
- Protect
- Seismic Toss
- Toxic





*Spoiler*: _Togekiss ._ 



@Lum Berry
Modest // Serene Grace
- Nasty Plot
- Roost
- Air Slash
- Aura Sphere





*Spoiler*: _Porygon-Z ._ 



@Choice Specs
Modest // Adaptability
- Tri Attack
- Hidden Power Ground
- Dark Pulse
- Ice Beam





*Spoiler*: _Snorlax ._ 



@Leftovers
Careful // Thick Fat
- Curse
- Body Slam
- Earthquake
- Selfdestruct





*Spoiler*: _Regigigas ._ 



@Leftovers
Relaxed // Slow Start
- Knock Off
- Thunder Wave
- Return
- Toxic


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my hack Fight Area team, since the Fight Area's been haxed by Nintendo anyway  It's my "Tri Guard" team.

Ninjask - No Guard
Adamant
@ Scope Lens
252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
~Stone Edge
~Sheer Cold
~Sacred Fire
~DynamicPunch

Shedinja - Magic Guard
Jolly
@ Focus Sash
252 Atk / 252 Spe
~Endeavor
~Shadow Sneak
~Mach Punch
~Pursuit

Sableye - Wonder Guard
Adamant
@ Lum Berry
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
~Taunt
~Shadow Force
~Close Combat
~Dragon Dance

Thinking about swapping Guillotine for Sacred Fire, since my Ninjask had problems with a Forretress due to Sturdy. With Sheer Cold, no other OHKO move is necessary unless they develop a Pokemon with Ice Absorb or something 

Edit: Already swapped


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

That reminds me... I edited Sableye in my copy of Emerald. 


*Spoiler*: _His new layout ._ 



*Sableye*
Darkness Pok?mon

*Types ;;*
Dark/Ghost

*Abilities ;;*
Poison Heal
Mold Breaker

*Base Stats ;;*
_HP_ 70
_Attack_ 120
_Defense_ 120
_Special Attack_ 80
_Special Defense_ 90
_Speed_ 70

*Level Up Moves ;;*
0 / Astonish
0 / Leer
4 / Bulk Up
11 / Confuse Ray
15 / Shadow Sneak
22 / Faint Attack
29 / Shadow Claw
36 / Sucker Punch
43 / Will O' Wisp
50 / Nightshade
57 / Belly Drum




What do you think? :33


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Another Battle Tower team. It's done good so far.

Uxie - Levitate
Bold
@ Choice Scarf
208 HP / 252 Def / 16 SpD / 32 Spe
~Trick
~Thunder Wave
~Stealth Rock
~Memento

Garchomp - Sand Veil
Jolly
@ Leftovers
48 HP / 208 Atk / 252 Spe
~Substitute
~Protect
~Swords Dance
~Dragon Claw

Scizor - Swarm
Jolly
@ Salac Berry
12 HP / 244 Atk / 252 Spe
~Substitute
~Swords Dance
~X-Scissor
~Iron Head

What you think?


----------



## Akatora (Mar 18, 2010)

Rate my Event Arceus:

Wild lvl 100

Hp 376
attack 272
defense 274
sp atk 275
sp def 237
speed 270


IV's

Arceus - #493 (Naïve)
HP: 26
Att: 27
Def: 29
SpA: 30
SpD: 19
Speed: 1

avg: 22


Would have been awesome to ev train that one XD


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 19, 2010)

heres my team on SS

Crobat, lvl 28, Careful
Quilava, lvl 32, Mild
Machoke, lvl 28, Lonely
Gyarados, lvl 30, Adamant()
Tentacool, lvl 28,
Flaaffy, lvl 28 Naive

What pokes do I need to switch out and replace them with

EDIT:New Team


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my team on SS:

Typlosion LVL 42
Ampharos lvl 38
Milotic lvl 45
Pidgeot lvl 36
Gyarados lvl 34
Jiraichi lvl 42

I'm going to train them soon and switch some out but, who? I want a Dark/Ground/Psychic type .


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Switch Pidgeot for Noctowl, and Gyarados for Tyranitar. Done


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm, thanks


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Just to let you know Noctowl can learn Psychic moves


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

*Chikorita *_Impish _lvl22
Tackle
Cut
Razor Leaf
Magical Leaf

*Wooper *_Quite _lvl22
Water Gun
Slam
Mud Shot
Mud Bomb

*Dratini *_Lax _lvl22
Wrap
Twister
Dragon Rage
Slam

*Skarmory *_Modest _lvl22
Peck
Swift
Fly
Feint

*Larvitar *_Brave _lvl23
Bite
Rock Slide
Sandstorm
Thrash

*Growlithe *_Naive _lvl23
Bite
Ember
Flame Wheel
Roar

I've just got my 3rd badge.

---

What do you guys think? It's only for in game.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 21, 2010)

Not a bad team

Motry and Chuck is gonna give you hell though


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2010)

Just beat Celadon.

Typhlosion Lv. 51
Tyranitar Lv. 55
Feraligater Lv. 45
Gengar Lv. 48
Ampharos Lv. 48
Dragonair Lv. 47

Seldom Used:
Pidgeot Lv. 43
Ho-oh Lv. 45


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm at Erika's ;3

Meganium (Lv.48)
Slowbro (Lv.48)
Crobat (Lv.50)
Magcargo (Lv.46)
Gyarados (Lv.47)
Spinarak (Lv.50)


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)

Just need some smart feedback. I'm not big on Competitive Battles, but my love for Umbreon keeps him in my party. I just love making a pokemon suffer to death using him. So, here's what I was thinking for his moveset, in case I'm ever in a jam:

Toxic (A must, his main means of damage for me)
Moonlight (Also a must, you heal, they toxic die)
Dig (Decent power, and hides you for a turn, which prolongs their poison damage)

Mean Look (Is there a lot of switch outs in game even?) 

*OR *

Substitute (Further lengthens the fight, as I can heal back the damage taken from it)


So, the issue is Mean Look or Substitute, or something maybe I've overlooked for in game fighting?


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2010)

I've found that Substitute is one of those few non-attacking moves that actually have use in game. If I didn't have it on my Jirachi I would have lost to both Blue and Red.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread is a joke to be honest, most of the posts are people just posting what they're using to beat the story where it doesn't matter what you use


----------



## Zunbeltz (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is my team to fight red give them hell if you must                       Typhlosion lvl 98,Arceus lvl 100,Gyarados lvl 97,Metagross lvl 99,Garchomp lvl 92,and Pikachu lvl 95.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> Here is my team to fight red give them hell if you must                       Typhlosion lvl 98,Arceus lvl 100,Gyarados lvl 97,Metagross lvl 99,Garchomp lvl 92,and Pikachu lvl 95.



Hmm, I think you'll win.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

hello i am noob

Playing gold:

L. 27 Bayleef (called *^ (use bro)*)
L. 10 Wooper (called *Loader*)
L. 14 Mareep (called *Bladerunnr*)
L. 7 Onix (called *Lesnar*)


----------



## Zunbeltz (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> hello i am noob
> 
> Playing gold:
> 
> ...


You need to keep lvls closer to starter otherwise all right team for early game


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah, it's hard to level up some of these weakass lower ones, but i know what you mean.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> This thread is a joke to be honest, most of the posts are people just posting what they're using to beat the story where it doesn't matter what you use



Agreed.

This thread should be used to rate competitive teams only.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

What's wrong with asking for suggestions on an ingame team? Maybe you haven't thought of a certain move or a more suitable nature and others can help.

Although you don't really need a badass team to win in game, it's always good to improve a team and get comments on it.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 28, 2010)

I had an Odd encounter in Soul Silver a Ditto that transformed into my Onix and now is captured by me, doesn't have Transform

Ditto lvl 10

Tackle
Rage
Rock Throw 
Screech


I'v's

i'l add soon it had bad def but pretty nice in the rest of the stats 31 in SP A


You got it here:


and the IV's


Ditto - #132 (Bold)
HP: 20 - 25
Att: 26 - 30
Def: 4 - 9
SpA: 31
SpD: 26 - 30
Speed: 20 - 25


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> What's wrong with asking for suggestions on an ingame team? Maybe you haven't thought of a certain move or a more suitable nature and others can help.
> 
> Although you don't really need a badass team to win in game, it's always good to improve a team and get comments on it.



Except most people are not asking for suggestions, they're just posting their team.

They don't even post their freaking move-set. If they asked for help then they'll just be given advice on using competitive pokemon


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 29, 2010)

If people are going to post hacked move sets (ditto with moves other than transform () why not post something original? Such as a Weavile with it's attack and special attack swapped around?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm just about to head into the E4. This is what I've got.

*Maganium *_Impish _lvl45
Earthquake
Energy Ball
Razor Leaf
Magical Leaf

*Quagsire *_Quite _lvl45
Water Pulse
Ice Beam
Surf
Earthquake

*Draonair *_Lax _lvl45
Aqua Tail
Thunder
Dragon Rage
Ice Beam

*Skarmory *_Modest _lvl45
X-Scissor
Air Slash
Fly
Night Slash

*Pupitar *_Brave _lvl45
Crunch
Rock Slide
Dark Pulse
Thrash

*Growlithe *_Naive _lvl45
Crunch
Heat Wave
Flamethrower
Reversal

-------

Any suggestions?

This is only for in-game team.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 29, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> If people are going to post hacked move sets (ditto with moves other than transform () why not post something original? Such as a Weavile with it's attack and special attack swapped around?




Original? what do you mean?

If this isn't Original with the game having a bug like this then what do you say is Original? I don't know maybe this is as common as pokerus or maybe this is a 1 of a kind


I understand your suspicious but seriously I had the game for 2 days when i encountered this bug(and it wont copy any other pokemon nor will it use the new moves my onix have later learned it's either transform or the moves of onix let me show you pics since you don't seem to believe it)


That's the entertaining thing, the game hacked itself

it's bought in gamestop along with an arceus i play the game online and i captured 8 dittos out of 11 following the same procedure with these moves8all 8 where the ones that trasnform into my onix)


which are the moves of my Onix when a Ditto first transformed into it


It's a bug in the game it isn't a hack why else do you think I got several pictures of both the original game, my old plat game and even my ds


besides people say this kind of hack can't be done since Ditto can't learn any of those moves 


anyway found out that the Ditto was able to make me breed a Paras born with Screech(but not rock throw, rage or tackle)



The Pictures:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kratos184 (Apr 11, 2010)

I know it's a bad team but I never really get into building a team, this time I want to do it right so I would appreciate it if you would help me.

myteam:

*Poliwhirl impish lvl 40*
Hypnosis
Dig
Surf
Waterfall (damn HM's)
*
Meganium Impish lvl 41 *
Cut
Iron tail
Petal dance
Poisonpowder
*
Onix hasty lvl 37*
Slam
Rock tomb
Dragonbreath
Rock smash

*Ampharos Quirky lvl 39*
Headbutt
Discharge
ThunderPunch
Focus Punch

*Magmar Naughty lvl 37*
Lava Plume
Strenght
Fire Punch
Faint attack

*Ho-oh Naughty lvl 45 (It was fearow before...)*
Extrasensory
Fly
Fireblast
Sacred fire

So what should I definitly change?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 11, 2010)

*Feraligator *- Level 30
- Ice fang
- Crunch
- Surf
- Headbutt

*Alakazam* - Level 30
- Recover
- Teleport
- Psybeam
- Reflect

*Staraptor* - Level 34
- Wing Attack
- Double Team
- Fly
- Close Combat

*Gabite*
- Dragon Rage
- Slash
- Take Down
- Sand Tomb

And I'm debating on my 6th team member. Either a Flaffy, or a Voltorb cause I have no electric. I'm leaning towards Flaffy because it evolves into Ampharos which is a better SP. ATK pokemon.

I'd like advice on movesets for my pokemon. Since I'm kind of low leveled, I guess advice on what moves to delete for better moves.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Normal Team:
Metagross Lv. 64
Electivire Lv. 61
Salamence Lv. 63
Torterra Lv. 67
Gengar Lv. 62
Blissey Lv. 61

Legendary Team (i traded from hackers):
Mewtwo Lv. 94
Kyogre Lv. 94
Groudon Lv. 94
Latios Lv. 100
Rayquaza Lv. 100
Darkrai Lv. 100

this is my team(s), pls rate it....


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2010)

If you want your teams to be rated, please include movesets, and natures if possible. A lot of people here are into competitive play, and any pokemon can suck with the wrong moveset and natures.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 17, 2010)

PKMN Platinum Competitive team:

All lvl 100.

Sceptile (Modest) Role: Special Sweeper

Eve's: 1HP, 227 Special Attack/ 208 Speed

Moveset: Dragon Pulse(Garchomp sweeper ftw), Hidden Power (Ice), Leafstorm, and Focusblast.

Swellow (Adamant) Role: The Gutsy Bird

Eve's: 252 Attack (Legit) 4 Special Defense 252 (Speed)

Toxic Orb equip.

Facade, Brave Bird (Sweep), Quick Attack, Baton Pass

Tauros: (Jolly) Role: Mixed Tank

Stone Edge, Earthquake, Rest, Snore.

Infernape: (Naive) Role: Skarmory replacement/Lead

Stealth Rock, Flare BLitz, Close Combat, Thunderpunch

Crawdaunt: (Rash) Role: Powerhouse

Crabhammer, Super Power, Swords Dance, Crunch

Any suggestions on Taurus?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 17, 2010)

Three Man Team:

Garchomp   
Level:  50
Nature:  Adamant

Dragon Claw
Earthquake
Stone Edge
Crunch (soon to be Swords Dance)

Typhlosion   
Level:  50
Nature:  Modest
Item:  Leftovers

Fire Blast
Flamethrower
Sunny Day
Solar Beam

Alakazam
Level:  50
Nature:  Modest
Item:  Choice Specs

Psychic
Shadow Ball
Energy Ball
Focus Blast

All the EVs are in special attack/speed with the leftover in HP, or in Garchomp's case, attack/speed with leftover in HP.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 17, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Three Man Team:
> 
> Garchomp
> Level:  50
> ...



Give Typlhosion Focus Blast or a Golem (Or Worst Rypherior) would rip it's ass open. Save the Sunny day and solarbeam combo Imho.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 17, 2010)

Get rid of Fire Blast, then?  

Oh, as for Garchomp's item, I cannot decide if I should give it a Focus Sash or Life Orb.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

oh rite, oh rite ill only do my normal team...

Normal Team:
Metagross Lv. 64 Docile
Hyper Beam
Zen Headbutt
Phsychic
Meteor Mash

Electivire Lv. 61 Impish
Thunderbolt
Thunder
ThunderPunch
Focus Blast

Salamence Lv. 63 Docile
Fire Blast
Fly
Draco Meteor
Outrage

Torterra Lv. 67 Calm
Earthquake
Frenzy Plant
Leaf Storm
Energy Ball

Gengar Lv. 62 Jolly
Destiny Bond
Focus Blast
Explosion
Dark Pulse

Blissey Lv. 61 Relaxed
Softboiled
Double-Edge
Ice Beam
Fire Blast

ill do my legendary team next time...


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 17, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Get rid of Fire Blast, then?
> 
> Oh, as for Garchomp's item, I cannot decide if I should give it a Focus Sash or Life Orb.



Give Chomps the sash imho, especially with it being 4x weaker to ice.

And I would suggest Overheat/Eruption over Fireblast/Flamethrower.

Solely because of the stab and the inaccuracy of Fireblast.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 17, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> oh rite, oh rite ill only do my normal team...
> 
> Normal Team:
> Metagross Lv. 64 Docile
> ...



Is this your competitive team? or in-game??


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2010)

How is this Ursaring? 

Nature: Adamant
Ability: Quick Feet
Item: Toxic Orb
Moves: Facade, Aerial Ace, Superpower, Swords Dance


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 25, 2010)

In-game PLT team but I still EVed. 

Charizard | Naughty | Wide Lens
252 Atk / 252 Spd / 4 SAtk
- Thunderpunch
- Outrage
- Swords dance
- Fireblast

Specifically bred to have both 31 IVs on atk and Satk. I was thinking of taking out blast for Firepunch / Flareblitz but his Satk is only 13 points lower than his Atk, so it's still stronger than an undanced Firepunch. But should I take it out for Blitz when he learns it? 

Empoleon | Lax | Leftovers
78 SAtk / 90 Def / 90 SDef / 252 Spd
- Surf
- Ice Beam
- Grass knot
- Flash Cannon

Bertha's whiscash gave him problems until I took out Hydro Cannon for Grass knot. Hyrdo Cannon is a sexy move though. I kind of want it back lol.

Flygon | Naughty | Life Orb
252 Atk / 255 Spd / 4 SAtk
- Earthquake
- Dragon Claw
- Thunderpunch
- Draco Meteor

Took dreikoo's advice and switched Fire blast with Draco meteor. He's even more badass now. 

Electivire | Naive | Leftovers
252 Atk / 252 Spd / 4 SAtk
- Thunderpunch
- Brick Break
- Earthquake
- Thunder

Currently thinking about breeding for a Vire with Cross Chop. Is it worth the trouble?

Staraptor | Adamant | Choice Band
255 Atk / 255 Spd / 4 HP
- Aerial Ace
- Close Combat
- Brave Bird
- Fly

CC and BB are pretty risky so AA is there. But I'm thinking about taking that out. Any suggestions? AA, BB , CC. 

Porygon-Z | Lax | Wise Glasses
252 Satk / 252 Speed / 4 HP
- Tri-attack
- Dark Pulse
- Ice Beam
- Hyper beam

His nature kind of sucks. Got lazy and just decided to use the one I was given to by that guy at veilstone. But this thing demolishes with Hyper beam. I love Adaptability lol. Dark Pulse is there to take care of Lucian, but I'm leaning towards taking it out for T-Bolt.


I'm gonna challenge the Battle Tower. Right now, Zard's one of the three I'm gonna use. I'm thinking about using Flygon for the other. Any suggestions for the one (two) slot?


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm considering about using that Flygon set as well, though It probably have Thunderpunch for quite a while, so does anyone know good replacements for it before I do get it?


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 25, 2010)

You could use Rock Slide / Stone edge if you want.


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll use Rock slide, thanks.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Apr 25, 2010)

You could use scizor. It is resistant to ice/dragon types and is neutral to Charizard's weaknesses. Plus, Scizor's weaknesses are covered nicely by the other two.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 25, 2010)

AlphabetSoup said:


> You could use scizor. It is resistant to ice/dragon types and is neutral to Charizard's weaknesses. Plus, Scizor's weaknesses are covered nicely by the other two.



Yeah I was thinking about Scizor, good point. But who should I take him out for?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny thing just happened. 

I traded for someone's Graveler on GTS and they wanted a Ditto. Well I had just captured a 2nd Ditto earlier because someone else wanted one earlier and someone else managed to snipe in first and get that trade. (I nicknamed the 2nd Ditto Echo).

Well it turned out after I looked at both of the Ditto's the one I just captured was better than the one I had before so I decided that my original Ditto would be the one traded.

Well, I had forgotten that when I captured my first Ditto I had jokingly nicknamed it but I hadn't used it so I forgot what I named it.

So I got on the GTS just now and some girl offered up a Graveler for a Ditto, so I like, "Oh good, I'll just trade my ditto off and get a Golem out of it." So when I traded, the game was like, "Say goodbye to Whore".

And then I was like  and then I was like .


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Apr 25, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Yeah I was thinking about Scizor, good point. But who should I take him out for?



Maybe StarRaptor? It has nice stats and all but it isnt totally necessary. Also, for Charizard, maybe you could use SD, Thunder/FirePunch, and Outrage or Earthquake. FireBlast isnt affected by SD so its kind of moot here. FirePunch would get STAB and +ATK boost. Earthquake is nice to deal with annoying rock and steel types but if you are worried about dragons or just want solid coverage, then keep Outrage.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Funny thing just happened.
> 
> I traded for someone's Graveler on GTS and they wanted a Ditto. Well I had just captured a 2nd Ditto earlier because someone else wanted one earlier and someone else managed to snipe in first and get that trade. (I nicknamed the 2nd Ditto Echo).
> 
> ...





then


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 25, 2010)

AlphabetSoup said:


> Maybe StarRaptor? It has nice stats and all but it isnt totally necessary. Also, for Charizard, maybe you could use SD, Thunder/FirePunch, and Outrage or Earthquake. FireBlast isnt affected by SD so its kind of moot here. FirePunch would get STAB and +ATK boost. Earthquake is nice to deal with annoying rock and steel types but if you are worried about dragons or just want solid coverage, then keep Outrage.



Yeah, I'd go for either Staraptor or Pory-Z, but I really don't want to teach fly to flygon, so I'm leaning more on Pory-Z. 

I chose Blast over firepunch because I wanted a STAB move that I can hit hard with asap, without relying on Dance's boost. I was thinking about taking it out for Flare Blitz when he learns it though. I had Quake in mind but Outrage is a bit stronger, with more neutral coverage.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

*Raichu*
Timid with Focus Sash
EV: 4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe

~ Nasty Plot 
~ Thunderbolt 
~ Hidden Power Ice 
~ Grass Knot


*Aggron* (Rock Head)
Jolly with Choice Band
EV: 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe

~ Head Smash 
~ Aqua Tail 
~ Low Kick 
~ Ice Punch


*Drapion* (Sniper)
Jolly with Scope Lens
EV: 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe

~ Swords Dance 
~ Night Slash 
~ Earthquake 
~ Cross Poison


*Alakazam* (Inner Focus)
Timid with Life Orb
EV: 4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe

~ Substitute 
~ Psychic 
~ Focus Blast 
~ Shadow Ball


*Houndoom*
Timid with Life Orb
EV: 4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe

~ Nasty Plot 
~ Fire Blast
~ Dark Pulse 
~ Hidden Power Flying


*Dragonite*
Careful with Leftovers
EV: 252 HP / 252 SpD / 4 Spe

~ Dragon Dance 
~ Heal Bell 
~ Roost 
~ Dragon Claw 

(^ That is called Cleric Dancer build)

I just wanted 6 pokemon I like, covering a large range of moves. Being very picky, this is tough to do.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 10, 2010)

Not very competitive just playing around with friends.

Shuckle Lv.35
Blissey Lv. 73
Garchomp Lv. 71
Tyranitar Lv. 72
Lapras Lv. 62
Ampharos Lv. 68 or Typholosion Lv. 70


----------



## JacobCampbell (May 11, 2010)

What Blissey doing on your team?? Garchomp, Tyranitar and Typholosion  are great, but I'm not sure about others, especially about Blissey. If I were you, I rather choose another poks on my party.


----------



## Koonai (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _No Smogon_ 




I made up all these sets, if there's any similarity with [strike]smogon[/strike] with other KNOWN sets, it's a coincidence.
Also, I'm playing battles with Garchomp allowed.
Skarmory@Leftovers
Keen Eye Ability
252 Def, 252 HP
Bold Nature
-Stealth Rock
-Spikes
-Toxic
-Roar
Roar is for messing up entering Entry Hazards, and shooing away Ice Beam Swampert. Toxic is to fuck up Ninjask leads. Spikes and SR are entry hazards, Skarmory's point. Bold nature and 252 Def is to absorb Metagross and Aerodactyl leads. Keen Eye is because OHKO are banned anyways, making Sturdy useless. Leftovers is to try to heal up Skarm.

Garchomp @ Yache Berry
Sand Veil ability
252 Atk, 252 Spe
-Sandstorm
-Outrage
-Earthquake
-Substitute
Fucking annoying. What you do is Sandstorm to activate Sand Veil, which already makes its evasion 20 percent higher. Then substitute, and either EQ or Outrage, accordingly.

Alakazam @ Choice Specs
Synchronozation ability
252 SpAtk, 252 Spe
Modest Nature
-Psychic
-Dark Pulse
-Grass Knot
-Signal Beam
Signal Beam is to fuck up Dark types, Grass Knot is for hugeassMons, Dark Pulse is for Ghost types, Psychic is STAB. EVs are self-explanatory, and Choice Specs is because Zam cant survive 1 Calm Mind.

Infernape @ Life Orb
252 Atk, 252 Spe
Blaze Ability
Jolly Nature
-Swords Dance
-Close Combat
-Blaze Kick
-Substitue
Another annoying bitch.The trick here is to come out on a slower Pokemon and Sub. Then Swords Dance, and when they break the Sub, you come back with your violent STAB. (In 3 on 3, Life Orb becomes Focus Sash to ensure he comes in and survives a hit, since Entry Hazards are banned on 3v3).

Lapras @ Leftovers
232 HP, 105 SpA, 85 Def, 85 SpD
Modest Nature
Water Absorb Ability
-Ice Beam
-Toxic
-Protect
-Surf
IS TIME TO SAVE INFERNAPE, NARUTO HERE TO RESCUE THE WARLD!
SurfBeam are STAB, Toxic and Protect is STALL FTW. Water Abs. is to absorb bitch Water types coming at Nape, Modest is to boost some SpA, and the EVs are to ensure survival and offense.

Latias @ Leftovers
252 SpA, 252 Spe
Modest Nature
Levitate Ability
-Psychic
-Dragon Pulse
-Recover
-Calm Mind
Hehehe, the last slot. It can be Tangrowth, Roserade, or Magmortar. Even though I'm sharing some type similarities here, its only with 2 Pokemon, and beside Latias is beast. Calm Mind, then use STAB moves, and Recover when weak. Modest is to get some SpA in, and Leftovers is because I want it to soak up some shit, not lose HP.
Tangrowth and Roserade- SpA tanks, like Latias, but there are some type differences with them. But Latias is better.


----------



## Fran (May 18, 2010)

My incomplete HG team; never done competitive battling before, but I feel pretty confident I can start with my current team. All have natures with positive attack/sp.att. Was trying to avoid anything in the Overused Tier from Smogon, but couldn't resist  I even have a pseudo-legendary, which I hate myself for.

All are at lv.61

[OU] Kingdra (SWIFT SWIM) (255 SPA 255 SPE)
Hydro Pump
Draco Meteor
Surf
Rain Dance

[UU] Rhyperior (*FUCK YEAH RHYPERIOR*) (SOLID ROCK) (255 HP 255 ATT)
Rock Wrecker
Earthquake
Stone Edge
Megahorn

[OU] Infernape (Shiny - Thanks Caelus!) (255 SPA 255 SPE)
Close Combat
Grass Knot
Blast Burn
Flamethrower

[OU] Dragonite (255 HP 255 ATT)
Dragon Dance
Dragon Rush
Outrage (soon...)
Roost

[OU] Magnezone (MAGNET PULL) (255 SPA 255 SPE)
Thunderbolt
Thunder Wave
Magnet Rise
Flash Cannon

[BL] Crobat (255 ATT 255 SPE)
Cross Poison
Confuse Ray
Aerial Ace
Fly 

Looking to toss out Crobat (Lola ) and Dragonite. Maybe for a Ludicolo. Turned my lv.61 Feraligatr into a HM Slave for Rock Climb .


----------



## Rhythmic (May 18, 2010)

Koonai said:


> *Spoiler*: _No Smogon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alakazam can't learn Dark Pulse. Sav'd team?

Mattaru, 252 EVs is the way to go, the last 6 (4) should be used on some other stat.

Add Dragon Pulse on Kingdra. Keep either Hydro pump / Draco meteor, your choice.

For Rhyperior, you can squeeze in Avalanche somewhere on there. Def. Rock Wrecker for me.

If you're going mixApe you should look up the Special MixApe at smogon's EV spread. Looks good. You should def. take out Blast burn though. Nasty Plot maybe?

You should take out Dragon rush for a Thunderpunch/Earthquake on Draggy. 

For Zone, you can use Explosion instead of Thunder wave if you want.

For crobat I'd take out Aerial Ace and Confuse Ray for Brave Bird and Pursuit.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 18, 2010)

Chomp with a slot move for sandstorm and sub/yache...


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2010)

How's this for a mixed Infernape?

Infernape @ Life Orb
Naive/Hasty
252 Spd, 129 Atk, 129 Sp Atk
~Flamethrower
~Close Combat
~Rock Slide/Stone Edge
~Grass Knot


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 21, 2010)

Current Team:
Tyranitar Lv.84
Salamence Lv. 82
Electirive Lv. 82
Garchomp Lv. 80
Chansey Lv. 1 (just evolved lol gonna make it Blissey)
Kingdra Lv. 82 / Lapras Lv. 82

Should I put Lapras or Kingdra in?


----------



## DjChopper24 (May 23, 2010)

Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!

---
Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
tokusei: shinryoku
EVs: 204 HP/200 Def/56 SAtk/50 SDef
zubutoi no seikaku
- giga dorein
- yadorigi no tane
- hikari no kabe
- hedoro bakudan

Kick starting the geemu is my ichiban starter, Fushigibana. This thing can take plenty of hits, it's kowai! Especially with HP-draining moves and the ookina nekko; it will be tough for any trainer to destroy. The hikari no kabe enables Fushigibana to take special hits very well, and it allows support for the entire team if things look warui. It has saved me many times. The hedoro bakudan is there for another STAB move that can do takusan damage.

---
Buubaa @ kodawari megane
tokusei: hono ono karada
EVs: 6 HP/252 Spd/252 SAtk
hikaeme no seikaku
- dai monji
- kiai dama
- seikokineshisu
- hakai kousen

Standard special sweeping Buubaa; it can catch people off guard, unlike Rizaadon. Buubaa has a yoi selection of totemo powerful attacks at its disposal and are also fairly accurate. His dai monji is the main move here, of course; hakai kousen is there to finish anything off before Buubaa is finished himself.

---
Gorudakku @ inochi no tama
tokusei: noo tenki
EVs: 130 Atk/252 Spd/128 SAtk
ottori no seikaku
- haidoro ponpu
- reitou panchi
- aian teeru
- shadoo kuroo

Gorudakku is another great choice whom I am proud of; another one of my ichiban Poketto Monsuta. Like with Buubaa, haidoro ponpu is the main STAB attacking move. But, the rest of the moves are great for coverage. His aian teeru was inspired from Satoshi's Pikachu and has been an invaluable asset so far.

---
Burakkii @ tabe no kochi
tokusei: shinkuro
EVs: 120 HP/132 Atk/160 Def/98 SDef
nenpaku no seikaku
- mero mero
- fuiuchi
- doku doku
- kuroi manazashi

Isn't she totemo kawaii? Ah, wait a minute. That's because she has mero mero! Burakkii is sugoi! It's easy to become a sucker for this beast. Burakkii has the arubaito of being both a wall and an annoyer and pulls it off very well with these moves. The tabe no kochiis there so that she can last the entire match. The fuiuchi attack deals good damage and can mess up anyone who tries to take Burakkii head on.

---
Kamonegi @ naganegi
tokusei: seishin ryoku
EVs: 6 HP/252 Atk/252 Spd
ijippari no seikaku
- kirisaku
- tsujigiri
- ea katta
- kousokuidou

Kamonegi is the surprise to end all surprises; it will have your hana gaping the entire match while he sweeps the team with takusan critical hits! Its seishin ryoku allows it to use a quick kousokuidou without any problem, then it can proceed to sweep. A subarashii Poketto Monsuta capable of great things.

---
Betobeton @ kuroi hedoro
tokusei: nenchaku
EVs: 252 HP/178 Atk/40 Def/40 SDef
shinchou no seikaku
- kiai panchi
- dasuto shuuto
- mamoru
- ichamon

Betobeton is the final member of the team, and there could not be a better one. His defenses are totemo muzukashii to penetrate; even more so with the chosen EV spread. The dasuto shuuto can allow for a quick kill while the other moves are there depending on the situation.

---

So there you have it. Any feedback or constructive criticism would be most appreciated. Also, Desu Nooto is subarashii! Arigatou gozaimasu! (^__^)


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How's this for a mixed Infernape?
> 
> Infernape @ Life Orb
> Naive/Hasty
> ...



I use u-turn over Rock Slide/Stone Edge


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 1, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!
> 
> ---
> Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
> ...



I truly hope you are Japanese, and from Japan. Cause if you know all the names in English, but are choosing to write it in Japanese, then we really can't help ya.

And if not... sumimasen!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!
> 
> ---
> Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
> ...



How to improve your team

1. Kill yourself
2. ??
3. Profit

If you fail at 1. then repeat until successful


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!
> 
> ---
> Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
> ...



I bet it took you forever to copy and paste all of those Japanese pokemon names and moves from Bulbapedia.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 2, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!
> 
> ---
> Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
> ...



What the fuck
He's posted this before on gamefaqs


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 2, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention whores.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Jun 6, 2010)

**


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!
> 
> ---
> Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
> ...



10/10

master troll over here


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm thinking of starting a new games and to do things differently I'm going to use all legendaries. I want to try and have a variety of types/attacks.

Obviously I'm going to include Mewtwo and Groudon, which leaves 4 more spaces.

Any suggestions? and remember this is for in game only.

Mewtwo
Groudon
--------
--------
--------
--------


----------



## Zunbeltz (Jun 9, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of starting a new games and to do things differently I'm going to use all legendaries. I want to try and have a variety of types/attacks.
> 
> Obviously I'm going to include Mewtwo and Groudon, which leaves 4 more spaces.
> 
> ...



Rayquaza 
Darkrai
Suicune
Celebi


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 9, 2010)

Hhm...

1.Honchkrow 

Holding Scope Lens

Moves are
Fly
Night Slash
Dark Pulse
Night Shade

2.Frosslass

Holding Bright Powder

Moves are
Icy Wind
Ice Beam
Hail
Shadow Ball

3.Bronzong

Holding Lax Incense

Moves are
Extrasensory
Hypnosis
Strength
Flash Cannon

4.Omastar

Holding Leftovers

Moves are
AncientPower
Surf
Rollout
Tickle

5.Lopunny

Holding Fistplate

Moves are
Dizzy Punch
Jump Kick
Toxic
Charm

6.Torterra

Holding Big Root

Moves are
Earthquake
Leech Seed
Giga Drain
Rock Climb

So how is this team? I've been thinking about teaching one of them an electric move but I'm not sure which one I should go with, any ideas?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 9, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Hhm...
> 
> Moves are
> *Fly*
> ...


Better be some casual in game shit, and just teach one of your things HP electric?


----------



## delirium (Jun 9, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Minasan, konnichi wa! I would like you very much to rate my team; it has been doing totemo genki against every trainer I have fought so far. But, I want to know what you  thinks!
> 
> ---
> Fushigibana @ ookina nekko
> ...



Thoughts in red.


----------



## PhyreZ (Jun 16, 2010)

*My "Just for Fun" Team*

Hi guys. Before i post my team, i would like to say that yes it has been hacked. My reason is simply that i have already beaten it and was feeling bored. So i decided to try to create the most powerful team i could. without further ado...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pokemon Soul Silver
*Raichu*: No Guard
Zap Cannon, Iron Tail, Surf, Thunder/Volt Tackle
*Dragonite*: Own Tempo
Outrage, Fly, Ice Beam, Thunderbolt
*Gengar*: [not sure what ability]
Dark Void, Dream Eater, Ice Beam, Shadow Force
*Arcanine*: [not sure what ability]
Earthquake, Extremespeed, Dragon Pulse, Magma Storm
*Feraligatr*: Pure Power
Ice Punch, Aqua Tail, Crunch, Superpower
*Yanmega*: Tinted Lens
Bug Buzz, Power Gem, Air Slash, Energy Ball



I would appreciate any help towards the building of this team. Thanks for your time


----------



## YasutoraSado (Jun 19, 2010)

~M~ said:


> No tail whip? >:



haha what she said xp


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 26, 2010)

In-game Diamond team. Used them at Lv30 to take down a lot of VS trainers with Lv50+ Pokemon, so I know they work 


"Azoo" Lv100 - Huge Power
Adamant
@ Leftovers
----
HP: 401
Atk: 212
Def: 201
SpA: 122
SpD: 201
Spe: 136
----
~Toxic
~Protect
~Aqua Ring
~Aqua Jet


"Tripolar" Lv100 - Magnet Pull
Modest
@ Shuca Berry / Leftovers
----
HP: 305
Atk: 158
Def: 329
SpA: 360
SpD: 224
Spe: 156
----
~Flash Cannon
~Explosion
~Discharge
~Light Screen


"KFC" Lv100 - Blaze
Jolly
@ Salac Berry
----
HP: 302
Atk: 339
Def: 176
SpA: 230
SpD: 176
Spe: 284
----
~Endure
~Reversal
~Swords Dance
~Blaze Kick


"Lygast" Lv100 - Levitate
Timid
@ Life Orb / Focus Sash
----
HP: 261
Atk: 149
Def: 157
SpA: 359
SpD: 186
Spe: 350
----
~Hypnosis
~Shadow Ball
~Focus Blast
~Destiny Bond


"Violet" Lv100 - Natural Cure
Timid
@ Damp Rock / Focus Sash
----
HP: 262
Atk: 158
Def: 146
SpA: 349
SpD: 246
Spe: 306
----
~Sleep Powder
~Energy Ball
~Rain Dance
~Weather Ball


"Ragezilla" Lv100 - Sand Stream
Adamant
@ Chople Berry / Leftovers
----
HP: 353
Atk: 363
Def: 284
SpA: 203
SpD: 236 (354 w/Sandstorm)
Spe: 219
----
~Dragon Dance
~Crunch
~Aqua Tail
~Stone Edge

Azumarill, Tyranitar, and Magnezone's HP is set to take advantage of Leftovers by gaining an extra hit point for having HP that's divisible by 16, plus 1


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 16, 2010)

Meh sure why not. I bet I can beat you all anyways.

Darkrai
Adamant
Holding Sticky Bard
272 Health
221 Attack
204 Defense
309 Special attack
204 Sp Def
331 Speed

Moves: 
Dark Pulse
Faint Attack
Dark Void
Dream Eater

Purpose: Dark Void + Dream Eater, absorbs the foe's health and decreases it's HP. Also make's the foe sleep. 
Strategy: Dark Void + Dream Eater = Absorb and Repeat 

Shiny Rhyperior
434 HP
Attack 389
SP ATK 131
SP DEF 146
SPEED 141

Stealth Rock
Earthquake
Megahorn
Rock Wrecker

Strategy: Stealth Rock + Earthquake. Repeat. 

Deoxys (Defense form)
215 HP
157 attack
333 efense
177 Sp Atk
Sp Def 328
172 Speed

Psychic
Psycho Boost
Extremespeed
Recover

Purpose: Wall + Foe's PP Waster.
Strategy: Defense and Recover. 

Shiny Scizor
281 hp
394 attack
237 Defense
103 SP ATK
196 SP DEF
229 SPEED

X-Scissor
Bullet Punch
Roost
Sword Dance
Strategy: Sword Dance + Roost + Bullet Punch

Shiny Kabutops
262 HP
329 Attack
246 Defense
149 Sp ATK
176 Sp EDef
284 Speed

Sword Dance
Aqua Jet
Earthquake
Stone Edge
Strategy: Sword Dance + Earthquake + Aqua jet

Shiny Zangoose (Shiroyouki)
287 HP
361 ATK
156 Defense
138 Sp Atk
146 Sp Def
279 Speed

Endure
Flail
Close Combat
Night Slash

Strategy: Close Combat + Night Slash

Team 2: 

Dragonite
301 hp
294 Attack
241 Defense
258 Sp Atk
217 Sp Def
227 Speed

Outrage
Ice Beam
Fire Blast 
Fly
Strategy: Fly at low hp, Ice beam and Outrage at full hp.

Shiny Arcanine
350 Attack
187 Def
315 HP
202 AP ATK
190 SP DEF
289 SPEED

Flare Blitz
Iron Tail
Extremespeed
Thunder Fang
Strategy: Thunder Fang at water type Pokemon, Flare Blitz at low hp, Extreme Speed whenever I need to.

Nidoking (Hornymole)
303 HP
311 ATK 
181 DEF
171 SP ATK
169 SP DEF
269 SPEED

Earthquake
Stone Edge
Megahorn
Sucker Punch
Strategy: Earthquake + Sucker Punch

Shiny Blaziken
298 ATK
194 Defense
252 SP ATK
158 SP DEF
194 SPEED

Slash
Flareblitz
Blaze Kick
Sky Uppercut

Strategy: Blaze Kick + Sky Uppercut

Porygon Z
345 HP
191 ATK
145 DEFENSE
306 SP ATK
190 SP DEF
228 SPEED

Psychic
Tri Attack
Ice Beam
Thunder

Purpose: DIE FIRE, DIE WATER, DIE FLYING TYPES. KILL ALL NAO!!!

Salamance
296 ATK
187 Def
236 SP ATK
153 Sp Def
234 Speed

Fly 
Dragon Claw
Fire Blast
Thunderfang


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 27, 2010)

There are a few things about that Darkrai that are gonna cost it big time in battles. For one thing, its potential 405 Special Attack and 383 Speed got brought drastically short. Darkrai is very frail, and could use all the Speed it can get, then a load of Special Attack to make use of its moves while its opponent is asleep.

Dark Void is a great move. Every Darkrai should have it. But mixing it with Dream Eater isn't very strategic. It's fun in game, but Dream Eater is practically useless against other players. They'll undoubtedly switch, especially if there is Sleep Clause.

Then Darkrai's other 2 moves. Dark Pulse is _perfect_. It's a same type match up, which will help to make up for its below Darkrai-average Special Attack, which still isn't _that_ bad. Though, Faint Attack is a waste here. It's a Dark move, but Darkrai already has a Dark move, so it provides poor type coverage. Dream Eater can't always be relied upon. Also, Faint Attack is a physical attack, so it won't be packing nearly as much of a punch as Dark Pulse, not with Darkrai's 221 Attack, even against low Defense Pokemon like Blissey. Dark and Steel Pokemon would walk all over that Darkrai, though Dark Void is a saving grace, but not a battle winner against such opponents.

If you can lead with Umbreon, and use a Mean Look + Baton Pass combo, then you won't have to worry about your opponent switching after using Dark Void, but Darkrai could be switched into a painful attack. Since Umbreon is Dark, your opponent might try a Fighting or Bug move on it, and since Darkrai is also Dark, well you get the idea. Plus, after Darkrai KOs that Pokemon, you'd have to rinse and repeat, and the switching can be risky if done too often, especially if it's the same strategy with each switch, making it easy to predict and counter.

Nasty Plot and Focus Blast would make great substitutes for Dream Eater and Faint Attack. Nasty Plot would boost Darkrai's Special Attack by 309 with each use, making up for its shortcomings, and Focus Blast would provide for better coverage. Or you could swap out Focus Blast for Trick, and give Darkrai a Choice Scarf. This will make up for his so so Speed, and after Tricking, allow you to Nasty Plot and Dark Pulse opponents to hell.

A Deoxys-D with Extremespeed is just bad though. Here, lemme show you:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKQ9-pvFs1U[/YOUTUBE]

Deoxys-D doesn't make a good offensive unless Calm Mind is utilized correctly. Extremespeed won't do shit with 157 Attack. Psychic is decent, but Psycho Boost destroys it. They both provide poor coverage, being the same type, and Psycho Boost will only serve to deteriorate Deoxys-D's already pitiful Special Attack so even Extremespeed will be more useful.

This is my Deoxys-D:

<Toxic PressureStall Annoyer>
Calm
@ Leftovers
----
HP: 241
Atk: 148
Def: 400
SpA: 162
SpD: 451
Spe: 223
----
~Taunt
~Recover
~Toxic
~Protect

It's HP is set so it will get 1/16 of its HP back every turn, +1. Using Protect every other turn serves 3 purposes. 1. It allows an extra turn to heal HP, essentially making it a 1/8 +2 regeneration strategy. 2. It buys an extra turn for Toxic damage to hurt the opponent while Deoxys stays protected, while regaining health. 3. It works with Deoxys-D's Pressure ability. While normally Pressure causes the opponent to waste double its PP than normal, adding Protect every other turn essentially makes it waste 4x as much PP.

Taunt is to keep the opponent stuck on trying to attack Deoxys-D with damaging moves, which it can easily take, and Recover is there to restore HP loss once the damage builds up over time. At Lv30, it was already soloing trainers who had 3 Pokemon at Lv50+, or more.

I have some good strategies for Blaziken, Scizor, and Porygon-Z. Blaziken being one I actually tested. As a Lv30 Combusken, it took out a Lv52 Clefable in a double battle that also involved a Lv52 Raichu. My team were all at Lv30 at the time, and I accidentally wound up battling them via VS Seeker. Surprisingly, only my Haunter fainted


----------



## South of Hell (Sep 1, 2010)

Protip: No one gives a shit if your Pokemon are fucking shiny.

Justin: Roserade with Rain Dance on a Team with Tyranitar? 

For those Fire types; you are just better off switching out to Tyranitar or Azuramaril and seeing what happens. Because as it is, I feel it's wasting Roserades potential. Theres no synergy with the rest of the team.

I'm more partial to the lead Rose' to provide Sleep and some Spikes to help the rest of the team or this Choice Scarf set which can be a Revenge Killer or a catch to those Pokeon that might give you trouble.

Roserade @ Choice Scarf
Timid Nature
252 Sp Atk, 252 Spd, 4 HP EVs
Leaf Storm
Hidden Power [Ground]/Hidden Power [Ice]
Sludge Bomb
Sleep Powder


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh Lawl my team is A LOT different now lol.

Azelf. The set looks like this:

    * Item: Colbur Berry
    * Ability: Levitate
    * Nature: Jolly
    * EVs: 252 HP / 40 Atk / 216 Spe
    * Moveset:
          o Taunt
          o Stealth Rock
          o U-turn
          o Explosion



I named Azelf after Grimmjow Jaeguerjaquez because they're both blue and awesome. I'm serious.



Next we have Yammy Riyalgo, aka: Heatran. The set looks like this:

    * Item: Shuca Berry
    * Ability: Flash Fire
    * Nature: Timid
    * EVs: 4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
    * Moveset:
          o Fire Blast
          o Earth Power
          o Taunt
          o Hidden Power Electric




Next we have Ulquiorra Cifer, aka: Flygon. The set looks like this:

    * Item: Choice Scarf
    * Ability: Levitate
    * Nature: Adamant
    * EVs: 48 HP / 232 Atk / 228 Spe
    * Moveset:
          o U-turn
          o Earthquake
          o Outrage
          o ThunderPunch
Flygon is named after Ulquiorra Cifer because they're both fucking awesome and green.



Next we have Tia Harribel, aka: Vaporeon. The set looks like this:

    * Item: Leftovers
    * Ability: Water Absorb
    * Nature: Bold
    * EVs: 252 HP / 220 Def / 24 SpD / 12 Spe
    * Moveset:
          o Surf
          o Wish
          o Protect
          o Roar


I named Vaporeon after Tia Harribel because she is the only Espada whose released form is based on water. Also, they're both girls.



Next we have Coyote Starrk, aka: Lucario. The set looks like this:

    * Item: Life Orb
    * Ability: Inner Focus
    * Nature: Jolly
    * EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
    * Moveset:
          o Close Combat
          o ExremeSpeed
          o Swords Dance
          o Crunch


Lucario is named after Coyote Starrk because they're both cool as hell. Also, Starrk's Cero sort of resembles Lucario's Aura Sphere since they're both blue. Finally, Lucario kinda looks like a wolf, and Starrk's Zampakuto is called "Los Lobos," which means "the wolves."



Finally, we have Barragan Luisenbarn, aka: Rotom-H. The set looks like this:

    * Item: Leftovers
    * Ability: Levitate
    * Nature: Timid
    * EVs: 252 HP / 40 SpA / 216 Spe
    * Moveset:
          o Thunderbolt
          o Shadow Ball
          o Thunder Wave
          o Overheat



And yes I hacked this team. :3


----------



## Shikakumaru (Sep 1, 2010)

Ursaring (Physical Sweeper)
Ability: Guts
Hold Item: Flame Orb
Nature: Adamant
EV's: 4 HP, 255 ATK, 255 SPD

Moves:
Facade
Earthquake
Fire Punch
Thunderpunch

With Guts, burn off Flame Orb and STAB, Facade's base is 250 IIRC.  Thinking about replacing Fire Punch or Thunderpunch with Rest, which I would switch out and Aromatherapy with Meganium and switch back to save a few turns of survival.  I might also Baton Pass a few curses with Umbreon, in which case it could pretty much sweep anything in one blow.

Main weakness is speed.  Another is staying alive long enough to put his enormous power to use.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2010)

Venusar [Support]
Nature: Bold
EV spread: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SpD 
Moveset:
~ Sleep Powder
~ Leech Seed
~ Energy Ball
~ Sludge Bomb 

I want to use Venusar in a OU team I am constructing(Yes I know he's UU, but I love him too damn much)

Since I am using him however, I want to know about his counters, and in turn, counters to THOSE Pokémon so I may give him a partner that will work together with him.

The reason I'm so stuck though, is that because of his typing he has quite some weaknesses so I'm not really sure what most people whould toss out vs a Venusaur in the OU scene.


Also, @Shikakumaru
Why not pass some speed bosts onto your ursaring if speed is a concern?
Curse is great but youw ant your Ursaring to sweep, so having some Agilitys under his belt will make him outrun Pokémon, instead of trying to take hits with Curse's defense boosts. 

Although, take my advice with a pinch of salt, I'm not that good at comp battling, but it's an idea.


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Sep 24, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> So how is this team? I've been thinking about teaching one of them an electric move but I'm not sure which one I should go with, any ideas?




Lose the Bronzong, those things Suck, you'd be much better off with Espeon, Alakazam or Raichu with Psychic/Electric moves, I've personally never liked Steel as it opens you up to too many weaknesses.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 25, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Protip: No one gives a shit if your Pokemon are fucking shiny.
> 
> Justin: Roserade with Rain Dance on a Team with Tyranitar?
> 
> ...



The Roserade seems to conventional and predictable for my taste :/ People will suspect a switch with most Roserade. This one's purpose is to go off the beaten path and take their assumptions for a spin.

It's basically so I have a choice at two weather options instead of being stuck with Sandstorm. Make no mistake, this is not a Rain Dance or Sandstorm team. I trained them together, but doesn't necessarily mean I'll use them together, though it works out nicely as long as Blaziken gets his turn before either two, since neither Sand nor Rain favors him.

Trust me. It's taken out a few higher level Fire types before, so I know it's at least somewhat effective, provided said Fire type doesn't have 307 Speed


----------



## Naked (Oct 6, 2010)

UU TIER​

*Hariyama*
*Role:* Attacking Lead
*Item:* Toxic Orb
*Ability:* Guts
*Nature:* Adamant
*EVs:* 252 Atk / 212 Def / 44 Spe
*Moveset:* 
☆ Fake Out
☆ Payback
☆ Close Combat
☆ Bullet Punch


*Chansey*
*Role:* Special Wall/Support
*Item:* Leftovers
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Nature:* Calm
*EVs:* 252 Def / 252 SpD / 4 Spe 
*Moveset:*
☆ Seismic Toss
☆ Wish
☆ Protect
☆ Toxic


*Registeel*
*Role:* Tank/SR Support
*Item:* Leftovers
*Ability:* Clear Body
*Nature:* Careful
*EVs:* 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SpD 
*Moveset:* 
☆ Stealth Rock
☆ Thunder Wave
☆ Shadow Claw
☆ Seismic Toss


*Uxie*
*Role:* Screen Support
*Item:* Light Clay
*Ability:* Levitate 
*Nature:* Impish
*EVs:* 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SpD 
*Moveset:* 
☆ Light Screen
☆ Reflect
☆ U-turn
☆ Knock Off


*Rhyperior*
*Role:* Physical Sweeper
*Item:* Life Orb
*Ability:* Solid Rock
*Nature:* Jolly
*EVs:* 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
*Moveset:* 
☆ Stone Edge
☆ Earthquake
☆ Megahorn
☆ Rock Polish


*Alakazam*
*Role:* Special Sweeper
*Item:* Choice Specs
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Nature:* Modest
*EVs:* 4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
*Moveset:*
☆ Psychic
☆ Signal Beam
☆ Focus Blast
☆ Grass Knot


----------



## DjChopper24 (Oct 6, 2010)

Horrible team


----------



## Naked (Oct 6, 2010)

Shikakumaru said:


> Ursaring (Physical Sweeper)
> Ability: Guts
> Hold Item: Flame Orb
> Nature: Adamant
> ...



I saw this set somewhere else before.

Toxic Orb is a better choice for item because Flame Orb reduces damage of your physical attacks by 50%. Toxic Orb only starts dealing more damage than Flame Orb after the 3rd turn. I also don't see the point in investing 252 EVs in special defense. Also, instead of Aromatherapy, use Wish instead to gain HP back. It should be easier to keep Ursaring alive longer that way.

By the way, your Ursaring has 6 too many EVs.


----------



## Naked (Oct 6, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Horrible team



You know, some constructive criticism would be nice.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Horrible team



And you know what a good team is? Laughable.

Good and bad is subjective. A person using UU Pokemon right have the potential to shit over someone using OU Pokemon.

Not to mention that you're probably calling his team shit because you're comparing them to OU Pokemon, even though he explicitly states the team is for UU tier.

Maybe if you actually provided some constructive criticism your opinion would be much more valid.


----------



## delirium (Oct 6, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I saw this set somewhere else before.
> 
> Toxic Orb is a better choice for item because Flame Orb reduces damage of your physical attacks by 50%. Toxic Orb only starts dealing more damage than Flame Orb after the 3rd turn. I also don't see the point in investing 252 EVs in special defense. Also, instead of Aromatherapy, use Wish instead to gain HP back. It should be easier to keep Ursaring alive longer that way.
> 
> By the way, your Ursaring has 6 too many EVs.



Guts negates the burn effect giving you the attack boost instead of attack cut. So Flame Orb would be the better choice if the chance to sweep were to occur.

Right about not needing to put EVs into Special Defense though. You're better off pumping them into HP if you want bulk.

Rest is nice on Ursaring if you want survivability. Especially if you have an aromatherapy/heal bell pokemon on your team. And if you can fit Sleep Talk into the moveset then you don't necessarily have to switch out, either, while still dealing massive damage as Guts is also in play if you're asleep.


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

delirium said:


> Guts negates the burn effect giving you the attack boost instead of attack cut. So Flame Orb would be the better choice if the chance to sweep were to occur.



Does it? I always thought otherwise. 
But still, Toxic Orb is better for late game sweepers since it starts dealing more damage only after the 3rd turn.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Naked Snacks! said:


> UU TIER​
> 
> *Hariyama*
> *Role:* Attacking Lead
> ...







I have tons of UU experience, it being the only metagame I really ever play anymore so let me give some advice. 

First off Hariama is bait for alakazam leads gaining momentum- They have inner focus and can probably one shot with psychic. Even if you switch to one of your psychics they have shadowball. Or worse off yet, they could counter your fakeout/bullet punch. Hariama is a fine lead and all, I'm just putting that out there. I for one prefer Ambipom because it's faster, can taunt, and fills an essentially similar role but is harder to take out. Also a great late game revenger. Alakazam is why I ALWAYS run spirtomb who doesn't give a darn about any of it's attacks. 

Secondly, I've never been a fan of chansey. And I've never been a fan of registeel being a physical wall. Steel has almost perfect typing for specially defensive walling, and that's what most people use registeel for because he does it well. Even with no defense ev's it can stay in, at full health, on arcanine, survive flare blitz, paralyze, and oneshot back with earthquake. Being weak to fighting and ground just doesn't help it much with being a physical wall. So if you switched registeel's evs to sp def I would drop chancy. As a utility pokemon, I think it's outclassed by Clefable for wish passing and Altaria/Miltank(Who can boost and sweep) as a celric. 

Alakazam and Rhypherior are a very solid offensive core imo. I've used rock polish rhypherior time and time again and it's very solid. I can also see it working with the screen support from Uxie well, but I just don't see why you wouldn't put a more versitile pokemon in that spot, such as venesuar or milotic, who can take the threats for him directly. I don't think it will handle surf very well even with screen after enough life orb recoil. I do think your way is plenty effective though, and could definitely decimate an unprepared team well enough. 

All in all I think your team is very well constructed, and it would probably do very well. It's just different than what I would use


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 7, 2010)

Question:
Should I teach my Togekiss Hyper Beam as a last resort move?
It knows Air Slash, Aura Spere, Flamethrower and Shock Wave. I want to replace Shock Wave with Hyper Beam.


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Question:
> Should I teach my Togekiss Hyper Beam as a last resort move?
> It knows Air Slash, Aura Spere, Flamethrower and Shock Wave. I want to replace Shock Wave with Hyper Beam.



Just a suggestion, but Roost would be a good move you could use in place of Shock Wave. If you want extra power, you could use Nasty Plot.


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I have tons of UU experience, it being the only metagame I really ever play anymore so let me give some advice.
> 
> First off Hariama is bait for alakazam leads gaining momentum- They have inner focus and can probably one shot with psychic. Even if you switch to one of your psychics they have shadowball. Or worse off yet, they could counter your fakeout/bullet punch. Hariama is a fine lead and all, I'm just putting that out there. I for one prefer Ambipom because it's faster, can taunt, and fills an essentially similar role but is harder to take out. Also a great late game revenger. Alakazam is why I ALWAYS run spirtomb who doesn't give a darn about any of it's attacks.
> 
> ...



*Hariyama*

*Ambipom*
*Role:* Lead
*Item:* ?
*Ability:* Technician
*Nature:* Jolly
*EVs:* 252 Atk / 4 SpD / 252 Spe
*Moveset:*
☆ Fake Out
☆ Taunt
☆ U-turn
☆ Pursuit

*Chansey*

*Clefable*
*Role:* Wall/Wish Support
*Item:* Leftovers
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Nature:* Careful
*EVs:* ?
*Moveset:*
☆ Seismic Toss
☆ Wish
☆ Protect
☆ Toxic

*Uxie*

*Milotic*
*Role:* Special Tank
*Item:* Leftovers
*Ability:* Marvel Scale
*Nature:* Bold
*EVs:* 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 Spe
*Moveset:*
☆ Surf
☆ HP Grass
☆ Recover
☆ Toxic

Are these better choices? 
Need some help with the "?" spots.

Thanks for the constructive criticism. This is the first UU team I've put together.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a level 60 Mew with Psychic, Calm Mind, and Focus Blast. I was trying to go by Serebii's recommendations, however I couldn't obtain a flamethrower.

What should be Mew's 4th attack?


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I have a level 60 Mew with Psychic, Calm Mind, and Focus Blast. I was trying to go by Serebii's recommendations, however I couldn't obtain a flamethrower.
> 
> What should be Mew's 4th attack?



I think Ice Beam has better coverage than Flamethrower.
If you want a health recovery move, Mew can learn Roost.


----------



## DjChopper24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You know, some constructive criticism would be nice.



Its horrible beacuse you basically copied those pokes from smogon.
Same EVs,moves,natures,etc..
Making it very predicible.

You have to do your own strategy and your own team, not copy paste from smogon



Death-kun said:


> And you know what a good team is? Laughable.
> 
> Good and bad is subjective. A person using UU Pokemon right have the potential to shit over someone using OU Pokemon.
> 
> ...



Not im not comparing to OU beacuse the post said UU tier so i was actually talking by UU standars.


Anyway i acutally think that those tiers are shit and just make the game pretty generic, nowdays you only see the same 20 pokes in every team


----------



## Naked (Oct 9, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Its horrible beacuse you basically copied those pokes from smogon.
> Same EVs,moves,natures,etc..
> Making it very predicible.
> 
> You have to do your own strategy and your own team, not copy paste from smogon



Were they really? Are you gonna chose a Nature that hinders your Pokemon's abilities?
Are you gonna chose EVs that aren't relevant to your Pokemon set?

I wanna see one of your teams. I bet the Pokes will be similar to the Smogon sets.
If they aren't, I bet you won't do well against me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 9, 2010)

Decided to post a Mono Fighting team I use on PL. Wanna see how other people rate it 

I use it for the UU metagame, for the record. 


*Primeape*
Name: Donkey Kong
Nature: Jolly
Ability: Vital Spirit
Item: Focus Sash
EVs: HP 6 / Atk 252 / Spd 252
-Close Combat
-Stone Edge
-U-Turn
-Taunt


*Hariyama*
Name: Hari Jizo
Nature: Impish
Ability: Guts
Item: Leftovers
EVs: HP 122 / Atk 136 / Def 252
-Bullet Punch
-Cross Chop
-Earthquake
-Stone Edge


*Hitmonchan*
Name: People's Champ
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Iron Fist
Item: Life Orb
EVs: HP 6 / Atk 252 / Spd 252
-Fire Punch
-Ice Punch
-Thunderpunch
-Mach Punch


*Toxicroak*
Name: Fidel Gastro
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Dry Skin
Item: Black Sludge
EVs: HP 6 / Atk 252 / Spd 252
-Earthquake
-Ice Punch
-Sucker Punch
-Swords Dance


*Poliwrath*
Name: Battle Toad
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Water Absorb
Item: Expert Belt
EVs: HP 6 / Atk 252 / Def 252
-Waterfall
-Bulk Up
-Rock Slide
-Earthquake


*Hitmontop*
Name: Topsy Turvy
Nature: Jolly
Ability: Intimidate
Item: Leftovers
EVs: HP 6 / Atk 252 / Spd 252
-Close Combat
-Stone Edge
-Rapid Spin
-Toxic


----------



## DjChopper24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Were they really?



Yes, they are exactly the same, there is no creativity which make it too predicitble.

Look for yourself in smogon 




Naked Snacks! said:


> Are you gonna chose a Nature that hinders your Pokemon's abilities?



No



Naked Snacks! said:


> Are you gonna chose EVs that aren't relevant to your Pokemon set?



No



Naked Snacks! said:


> I wanna see one of your teams. I bet the Pokes will be similar to the Smogon sets.



Ok, just wait.
And not. They actually arent



Naked Snacks! said:


> If they aren't, I bet you won't do well against me.



That doesnt make sense.
Only beacuse they arent exactly the same than smogon doesnt mean that they dont have chance in fact since when a team isnt a smogon set is better beacause is more unpredicitble and you can catch your oponent by surprise easily


----------



## Naked (Oct 9, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> That doesnt make sense.
> Only beacuse they arent exactly the same than smogon doesnt mean that they dont have chance in fact since when a team isnt a smogon set is better beacause is more unpredicitble and you can catch your oponent by surprise easily



I didn't say exactly the same. I said similar.
My team isn't move for move exactly the same as Smogon.


----------



## DjChopper24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I didn't say exactly the same. I said similar.
> My team isn't move for move exactly the same as Smogon.



Actually most of them are exactly the same

 look for the "Attacking Lead" setup

 look for the "Wish" setup

 look for the "Tank" setup

 look for the "Rock Polish" setup

 look for the "Choice Specs" setup

The only one that is not a smogon clon is Uxie since you decided to put it Knock off.
It still has a lot of similitaries with the "Dual Screens" setup 

Making this make your team very predicitible and easy to counter.

Now your team may can be similiar to a smogon setup but it doesnt have to be exactly the same


----------



## Naked (Oct 9, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> Actually most of them are exactly the same
> 
> look for the "Attacking Lead" setup
> 
> ...


Are they? 
Mind battling me on Shoddy then if you're so sure you can win?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

Does it really matter if people use Smogon sets or not?

Hell, I use Smogon sets from time to time because I feel like it.


----------



## DjChopper24 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Does it really matter if people use Smogon sets or not?
> 
> Hell, I use Smogon sets from time to time because I feel like it.



They are very predicitble.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2010)

And? Doesn't matter if they are predictable if you can't do much about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 15, 2010)

DjChopper24 said:


> They are very predicitble.



The reason the sets are posted on Smogon for everyone to see is because they're tried-and-true sets that take advantage of a Pokemon's maximum potential. Non-Smogon sets are definitely viable if you know what you're doing, but saying Smogon sets are bad because they're predictable really holds no ground. It doesn't matter whether it's a Smogon set or not, because most of the time people can't figure out what you're doing until you start attacking. Not to mention that since most other people use Smogon sets too, they're just as predictable as you are. And because many sets for a Pokemon can carry one or two of the same moves, you can't know exactly what a Pokemon has in store until you identify it's hold item and all of it's attacks.  

For example, I have a lead Bronzong for my Rain Dance team. But instead of copying the Smogon set for Rain Dance Bronzong exactly, I've altered the EVs a bit and I run Hypnosis instead of Reflect. And I also use Heat Proof instead of Levitate, which tends to mess a lot of people up, since 99% of the time people expect Bronzong to have Levitate. So by the time the person switches into a Pokemon with a Fire-type attack, I have Rain Dance set up. Then when they use a Fire attack and see how little it does, it's "Oh shit, gotta switch", which is when I Hypnosis the switch-in. Then it's Stealth Rock set up, and then Exploding in their face. You can say what you want, but I'm a 1300 on Shoddy (though I haven't played Shoddy in a few months), and this Bronzong set up has only failed me during a few instances. Most of the time it succeeds in it's purpose.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 19, 2010)

Smogon sets aren't bad to use. While they can be predictable, and therefore easy to make a counter for, Smogon usually has many sets for just one Pokemon, most of them similar to each other, so total prediction is hard. I hardly use Smogon sets bit for bit, but I make them close to what Smogon's sets are, usually with either 1 or 2 different moves or some different EVs/items.

Hell, I go to Smogon first to get a good idea of what to work with and what to base my ideas on 

Then there are some I follow exactly. Some Smogon sets just can't be beat.

Though I try to make up my own, completely different from Smogon's, so people won't see it coming. I came up with an Azumarill set that's better than any Smogon set I've seen, but with many others, Smogon knows best 

But like I said, I try to be creative and not go with what Smogon says most of the time. Also, coming up with sets is just too much fun


----------



## Straw Hat (Oct 21, 2010)

So I'm playing Soul Silver, and I decided to make my team in advanced. So I could get an early start. My pokemon are Cydaquil, Bellsprout, Magikarp, Togepi, Zubat, and Mareep. I'm obviously aiming for all there evolved forms. So does anyone have an suggestions for my future team? Like some evolving help for my pokemon who need friendship. Or some attacks that would help?


----------



## Oceania (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I'm going old school here...

My team that Defeated Red in original Silver version.

Lv 61 Slobro
Lv 55 Dragonite
Lv 49 Red Gayrados
Lv 59 Meganium
Lv 49 Noctowl
Lv 48 Rydon 

So yeah beat that!:ho


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Dec 7, 2010)

ok
*-------------------------------------*

*-------------------------------------*

*-------------------------------------*

*-------------------------------------*

*-------------------------------------*

*-------------------------------------*

*-------------------------------------*

Been training, just got badge 16, bout to take on Red soon once I'm ready, want to get MewTwo. Red's Pokemon are around level 90.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd replace Ice Beam or Fly with Hail. It'll make Blizzard 100% accurate, plus Articuno's Atk is low compared to its Sp.Atk.


As far as in-game Gengar go, this is good. 


I doubt you're gonna wanna challenge the Battle Tower 7000 times for Ice Punch, so I'd suggest Ice Fang if you have a Heart Scale to have him relearn it, and Earthquake over Hydro Pump or Surf, since it doesn't need 3 STAB moves, especially when 2 of them are feeding off its inferior Sp.Atk.


All pretty much good moves, though Guillotine sucks. 30% accuracy translates to almost 0% by Game Freak logic. Swords Dance is much better, and helps make up for SuperPower's backlash. The Atk drop it gives really hurts, whereas with one Swords Dance your Pinser's current Atk would increase by 180 each time he uses it. That'll bring Red's Snorlax to its knees.

A Swords Danced SuperPower might OHKO Red's Snorlax, and his Lapras.


I'd replace Thunder with something else, since Discharge is already plenty powerful, has the same 30% chance to paralyze, and more reliable accuracy. Charge Beam is also a good alternative to any of those moves if you have the TM, and Thunder Wave if you have it.


Normally Overheat is a good move, but not if your Pokemon has all special attacks, because it'll suffer. At this point, Fire Blast will take care of enough without the extra 20 power. It's good on a Torkoal for STAB if it's using Earthquake and Curse or something, but your Magmortar might like Thunderbolt better, for those pesky Water types. The combination of Thunderbolt, Fire Blast, and Solar Beam can counter Red's Venusaur, Charizard, Blastoise, and Lapras all in one, and Sunny Day cancels the automatic Hail.


Pretty powerful in-game team, especially if it got you all 16 badges. 8-9/10.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Will post my own team once I get the right moves.


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Dec 7, 2010)

Justin, thank you for the comments and I do see what you're saying in some aspects, I actually recently deleted Ice Fang to learn Aqua Tail on Feraligatr, because I feel I now have the Ice Element covered with the addition of Articuno, which I have only recently caught. Before I was using Lugia as my flying type (which is a DEF, SPDEF type), and was pretty weak.

As for Guillotine, I was questioning the move when I saw the 30% Accuracy Rate, but my experience with using it with Pinsir (Caught as winning contestant in Bug Contest, Shiny) at full Happiness has defied the odds and almost every time Guillotine works for me, of course I only use it when I really need to.

Although, I am considering replacing Guillotine with Swords Dance, because you make a good point, but I can't deny all the times it has worked for me. I think it was a move specifically designed for Pinsir.

Thunder is my main move and I would replace any of Ampharos' other moves long before Thunder. Because Ampharos is Egg Hatched and Shiny, selectly breeded with Mareeps with maxed out Happiness he is very accurate even with moves like Thunder in my experience.

Overheat I have just recently added and removed Fire Punch, so I haven't tested it yet and I was considering replacing it with Hyper Beam. The main thing with Magmortar is that Sunny Day is boosting Fire Blast to 100% hit ratio, and also making Solar Beam not needing to charge, while also boosting Fire and Grass type moves. Fire is also getting a bonus from the Charcoal he is holding and because Magmortar is a Fire Type. That's why I decided to go with a fire move so that it would gain the affects from the Sunny Day, Type, etc., while Overheat is a Sp. Atk type move as opposed to Atk which Fire Punch was. Even though Fire Punch did good for me, it had to go.

Just like Ampharos' Shock Wave, was a good move, but needed to go to learn a better move, Power Gem.

Overall, very thoughtful post Justin, and I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I can explain Guillotine's success. The formula for Guillotine's accuracy is actually:

_30 + (user's level - opponent's level)_

So if Pinser is 30 levels ahead of the opponent, the accuracy is then 60%. Against Red's Pokemon though, the most accuracy it'll have is 48%. A good strategy with Pinser is Salac Berry + Endure, Swords Dance, and Flail, though I think Flail is an egg move.

Another good point with Magmortar. Sunny Day boosts Fire Blast's already 180 STAB power to 270, which is monstrous enough with its modest Sp.Atk stat.

While Overheat is 315 in the sun, its side effect is that it lowers your Sp.Atk 2 stages after every use use. After using overheat one time, Magmortar's Sp.Atk will drop from 210 to 105. After two uses it'll drop to 70, and after 3 uses it'll bottom out at 52.

To put it into perspective - at that point, Magikarp will pack more punch than Magmortar. Overheat's immensely powerful, but after using it, Magmortar won't be able to do much of anything. Flamethrower / Fire Blast is much more ideal, especially with sun support. Though it was good replacing Fire Punch, since Magmortar's Atk isn't as high as its Sp.Atk.

For Ampharos, I would suggest Rain Dance to make Thunder no miss, but it doesn't learn other moves that would benefit from it, like Surf or Weather Ball, unless its Hidden Power is Water. I wouldn't have even considered Rain Dance for Raikou's Thunder if it weren't able to learn Weather Ball (via event). If you wanna keep Thunder, then Discharge could be replaced with something like Signal Beam or Toxic. Toxic can really screw over your opponent if it's trying to wall or sweep, and it does more damage to Ground types than Power Gem will.

Didn't actually know Ampharos learned Power Gem till now. Before all it really had was Thunderbolt and Thunder, which is good till a Ground or Grass type comes along 

Lol, my Lugia's kind of pathetic.


Lv100 - Pressure
Modest
@ Damp Rock / Leftovers
----
HP: 328
Atk: 186
Def: 291
SpA: 298
SpD: 331
Spe: 311
----
~Thunder
~Rain Dance
~Weather Ball
~Aeroblast

I mean it's not that bad, but it has much better functions than being a special sweeper, since it's Sp.Atk isn't even 300. I just couldn't resist 

As for Feraligatr, it sounds like you've got it covered with Articuno. I always go for type coverage so I don't have to switch as often, but that's a matter of preference. I bred mine to learn Dragon Dance along with Waterfall, Ice Punch, and Earthquake, but that took a lot of eggs, and I got lucky that it had decent IVs.


Do you have an Action Replay? I have a program on my computer that makes breeding a thing of the past. You can generate any Pokemon you want with the IVs, EVs, and moves you want it to know without the so-tedious-it's-ridiculous hassle. Now, the team I posted a few replies above wasn't made from the program. I obtained those myself, but the Pokesav program puts your team completely in your hands, rather than at the mercy of the random number generator.


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I only use Overheat as a last resort move.

btw Just beat Red and Ampharos knocked out Blastoise, Charizard and Lapras with Thunder.

No, I don't use Action Replay or cheats, just old-fashioned gaming with the help of no$gba, it's about the journey to build these teams, heck now that I've done it there's not much left in the game as I see it, except to start over and go with something totally different like all birds or all fire type something random but insane enough to make the game fun and challenging.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2010)

Ohh come on people try and beat the game without ledgendary pokemon!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

The game's easy to beat without legendary Pokemon. Could easily do it with my Feraligatr, Steelix, Yanmega, Togekiss, Leafeon, and Gallade.

But for those of us who wanna train 'em all, legendaries are a must


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> The game's easy to beat without legendary Pokemon. Could easily do it with my Feraligatr, Steelix, Yanmega, Togekiss, Leafeon, and Gallade.
> 
> But for those of us who wanna train 'em all, legendaries are a must



I never train 'em all, I dont have that kind of paitence.

Most of my teams follow the same types as Gary/Blue... whatever the hell u wann call him.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

*Not necesarily competitive*

Ah screw it I'll do it now.



> Kabutops
> Lv 72
> Expert Belt
> Gentle; Likes to relax
> ...





> Xatu
> Lv 71
> King's Rock
> Timid; Quick to flee
> ...





> Cradily
> Lv 70
> Leftovers
> Bold; likes to relax
> ...





> Mamoswine
> Lv 73
> Muscle Band
> Bashful ; Loves to eat
> ...


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the combination of Overheat and U-Turn, so it's not left helpless after the Sp.Atk drop


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

With that speed nature and characteristic, it's sure to last. Psychic/Overheat for STAB and variety, then U-turn the hell outta there if it manages to survive if need be.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Another good move is Wish. You can Overheat, then Wish, then U-Turn out and when the Pokemon you switch into gets hit, Wish heals it 

Attract is pretty good in that it cuts the opponent's chance to attack in half, but confusion has 2 advantages over it.

1. Attract only works on the opposite gender.
2. While Pokemon who are infatuated have a 50% chance to do nothing, Pokemon who are confused have a 50% chance to do nothing _and_ attack themselves.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm, will think on that.

Mainly chose Attract in the first place since it's my only female which I like to give that move to, and it's an unexpected troll move.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Being female makes it a lot more useful. Most Pokemon are usually male 

You've got me thinking about training a Xatu next now


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2010)

What do you think of these babies? I checked their stats out on a  wifi battle at LVL100 and run them through the IV calculator. Both of them were hatched this week by me. 


MAREEP lvl 100
Modest
HP> 251 -31
ATK> 100 -27
DEF> 116 -31
SATK> 182 -31
SDEF> 99 -4
SPD> 89 -14


Abra
Modest lvl 100
HP> 172 -12
ATK> 68 -31
DEF> 57 -22
SATK> 270 -31
SDEF> 144 -29
SPD> 209 -31

I have a bunch of mareeps now if anyone needs one.  The Abra... I think it was the very first egg I got actually. I was " I love you so much". That Ditto I used must be THE shit.  

Its a pitty I started training the only Growlithe I had for Attack Lead because it seems now that his ATK and SPD are very low.  with 176 EVs and no Proteins seems like a waste of time. 


Should I keep him?

GROWLITHE 
Naughty
HP> 246 -26
ATK> 220-11 (176 EV)
DEF> 113-18 
SATK> 175-30
SDEF> 112-20
SPD> 127-2 *hurts*


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Dec 9, 2010)

Use a Fire Stone to evolve Growlithe to Arcanine, allowing him to gain more stats per level.

Once you are ready of course, definitely a strong pokemon if trained right, once evolved will take longer to level up but will be worth it in the long run. Let me know what you decide to go with to cover the Fire element if not Arcanine, Magmar or Flareon is a good choice.

@ Justin, I ended up training Bulbasaur after beating Red and catching MewTwo, then going on to beat the Elite 4 for a second time, which was more of a challenge than the first time around. 

Now, I am starting a new save and catching diff types, and fighting gyms without training to enhance the difficulty.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 9, 2010)

*Teamz (Pt2)*


*<HealStall Special Sweeper>*
Lv45 - Overgrow
Modest
@ Leftovers
IVs: 30 Def / 30 SpA / 30 Spe
96 HP / 160 SpA / 252 Spe
----
HP: 142
Atk: 85
Def: 77
SpA: 144
SpD: 95
Spe: 154
----
~Giga Drain
~Protect
~HIdden Power Fire - 70
~Leech Seed

The plan should be easy to spot. Though generally frail, the recovery provided by Leech Seed and Leftovers, and the free recovery turn provided by Protect, can be annoying. If that alone doesn't heal enough, Giga Drain is there to soak up the rest. HP Fire is for Grass types who are immune to Leech Seed. It'll reach 305 HP, 339 Speed, and 314 SpA.


*Spoiler*: _Battle effectiveness_ 



You are challenged by School Kid Billy!
School Kid Billy sent out Lv50 Mr. Mime! (100%)
Go! Lv42 Sceptile! (100%)

Sceptile used Leech Seed!
The foe's Mr. Mime was seeded!
The foe's Mr. Mime used Trick Room!
The foe's Mr. Mime twisted the dimensions!
The foe's Mr. Mime (87.5%) was sapped by Leech Seed!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Psychic!
Sceptile (61%) used Giga Drain!
The foe's Mr. Mime (42.5%) had its energy drained!
The foe's Mr. Mime (30%) was sapped by Leech Seed!
Sceptile (82.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Sceptile used Protect!
Sceptile protected itself!
The foe's Mr. Mime used Psychic!
Sceptile protected itself!
The foe's Mr. Mime (17.5%) was sapped by Leech Seed!
Sceptile (98.5%) restored HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Psychic!
Sceptile (55.5%) used Giga Drain!
The foe's Mr. Mime (0%) had its energy drained!
The foe's Mr. Mime fainted!
Sceptile (76.5%) restored HP with Leftovers!

School Kid Billy sent out Lv55 Parasect! (100%)

Sceptile used Protect!
Sceptile protected itself!
The foe's Parasect used X-Scissor!
Sceptile protected itself!
Sceptile (82.75%) restored HP with Leftovers!
The twisted dimensions returned to normal!

Sceptile used Hidden Power!
It's super effective!
The foe's Parasect fainted!
Sceptile (83.75%) grew to Lv43!
Sceptile (90%) restored HP with Leftovers!

School Kid Billy sent out Lv53 Poliwrath! (100%)

Sceptile used Protect!
Sceptile protected itself!
The foe's Poliwrath used Dynamicpunch!
Sceptile protected itself!
Sceptile (96.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Sceptile used Leech Seed!
The foe's Poliwrath evaded the attack!
The foe's Poliwrath used Belly Drum!
The foe's Poliwrath (50%) cut its HP and maximized Atk!
Sceptile (100%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Sceptile used Giga Drain!
It's super effective!
The foe's Poliwrath (0%) had its energy drained!
The foe's Poliwrath fainted!

School Kid Billy sent out Lv51 Ditto! (100%)

Sceptile (100%) used Leech Seed!
The foe's Ditto was seeded!
The foe's Ditto used Transform!
The foe's Ditto transformed into Sceptile!
The foe's Ditto (87.5%) was sapped by Leech Seed!

Sceptile used Protect!
Sceptile protected itself!
The foe's Ditto used Hidden Power!
Sceptile protected itself!
The foe's Ditto (75%) was sapped by Leech Seed!

Sceptile used Hidden Power!
It's super effective!
The foe's Ditto (2%) used Hidden Power!
It's super effective!
Sceptile (44.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!
The foe's Ditto (0%) was sapped by Leech Seed!
The foe's Ditto fainted!
Sceptile (46%) grew to Lv44!

Player defeated School Kid Billy!





*<Physical Sweeper / Bulky Heal Stall>*
Lv45 - Thick Fat
Adamant
@ Leftovers
208 HP / 160 Atk / 140 Def
----
HP: 236
Atk: 148
Def: 93
SpA: 69
SpD: 117
Spe: 45
----
~Yawn
~Protect
~Belly Drum
~Last Resort

My attempt at bringing Belly Drum back into style and making use of Last Resort. Use the attacks in the order they're shown. Start off with Yawn, then Protect on the next turn. While the opponent is asleep, Belly Drum to maximize Atk. Now you are free to spam a 195 power Last Resort at +6 (or x4) Atk, or you could Protect first for an extra turn of Leftovers recovery. Proceed to plow through your opponents team, Protecting every other turn to slowly regain health, and pray like hell that the opponent has no Ghosts.

Though a tricky set to pull off, it's well worth it. I think its Atk, at Lv100, will boost to 1,300 after Belly Drum.


*Spoiler*: _Battle effectiveness_ 



You are challenged by Camper Todd!
Camper Todd sent out Lv36 Graveler! (100%)
Go! Lv40 Snorlax! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

Snorlax used Yawn!
Snorlax made the foe drowsey!
The foe's Graveler used Earthquake!
Snorlax (74.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Graveler used Earthquake!
Snorlax protected itself!
Snorlax (80.5%) restored HP with Leftovers!
The foe's Graveler fell asleep!

Snorlax used Belly Drum!
Snorlax (30.5%) cut its HP and maximized Atk!
The foe's Graveler is fast asleep!
Snorlax (36.75%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Graveler is fast asleep!
Snorlax (43%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Snorlax used Last Resort!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Graveler fainted!
Snorlax (49.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Camper Todd sent out Lv44 Graveler! (100%)

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Graveler used Explosion!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Graveler fainted!
Snorlax (55.5%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Camper Todd sent out Lv54 Magcargo! (100%)

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Magcargo used Rock Slide!
Snorlax protected itself!
Snorlax (61.75%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Snorlax used Last Resort!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Magcargo fainted!
Snorlax (62.75%) grew to Lv41!
Snorlax (69%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Camper Todd sent out Lv56 Golduck! (100%)

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Snorlax protected itself!
Snorlax (75.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Snorlax (44.5%) used Last Resort!
The foe's Golduck fainted!
Snorlax (45.5%) grew to Lv42!

Player defeated Camper Todd!





*<Restall Status Passer>*
Lv45 - Levitate
Bold
@ Soul Dew
IVs: 0 Atk
240 Def / 64 SpA / 204 Spe
----
HP: 140
Atk: 69
Def: 138
SpA: 125
SpD: 135
Spe: 140
----
~Dragon Pulse
~Rest
~Psycho Shift
~Sleep Talk

At Lv100, Soul Dew boosts SpA to 408 and SpD to 444. It has enough Speed to beat max base 90 Speed Pokemon and its Def is an impressive 303. This Dragon can take hits.

Which is the point. It can take hits while dishing out a fair amount. Once HP reaches critical levels, just Rest it off. Use Sleep Talk to give Latias a 1/3 chance to attack with Dragon Pulse, a 1/3 chance to waste a turn trying to Rest, or a 1/3 chance to screw your opponent royally with Psycho Shift, shifting Latias' Sleep status onto the opponent. That's where this set truly shines.

The sleep is treated as regular sleep once shifted to the opponent, rather than the 2-turn sleep that carries over even after a battle, since when I tried it on my last turn of sleep, the opponent was asleep for 3 turns once it was Psycho Shifted.


*Spoiler*: _Battle effectiveness_ 



Hiker Anthony would like to battle!
Hiker Anthony sent out Lv41 Graveler! (100%)
Go! Lv41 Latias! (100%)
It started to rain!

Latias used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Graveler fainted!
Rain continues to fall.

Hiker Abthony sent out Lv49 Golem! (100%)

Latias used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Golem (17%) used Double-Edge!
Rain continues to fall.

Latias (68%) used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Golem fainted!
Rain continues to fall.

Hiker Anthony sent out Lv55 Machamp! (100%)

Latias used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Machamp (49%) used Wake-Up-Slap!
It's not very effective...
Rain continues to fall.

Latias (46%) used Rest!
Latias (100%) regained health!
The foe's Machamp used Dynamicpunch!
It's not very effective...
Latias (63%) became confused!
Rain continues to fall.

Latias is confused!
Latias is fast asleep!
Latias used Sleep Talk!
Latias used Psycho Shift!
Latias shifted its status onto the target!
The foe's Machamp fell asleep!
The foe's Machamp is fast asleep!
Rain continues to fall.

Latias snapped out of confusion!
Latias used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Machamp fainted!
Latias (64%) grew to Lv42!

Player defeated Hiker Anthony!





Finally done


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2010)

on red I had level 100's:

Golbat - Hyper Beam, Mega Drain, Confuse Ray, Take Down.
Tauros - Fissure, Horn Drill, Strength, Substitute.
Scyther - Substitute, Hyper Beam, Slash, Cut.
Golduck - Hyper Beam, Hydro Pump, Surf, Confusion.
Aerodactyl - Hyper Beam, Fly, Sky Attack, Fire Blast.
Dragonite - Surf, Hyper Beam, Blizzard, Thunderbolt.

I know its not ultimate but dammit I play with my favorites and not the ones I find most powerful.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 11, 2011)

My Team:

Gengar - Shadow Ball, Dark Pulse, Psychic, Thunderbolt
Alakazam - Psychic, Shadow Ball, Energy Ball, Calm Mind
Typhlosion - Flamethrower, Eruption, Earthquake, Rock Climb
Aerodactyl - Stone Edge, Earthquake, Fly, Strength
Lucario - Aura Sphere, Flash Cannon, Earthquake, Cut
Kingdra - Surf, Waterfall, Ice Beam, Dragon Pulse

It covers most of the bases


----------



## crabman (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, would someone like to rate my team? I've only got 4 pokes that I know for sure are going to be on my team and they are as follows:

Open:
Mienshao - Jolly
U-turn
Hi-Jump Kick
Rock Slide
Work up - To be replaced with Calm Mind when I get the TM

Physical Sweep:
Haxorus - Jolly
Dragon Dance
Dragon Claw - I'm still debating whether or not I should replace this with Outrage.
Brick Break
Rock Slide

Special Sweep:
Chandelure - Modest
Flamethrower
Ghost Ball
Calm Mind
Hex for now, but Psychic when I get the TM

Wall:
Ferrothorn - Brave
Gyroball
Power whip
Ingrain
Explosion

For ferrothorn I'm also thinking about trading explosion for Iron Defense and make a total bastard to defeat. 

My thoughts, kind of, are adding Crustle with sandstorm and stealth rock as well as a Jolly Excadrill with Sand Force and make nice combo, and I'll still have Ferrothorn in case something comes along that Excadrill can't handle. That or Accelgor with sandstorm, spikes, U-turn and Final Gambit. 

I've also thought about adding Sigilyph as another wall but... I'm not sure how I would incorporate it into my team. 

I feel that my team has lots of trouble with fighting pokemon. I like the fact that it's pretty speedy. As you can see I am sticking to the fifth generation since I'm trying to build this team for Pokemon Black. So yeah, hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Apr 20, 2011)

crabman, I think you need to add either water, lightning or flying elements, you have a lot covered with that lineup, but having every element covered would be easy for you to do by only adding a few pokemon. 

Here is the pokemon lineup from my pokemon black save(japanese version translated), still in the process of being trained, but I have finally found my 6th to complete the lineup. Decided to go with ice type as opposed to dragon to be able to have type-effectiveness against dragon-types.

Name: Fox
Badges: 7
Pokedex: 87

GANTORU/boldore

Level 38 (Rock-type)
HP:112
Atk:101
DF:92
Satk:42
SDf:38
Spd:29
---------
Rock Smash, Rock Blast, Rock Slide, Substitute
item: QuickClaw


ZEBURAIKA/zebstrika

Level 41 (Electric-type)
HP:122
Atk:93
DF:61
Satk:85
SDf:74
Spd:113
---------
Nitro Charge, Discharge, Spark, Shock Wave
item: bright powder


KUMASYUN/cubchoo

Level 35 (Ice-type)
HP:90
Atk:61
DF:37
Satk:56
SDf:31
Spd:34
---------
Blizzard, Substitute, Shadow Claw, Surf
item: exp share/nevermeltice


JALORDA/serperior

Level 36 (Grass-type)
HP:111
Atk:77
DF:80
Satk:67
SDf:72
Spd:103
---------
Leech Seed, Mega Drain, Leaf Blade, Grass Mixer
item: miracle seed


KENHOROU/unfezant

Level 36 (Normal Flying-type)
HP:115
Atk:81
DF:75
Satk:63
SDf:60
Spd:83
---------
Roost, Air slash, Air Cutter, Fly
item: sharp beak


WARUVILE/krokorok

Level 38 (Ground Dark-type)
HP:97
Atk:72
DF:50
Satk:44
SDf:51
Spd:70
---------
Cut, Dig, Shadow Claw, Crunch
item: exp. share/soft sand

Keep in mind 2 pokemon still need to evolve, kumasyun and waruvile. Gantoru will be staying at second stage evolution, but he has worked out so well for me I feel that he's worth it if I put in the extra effort to train him more.


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jυstin said:


> If any of you remember my Uber team of 5 Deoxys and Mewtwo, this Mewtwo is a remake of the original one, with better stats.
> 
> 
> *<Special Coverage Sweeper>*
> ...



Why not use Psychic to get the bonus damage from Mewtwo being a Psychic-type?

PDOA Team:
Exeggutor
Magmortar
Rhyperior
Heracross
Kingdra
Staraptor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

just see.. will post the same thing i did in the BW thread..

so just got the game a few days ago.. awesome game.. 

rate my team so far:-
note: just finished with the 7th badge.. not building a competitive team, but might after i finish the game.. 

*Carracosta*
Lvl: 41
Ability: Sturdy
Item: Expert Belt
Moves:-
Surf
Ancient Power
Crunch
Curse
Wants: possibly Ice Beam if i find it in victory toad or something.. or perhaps stone edge..

*Embaor*
Lvl: 42
Item: Charcoal
Ability: Blaze
Moves:-
Scald
Grass Knot
Heat Crash
Flame Charge
Wants: waiting for flamethrower so i could take full use of charcoal and blaze.. or maybe there's a another good physical fire type move?

*Koookodile*
Lvl:41
Ability: Blackglasses
Moves:-
Dig
Mud-Slap
Foul Play
Crunch
Wants: i want earthquake already.. i also need a defence lowering move already.. but i might give him toxic.. as i simple don't like having two dark type moves.. which one should i get rid of?

*Unfezant*
Lvl: 40
Item: Sharp Beak
Ability: Super Luck
Razor Wind
Fly
Roost
Quick Attack
Wants: not sure where i'll get giga impact yet.. but i am already replacing unfezant with a rufflet when i see one..  

not sure which to add next. thinking of axew or maybe cubchoo.. maybe both.. 

thoughts?


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 26, 2011)

should have just dropped emboar and got darmanitan. Stab Flare blitz+sheer force with 140 base atk = massive damage even against resist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

i just saw his entry at bulbapedia.. you're not kidding.. 

i guess i will catch a Darumaka and give it Exp. Share for now.. might use him for competitive..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> just see.. will post the same thing i did in the BW thread..
> 
> so just got the game a few days ago.. awesome game..
> 
> ...



When you arrive at victory road, you should catch a modest Deino, imo.

Mixed attacker Hydreigon is awesome, in my experience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> When you arrive at victory road, you should catch a modest Deino, imo.
> 
> Mixed attacker Hydreigon is awesome, in my experience.



yea.. i might do that.. but i am already thinking of durant.. and i will have to drop someone.. might as well drop krookodile, since i already have a 37 level golett..

final team could be this:-

Emboar, Unfezant(or Rufflet), Carracosta, Golurk, Durant, and Deino


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> yea.. i might do that.. but i am already thinking of durant.. and i will have to drop someone.. might as well drop krookodile, since i already have a 37 level golett..
> 
> final team could be this:-
> 
> Emboar, Unfezant(or Rufflet), Carracosta, Golurk, Durant, and Deino



If it's for the Elite 4, it's legit.

If it's for competitive, then it needs some work, still.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> If it's for the Elite 4, it's legit.
> 
> If it's for competitive, then it needs some work, still.



figured much.. i will ask again when i am finished with them


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's my main team.

Scolipede

Lv67
Ability: Poison Point
Nature: Adamant
Item: Silver Powder

HP: 173
Attack: 194
Defense: 149
SpecA: 85
SpecD: 118
Speed: 179

Poison Jab
X-Scissor
Rock Slide
Megahorn
__________

Haxorus

Lv100
Ability: Mold Breaker
Nature: Adamant
Item: Dragon Fang

HP: 281
Attack: 413
Defense: 201
SpecA: 123
SpecD: 176
Speed: 238

Outrage
Brick Break
Sword Dance
Dragon Claw
__________

Volcarona

Lv88
Ability: Flame Body
Nature: Quiet
Item: Charcoal

HP: 278
Attack: 132
Defense: 149
SpecA: 343
SpecD: 201
Speed: 188

Flamethower
Heat Wave
Psychic
Bug Buzz
__________

Archeops

Lv96
Ability: Defeatist
Nature: Adamant
Item: Flying Gem

HP: 298
Attack: 363
Defense: 148
SpecA: 225
SpecD: 162
Speed: 265

Fly
Acrobatics
Rock Slide
Crunch
__________


Rotom(Washing Machine)

Lv82
Ability: Levitate
Nature: Modest 
Item: Expert Belt

HP: 198
Attack: 126
Defense: 195
SpecA: 269
SpecD: 216
Speed: 170

Hydro Pump
Shadow Ball
Thunderbolt
Will-0-Wisp
__________



Latios

Lv100
Ability: Levitate
Nature: Calm
Item: Wise Glasses

HP: 303
Attack: 176
Defense: 219
SpecA: 329
SpecD: 265
Speed: 237

Psychic
Ice Beam
Dragon Pulse
Recover
__________



Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think of my Sun team that I use on the PO server?

Ninetales (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Drought
EVs: 252 HP / 92 SDef / 164 Spd
Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Flamethrower
- Will-O-Wisp
- Substitute
- Hypnosis

Venusaur (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Swords Dance
- Power Whip
- Earthquake
- Sleep Powder

Tangrowth (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SAtk / 252 Spd
Naughty Nature (+Atk, -SDef)
- Hidden Power [Fire]
- Earthquake
- Power Whip
- Growth

Heatran (M) @ Air Balloon
Trait: Flash Fire
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SDef
Calm Nature (+SDef, -Atk)
- Protect
- Fire Blast
- Hidden Power [Ice]
- Roar

Blaziken (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Speed Boost
EVs: 80 Atk / 200 SAtk / 228 Spd
Rash Nature (+SAtk, -SDef)
- Fire Blast
- Hi Jump Kick
- Hidden Power [Ice]
- Protect

Forretress (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Sturdy
EVs: 252 HP / 176 Def / 80 SDef
Relaxed Nature (+Def, -Spd)
- Rapid Spin
- Spikes
- Stealth Rock
- Gyro Ball


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

some pokemon i have, i want them to reach full potential:-

*Tyranitar *
Lvl: 67
HP: 217
Atk: 202
Def: 175
Sp. Atk: 139
Sp. Def: 141
Spd: 118 
Ability: Sand Stream
Item: Leftovers
Moves:-
**Stone Edge*
*Flamethrower
**Payback*
*Earthquake

*Dragonite*
Lvl: 66
HP: 205
Atk: 208
Def: 150
Sp. Atk: 158
Sp. Def: 135
Spd: 120
Ability: Inner Focus
Item: Sharp Beak
Moves:-
*Waterfall
**Dragon Claw*
*Giga Impact
**Fly*

*Hydreigon*
Lvl: 73
HP: 244
Atk: 182
Def: 153
Sp. Atk: 196
Sp. Def: 171
Spd: 173 
Ability: Levitate
Item: Lustrous Orb
Moves:-
**Crunch*
*Surf
**Draco Meteor*
*Hyper Voice

*Volcarona*
Lvl: 82
HP: 235
Atk: 104
Def: 121
Sp. Atk: 240
Sp. Def: 186
Spd: 205
Ability: Flame Body
Item: Lucky Egg
Moves:-
**Toxic*
*Heat Wave
**Bug Buzz*
**Overheat*

thoughts?


----------



## Jason Brody (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not too concerned with seeing if my team is 'elite', but rather 'good' and efficient. I don't have my DS with me at the moment so I cant give stats, but each pokemon has EV's distributed according to their builds. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. *Magmortar* (Sp. Atk build) - Flamethrower, Toxic, Confuse Ray, Thunderbolt
2. *Muk* (Curse/Sub Build) - Sludge Bomb, Curse, Shadow Sneak, Substitute 
3. *Poliwrath* (Focus Punch Build) - Scald, Bulk Up, Substitute, Focus Punch 
4. *Ursaring* (Sleep Build) - Hammer Arm, Rest, Snore, Toxic 
5. *Braviary* (Support/preparation Build) - Aerial Ace, Superpower, Sunny Day, U-Turn
6. *Cacturn* (Solar Beam Build) - Solar Beam, Needle Arm, Sucker Punch, Attract


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> some pokemon i have, i want them to reach full potential:-
> 
> *Tyranitar *
> Lvl: 67
> ...



Tyranitar and Dragonite definitely better with Physical attacks, unless you have fed them unusual vitamins or trained them in other EVs that are not Attack or Speed. Tyranitar should probably know crunch. Or get Hydreigon to learn a dark move.
Hydreigon i'm conflicted about. I'm annoyed that its basically impossible for it to learn dark pulse, otherwise i would have made it a pure special attack user.
Volcarona, definitely stick with ranged attacks. Wait you didn't teach it flamethrower? Overheat is NOT good for more than one turn.
Still got two more i'd suggest getting metagross or salamence
You can all find suggested movepools and nature/evs on


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> some pokemon i have, i want them to reach full potential:-
> 
> *Tyranitar *
> Lvl: 67
> ...



Why get your Hydreigon to hold a Lustrous Orb? Doesn't that only work with Palkia?

Also (in my opinion), Dragonite would do better with outrage over giga impact (when it learns it). Outrage has a STAB power of 180, 30 more than giga impact and without the recharge. Dragon attacks also hit better than normal ones. Dragon is only bad against steel, which normal is already bad against.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 19, 2011)

Trying to make a godly Aggron. I've been bicycling up and down Goldenrod hatching a half-dozen eggs, and I've got a promising Aron. Here's his details:

Level 1
Quirky nature (no stat effect)
"Likes to thrash about."

HP-12
Atk-6
Def-7
Sp.Atk-6
Sp.Def-5
Speed-5
Ability: Rock Head
The last page with stars has everything with all yellow stars, his Skill row being three plump, orange stars.
The Judge at Battle Tower says this little Aron has relatively superior potential overall. Also, Aron's Attack stat "can't be better in that regard", indicating he has all 31 IV's for his attack.


I will EV train the unholy hell out of his attack and make sure all of his moves are physical attacks, or maybe one special if it gives him type variety or covers one of his rock/steel weaknesses.

Thoughts? Input? Recommended move list? Should I go for Sturdy ability? I'll most likely hatch a full dozen and see if I get anything close. If I do, I may then just keep hatching until I get some top-tier Aron that's practically perfect.


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 19, 2011)

Run.The.Animal said:


> Trying to make a godly Aggron. I've been bicycling up and down Goldenrod hatching a half-dozen eggs, and I've got a promising Aron. Here's his details:
> 
> Level 1
> Quirky nature (no stat effect)
> ...



The only thoughts i can give to aron is to make it adamant, not quirky, since there aren't really any special attacks or rock/steel that are worth having over physical attacks. Unless you plan to teach him the elemental beams. Rock slide and earthquake are definitely recommended.
It's too bad the weaknesses aggron has, despite being pretty cool...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 20, 2011)

I picked Totodile as my starter, so Feraligatr's got those rock/grounds covered. :33


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope that Totodile's also Adamant? Mine had brick break and earthquake, but I had tyranitar for rock moves...


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2011)

If it has rock head, don't give it rock slide, give it head smash.

Also, don't waste time giving it special attacks, it's base special attack is pitiful.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 8, 2012)

Just got White version and have a team in the 50s. I'll post them when they're all at 60 and fully evolved. You know it's gonna be superspecialawesome :33



happymarijuana4444 said:


> Why not use Psychic to get the bonus damage from Mewtwo being a Psychic-type?



My other Mewtwo strategies have Psychic on it, for the reasons you mentioned. The problem with Psychic is that it's only super effective against two types; Poison and Fighting, while it's not very effective against 2 types; Psychic and Steel, and has no effect on Dark types and Shedinja.

This Mewtwo was designed as a coverage sweeper, using Expert Belt to take advantage of the coverage. Psychic gets a 50% boost from Mewtwo, but with Expert Belt, super-effective moves get a 30% boost. The wide range of types covered makes up for the 20% difference. I designed the moveset purposely to cover the most weaknesses, with no resistances, up to Gen IV. It was a lot of paperwork. Just look lol.


*Spoiler*: _The results_ 



Numbers at the end of the moveset are how many Pokemon, out of the fully evolved ones, are hit for 4x damage / 2x damage. "-" indicates how many Pokemon resist the entire set for 0.5x damage, and "~" lists how many Pokemon are completely immune to all the set's moves.

1234 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower = 168 / 21
1235 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Grass Knot = 158 / 23 / -2 / ~1
1236 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Shadow Ball = 176 / 15 / -2
1237 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Aura Sphere = 203 / 20 / ~1
1245 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Grass Knot = 165 / 20
1246 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball = 181 / 10
1247 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Aura Sphere = 205 / 15
1256 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 161 / 14 / -4
1257 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 180 / 19 / -4 / ~1
1267 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Shadow Ball + Aure Sphere = 207 / 9
1345 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot = 169 / 29 / -1
1346 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball = 161 / 18 / -3
1347 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Aura Sphere = 186 / 23 / -3
1356 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 175 / 22 / -8
1357 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 200 / 26 / ~1
1367 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 196 / 17
1456 - Psychic + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 182 / 17 / -2
1457 - Psychic + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 190 / 22 / -2
1467 - Psychic + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 196 / 12
1567 - Psychic + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 187 / 15
2345 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot = 162 / 30
2346 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball = 194 / 20
2347 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Aura Sphere = 194 / 25
2356 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 168 / 21 / -2
2357 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 191 / 29 / ~1
2457 - Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 195 / 23 / -2
3456 - Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 185 / 19 / -2
2367 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 221 / 18
2456 - Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 183 / 19
2567 - Thunderbolt + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 194 / 17
3457 - Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 200 / 32
3567 - Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 214 / 26
3467 - Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 205 / 23
2467 - Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 218 / 14
4567 - Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 210 / 21 




Now even though my current set doesn't cover as much as if I were to replace Flamethrower with Ice Beam or Thunderbolt, but I went with Flamethrower because it covers almost as much, plus Shadow Ball, Aura Sphere, and Flamethrower covers all of Mewtwo's weaknesses - Ghost, Dark, and Bug respectively.

And Grass Knot can drop standard Groudon in 1 hit 

My favorite set to run is Psychic, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, and Flamethrower, though. I miss his STAB, but it's resisted by so much  I'd give him Psystrike if it existed in Soul Silver. For now I have to make due with making different Mewtwo sets without it. I've had a few more in mind:

Mewtwo - Pressure
Modest
@ Leftovers
228 Def / 60 SpA / 220 Spe
~Psychic
~Aura Sphere
~Rest
~Sleep Talk

Mewtwo - Pressure
Modest
@ Chesto Berry
136 Def / 152 SpA / 220 Spe
~Aura Sphere
~Calm Mind
~Psychic / Shadow Ball
~Rest

Mewtwo - Pressure
Modest
@ Salac Berry
64 Def / 224 SpA / 220 Spe
~Taunt / Thunder Wave
~Endure
~Calm Mind
~Psychic

I'm also thinking of an annoying set involving Taunt / Torment, Protect, Disable, and some attacking move.



Dorzium said:


> Here's my main team.
> 
> Scolipede
> 
> ...



I'd suggest Swords Dance in place of Megahorn or X-Scissor. It has decent Speed and Def/SpD to make use of one or two. You really don't need two moves of the same type and category, especially if they both have the same/no effect. It all comes down to if you wanna trade the power for accuracy with X-Scissor, or accuracy for power with Megahorn.

The way I determine effectiveness of two moves like this is to multiply their base power by their accuracy %. In this case, you get:

X-Scissor - 8,000
Megahorn - 10,200

Though factoring in Swords Dance, the 40 base power drop might be negligible, but on the flip side, a boosted Megahorn would do heaps more since that extra 40 power (60 STAB'd) is being multiplied by 2, 3, and then 4 with each Swords Dance.


----------



## Wizard (Jan 14, 2012)

I have these pokemon but don't know what to add next.

Infernape: Focus Sash, Naive, 252 atk/252 spd/6 hp
Stealth Rock
Mach Punch
Close Combat
Flare Blitz


Cresselia: Leftovers, Calm, 252 HP/180 Def/78 SpD
Reflect
Light Screen
Lunar Dance
Ice Beam

Lucario: Life Orb, Naive, 252 Atk, 252 Spd, 252 HP
Swords Dance
Close Combat
ExtremeSpeed
Ice Punch


Tyranitar: Expert Belt, Careful 252 HP/78 Atk/180 SpD
Crunch
Stone Edge
Pursuit
Low Kick

Skarmory: Leftovers, Careful, 252 HP/78 Def/180 SpD
Spikes
Whirlwind
Roost
Brave Bird

*What pokemon best helps this above team?* I know that I have a big weakness to Earthquake.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok my new Pokemon team is done. This one seems a bit more creative than the last one, or better done.


*<Not a sweeper? On the Contrary!>*
Lv100 - 
Brave
@  / 
IVs: 0 Spe
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
----
HP: 324
Atk: 240
Def: 157
SpA: 156
SpD: 156
Spe: 112
----
~
~
~
~


*Spoiler*: _Commentary_ 



Spinda normally kinda sucks, though fun to use. The Dream World gave it a godsend in the form of Contrary. While other Pokemon could have used it better, it's why weaker Pokemon are given the awesome abilities, right? Anyway, Contrary turns Spinda's stats boosts into drops, and vice versa, meaning that every Superpower gives it a 50% boost to its original Atk and Def stats, rather than drops. It also means moves that can lower its stats, like Psychic or abilities like Intimidate, will increase Spinda's stats instead.

Spinda is a Brave nature with 0 IVs in Speed for the lowest Speed possible, because that translates to being faster when Trick Room is up, which is one of Spinda's other moves. But to use this Spinda more effectively, I've created another unique Pokemon to help it set up perfectly.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*<F.E.A.S.T.>*
Lv1 - 
Brave
@ 
IVs: 0 HP / 0 Def / 0 SpD / 0 Spe
EVs: 252 Atk
----
HP: 12
Atk: 6
Def: 5
SpA:  6
SpD: 5
Spe: 5
----
~
~
~
~

I know, it's only Lv1, but it can take out at least one Lv100 on its own. Trick Room first, and then get hit. Focus Sash activates to leave you with 1 HP. You are now faster and use Spore, and then Endeavor on the next turn, and finish with Dragon Rage. But this set's purpose is really to Trick Room and then use Endeavor, to bring the opponent down to 1 HP and then die, with Trick Room in effect. Spinda then comes out and cleans the opponent up while swiping a +1 Atk and Def boost free of charge, and then getting another one on the next opponent before it can hit Spinda, bringing it up to 480 Atk and 314 Def. F.E.A.S.T. stands for "Focus Sash, Endeavor, Attack, Smeargle, Trick Room. Lame parody I know.




Put shortly, Spinda is set up to abuse Superpower for Atk and Def boosts with near impunity, and then once Trick Room runs out, it can set up another or go for a Surprise Sucker Punch at 600 Atk. Return is added for powerful STAB, as it is even stronger than Superpower on neutral things. This set once solo'd Cynthia when my Spinda was at the same level as her team, once I first got rid of her Spiritomb.





*<Double-Agent Ant>*
Lv100 - 
Adamant
@ 
EVs: 12 HP / 244 Atk / 252 Spe
----
HP: 260
Atk: 346
Def: 260
SpA: 118
SpD: 132
Spe: 317
----
~Substitute
~
~
~Baton Pass


*Spoiler*: _Commentary_ 



I could have gone with a Jolly nature, but I wanted to give this Pokemon two viable roles. One is as a physical boost attacker, and the other as a Baton Passer, depending on what I need. The idea is to use Substitute until Durant is at 65 HP, which is 25%. When this is done, two things happen; 1: Its Liechi Berry activates; 2: Swarm activates. When this happens, its Atk boosts to 519 and its X-Scissor's power boosts to 120, which is the same as Megahorn. This will also help Rock Slide as well, but this will rarely be needed as X-Scissor will tear through most things that don't resist it. If Durant is being pressured or has a chance to, however, it can choose to Baton Pass the Atk boost, and potentially the Substitute, to the next Pokemon.





*<Sweep LIKE A BOSS>*
Lv100 - 
Adamant
@ 
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
----
HP: 404
Atk: 383
Def: 141
SpA: 221
SpD: 140
Spe: 178
----
~
~
~
~


*Spoiler*: _Commentary_ 



Though slow, Honchkrow can play serious mind games with the opponent, especially for Psychics even like Latios. Do you try to boost your stats and avoid Sucker Punch? But then what if you get hit by Brave Bird. Maybe you should attack before it uses its ultra powerful Brave Bird, but then you might be attacking into Sucker Punch. Maybe you should switch into something that can counter it... uh oh - Pursuit! At any rate, any of those attacks at 383 Atk power, and with a Life Orb, is going to hurt, and with Moxie boosting Honchkrow's Atk with each KO, it just gets more frightening. Even with 178 Speed, it can outspeed some things to use Roost, or find an opening to do it as well. Even when my Honchkrow was at Lv70, it solo'd the Psychic E4 member withing taking a hit. She found out too late the consequences of trying to withdraw Musharna.





*<Shell Smash Sweep>*
Lv100 - 
Naughty
@ Focus Sash / White Herb
EVs: 196 Atk / 16 Def / 76 SpA / 220 Spe
----
HP: 241
Atk: 302
Def: 400
SpA: 225
SpD: 113
Soe: 231
----
~
~
~
~


*Spoiler*: _Commentary_ 



Cloyster finally comes out of its shell, so to speak, in Gen 5. It's one of my most fun to use. It seems kinda crappy at first glance, until you know what Shell Smash does. For the sacrifice of one Defense drop and one Special Defense drop, Cloyster's Atk becomes 604. Its SpA becomes 450. And its Speed becomes 462 (which can outspeed Ninjask). Combine this with Skill Link so it can abuse Rock Blast for 125 power always and Icicle Spear for 187 power always, backed by over 600 Atk, AND both attacks can easily break through Substitutes and still deal massive damage, and they completely demolish Sturdy and Focus Sash users. Plus, each hit has a separate critical hit chance, to further increase damage. Couple this with a STAB Surf backed by 450 SpA, all on top of 462 Speed, and Cloyster becomes the perfect mixed sweeper. Cloyster's defenses take a hit though, and its SpD is already shit, meaning any special attack will KO it more than likely. Focus Sash can remedy this, while White Herb allows Cloyster to restore its lost stats, should it be in a situation to safely use it. Otherwise, Focus Sash is safer. At Lv40, this thing took out both a Lv67 Baltoy and Lv67 Zebrastrike by itself.





*<Contrary Sweeper #2>*
Lv100 - 
Timid
@ 
IVs: 30 Def / 30 SpD / 30 Spe
EVs: 40 HP / 232 SpA / 236 Spe
----
HP: 301
Atk: 167
Def: 225
SpA: 244
SpD: 225
Spe: 352
----
~
~ Rock
~
~Substitute


*Spoiler*: _Commentary_ 



Lack of an animated shiny gif aside, Contrary Serperior is fun, and it allows it to spam a 252 base power Leaf Storm (factoring in Meadow Plate and STAB) for no downside, but rather getting a sharp SpA boost each time, reaching 488, 732, and 976 SpA after each attack. Speed is enough to outspeed base 110 Pokemon like Tauros and Gengar. Substitute works very well for baiting Close Combat or avoiding status moves and such, while Giga Drain works perfectly along with the SpA boosts, and Meadow Plate + STAB boosting its base power to 135. Finally, Hidden Power Rock hits Ice, Fire, Flying, and Bug for super effective damage, which are FOUR out of Serperior's 5 weaknesses. For the limited movepool it has, this Pokemon uses them pretty well. This Serperior swept Cynthia's entire Lv75 team without taking a hit, and it was only at Lv60.




Continued next post...


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 2, 2012)

... continued.


*<Honed Killer>*
Lv100 - 
Jolly
@  / 
EVs: 176 Atk / 80 Def / 252 Spe
----
HP: 341
Atk: 380
Def: 296
SpA: 248
SpD: 236
Spe: 306
----
~
~
~
~


*Spoiler*: _Commentary_ 



Zekrom was a really fun Pokemon to use, and it did not disappoint. Even without an Atk+ nature or max Atk EVs, it still reaches a whopping 380 Atk power. While 306 isn't extremely fast, it's still pretty fast overall. I needed it to be as fast as possible to be effective. Instead of going for immediate power, I gave it Hone Claws, which after one boost will bring its Atk up to higher than a max Adamant Atk power, and unlike Choice Band will let it switch attacks or keep boosting if it can. This not only boosts its Atk, but remedies the somewhat unstable accuracy of Bolt Strike and the notoriously bad accuracy of Stone Edge, which misses a lot for 80% accuracy. After one Hone Claws, they practically never miss.

The item was kinda hard to choose between. Air Balloon is great for avoiding an Earthquake or Earth Power off the bat, but Lum Berry has saved Zekrom MANY times (like against the E4's Breloom, even though it would Lum the Spore, only to get Effect Spored, making Breloom a bit of a counter to the Lum strategy). My Zekrom doesn't want any status, especially not Sleep or Paralysis. Also, while Lum Berry cures those potential problems, it also remedies the problem poised by Outrage after 2 or 3 turns of use, if Zekrom still has its Lum Berry by then. Not many Pokemon wanna be the recipient of a 180 power Outrage coming from 570-760 Atk.




Next I'm going for a team of Mewtwo, each with a unique role.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is my team, please rate:


Nidoqueen
Ability: Poison Point
Held Item: Poison Barb
Moves:
Attract
Earthquake
Poison Jab
Hone Claws

Mandibuzz
Ability: Big Pecks
Held Item: ???
Moves:
Attract
Brave Bird
Nasty Plot
Dark Pulse

Vespiquen
Ability: Pressure
Held Item: ???
Moves:
Attract
Attack Order
Defend Order
Heal Order

Miltank
Ability: Thick Fat
Held Item: ???
Moves: 
Body Slam
Milk Drink
Heal Bell
Toxic

Lilligant
Ability: Own Tempo
Held Item: ???
Moves:
Teeter Dance
Quiver Dance
Petal Dance
Leech Seed

Blissey
Ability: Natural Cure
Held Item: ???
Moves:
Softboiled
Hyper Beam
Protect
Attract


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Here is my team, please rate:
> 
> 
> Nidoqueen
> ...



I haven't seen a Nidoqueen used in a long time. I'm not too familiar with the new Nidoqueen, but here's another set idea that's pretty much like the one you have now.

@ Shucca Berry
~Hone Claws
~Chip Away / Substitute
~Earthquake
~Poison Jab / Stone Edge

Attract isn't a bad option, especially since it's unexpected. In its place though, Substitute is good to use because it blocks moves used on you like Swagger or Will-O-Wisp, and lets you set up more safely. Chip Away is good because it doesn't lose power, no matter how many times the opponent uses Iron Defense or Harden or something. It ignores stat boosts.

As for the item, if you get a hold of a Shucca Berry, which weakens Ground moves from opponents' Pokemon, I'd use it. Poison Barb will only power up Poison Jab to 132 power (with STAB), and Poison isn't a great offensive type anyway, being only good against Grass types. Nidoqueen would love to have an Earth Power or Earthquake hit cut in half, so it can survive it. Ground is a popular offensive move, so it'll come in handy. Or you can use Soft Sand, which will boost its Earthquake to 165.

Also since Poison is a bad offensive type, you could use Stone Edge over Poison Jab. Hone Claws will boost its accuracy from 80 to 160. But overall Poison Jab is stronger with STAB, but Rock is super effective against more things, so usually you'll be hitting things for 200 power. Earthquake and Stone Edge are a good complimenting combination.



> Mandibuzz
> Ability: Big Pecks
> Held Item: ???
> Moves:
> ...



Because Mandibuzz's Atk stat is bad and you have a Sp.Atk boosting move, plus Mandibuzz is decently fast, I have another suggestion.

@ Leftovers / Flying Gem
~Flatter / Tailwind / Attract
~Air Slash
~Nasty Plot
~Dark Pulse / Shadow Ball

Eh not too sure about the item. But anyway Flatter is usually better than Attract, unless you're facing a heavy special attacker. Flatter has the same 100% accuracy as Attract, but it works on any gender, and even genderless, and confusion is better than attraction, since attraction means a 50% chance for the opponent to do nothing a turn, while confusion means a 50% chance for the opponent to do nothing AND hurt itself a turn. Then there is also Tailwind to double your Pokemon's Speed for 3 turns. Not as useful since it counts the turn you use it.

Also Dark Pulse vs Shadow Ball, it's preference. I think Dark Pulse is good. Shadow Ball doesn't affect Normal, but it hits Fighting types better than Dark Pulse does, but you already have a Flying move to cover Fighting.

Finally since you're boosting Special Attack, you should go with Air Slash. It'll be much stronger, plus it won't hurt your Pokemon, and it has a 30% chance to flinch.



> Vespiquen
> Ability: Pressure
> Held Item: ???
> Moves:
> ...



This one I have a bit of an idea for.

@ Leftovers / Brightpowder
~Confuse Ray
~Attack Order / U-Turn
~Substitute / Toxic
~Heal Order / Power Gem / Defend Order / Hone Claws / Toxic

I don't recommend Brightpowder often, but when coupled with confusion, it can be annoying. Add in Toxic damage, and being hurt in confusion is even worse. Add in that it also gives you a chance to use Substitute, and then heal off the damage, it's even more annoying. Of course, Leftovers is good too. Vespiqueen is built like a tank.

Confuse Ray over attract if possible, always. But if you wanna keep Attract, that's fine too. It's kinda the same, though not as useful. Then you can use either Attack Order or U-Turn as main damaging moves. Toxic or Substitute in the 3rd slot, for longevity or for crippling opponents. The last move can be a mix bag between healing with Heal Order, dealing wider damage with Power Gem (though Vespiqueen's offenses aren't too great), boosting defenses or offense, or for spreading poison if you used Substitute in the last slot.



> Miltank
> Ability: Thick Fat
> Held Item: ???
> Moves:
> ...



This is actually a really good Miltank. I have a suggestion of my own, but it's not much since this Miltank as it is is also a beast.

@ Chople Berry / Leftovers / Lum Berry
~Body Slam / Return
~Milk Drink
~Heal Bell / Swagger
~Toxic / Thunder Wave

Return may be better than Body Slam. Return reaches a base power of 102, boosted to 153 by STAB, with full happiness. The chance to paralyze with Body Slam is negligible since you're already using a status move. Milk Drink is awesome, so that's a no-brainer. Heal Bell is also awesome. I like to use it when possible. Also though, you could use Swagger, because when combining it with Thunder Wave, it creates the deadly ParaFusion combo, where the opponent has both a 25% and 50% chance to do nothing every turn, which combines to an even higher total percentage. If you don't use Thunder Wave though, then you can keep Heal Bell, or use any combination really, but I wouldn't use Swagger without Thunder Wave, since it allows you also to move first in case you've taken damage from its charged attacks, to heal it off. Basically, Thunder Wave works with Heal Bell or Swagger, while Toxic should only be used along with Heal Bell if you keep it.

Finally the item... eh Leftovers are again good, or a Lum Berry, or maybe a Normal Gem. Chople Berry is awesome since Miltank only has that one type to worry about, so it weakens a Fighting move that could potentially KO it.



> Lilligant
> Ability: Own Tempo
> Held Item: ???
> Moves:
> ...



Ah, if only it'd been held off from evolving till it learned Giga Drain 

Anyway this set's good as it is. I have an idea for your held item and for one or two moves.

@ Lum Berry / Medow Plate / Leftovers
~Teeter Dance
~Quiver Dance / Substitute
~Petal Dance / Energy Ball / Grass Knot
~Leech Seed

If you combine Teeter Dance with Leech Seed and Substitute, plus Leftovers, you have a pain in the ass to take down. However, more offensively it does very well with Quiver Dance and any of the 3 Grass moves listed. If you use Petal Dance, use a Lum Berry or a confusion cure berry so it doesn't suffer after 2-3 turns. You can also use Energy Ball for a balance of power and lack of drawbacks, or you could use Grass Knot. Against most Pokemon, it at least has a base power of 80 or 60 (many of them it's super effective against). Against Groudon, it has a power of 120, and unlike Petal Dance, you can choose the target of it in double/triple battles. It's actually a matter of preference. 3 dance moves are pretty cool.

For the items, Lum Berry works with Petal Dance. Leftovers works with anything that doesn't use Petal Dance, and especially if you use Substitute, and Meadow Plate works with any of the other two Grass moves if you're going with Quiver Dance. I didn't know this Pokemon was so cool, even if it is walled by Grass types.



> Blissey
> Ability: Natural Cure
> Held Item: ???
> Moves:
> ...



This one will be kinda easy.

@ Leftovers
~Thunder Wave / Toxic
~Softboiled
~Calm Mind / Attract / Protect
~Ice Beam / Thunderbolt / Flamethrower / Refresh / Protect

I was gonna suggest Aromatherapy or Heal Bell, till I saw it was an egg-only move. Anyway, Thunder Wave + Attract is AWESOME here. The opponent has a 25% chance to be paralyzed a turn and a 50% chance to do nothing from infatuation on top of it.

Attract can also work with Toxic, as it will help stall out poison damage, or you could use Protect to stall out the damage, or you could use both Attract and Protect along with Toxic to cut the opponent's chances of hitting you in half again. Otherwise, Blissey can learn Calm Mind and all 3 of the elemental attacks. Hyper Beam gets a STAB boost, but it's a terrible move most of the time. Blissey doesn't wanna have to recharge once every other turn. Porygon-Z with Adaptability and Choice Specs can use Hyper Beam, but Blissey can't. Ice Beam is its best bet, as it has a great secondary effect, and is a great offensive type. It also destroys Gliscor, which is one of the biggest threats to a standard Blissey, though Ice Beam on Blissey is not standard.

Blissey can also use Refresh even if it can't use Heal Bell or Aromatherapy, but then you'll need Toxic to do any kind of damage.



I'd say an overall 8.5/10 as it is. Probably is a 10/10 if we're talking in-game as well. The only problem it has is an abundance of Normal types to offset the type balance, but I've already trained teams consisting of one single type, so it's no big deal. The suggestions I've made are just that. Your team is still pretty good as it is. Those are just some ideas to help improve your already-good team setup.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, I'm curious to see what you guys think of this team?

Tyranitar (M) @ Lum Berry
Trait: Sand Stream
EVs: 252 Atk / 12 SDef / 244 Spd
Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- Stone Edge
- Ice Punch
- Crunch
- Earthquake
Role: Fake lead, SS starter. EVs are used to trick people into thinking it''s choiced. The Lum was for (at the time I made it) the Breloom users who thought they were smart enough to spore a switch while I Out Sped them with a Ice Punch Ohko.

Ferrothorn (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Iron Barbs
EVs: 88 Atk / 252 Def / 168 SDef
Impish Nature (+Def, -SAtk)
- Thunder Wave
- Stealth Rock
- Power Whip
- Leech Seed
Role: Hurr durr tank. Sneaky stones and t-wave support.

Salamence (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Intimidate
EVs: 252 Def / 64 SAtk / 48 SDef / 144 Spd
Bold Nature (+Def, -Atk)
- Dragon Tail
- Fire Blast
- Roost
- Hidden Power [Ice]
Role: Bulky Mence used to abuse entry hazards and keep on kicking. Makes Gliscor wary.

Gliscor (M) @ Toxic Orb
Trait: Poison Heal
EVs: 40 HP / 160 Atk / 252 Def / 56 Spd
Impish Nature (+Def, -SAtk)
- U-turn
- Earthquake
- Ice Fang
- Taunt
Role: Tank and stops Bliss in her tracks..

Mr. Jelly (Reuniclus) (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Magic Guard
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SAtk
Modest Nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
- Trick Room
- Focus Blast
- Psyshock
- Shadow Ball
Role: Special Sweeper. Bring in on a solid counter and then Trick Room up and usually 2-3hko whatever it faces and then goes on blasting.

Skarmory (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Sturdy
EVs: 64 HP / 192 Def / 252 SDef
Impish Nature (+Def, -SAtk)
- Brave Bird
- Spikes
- Roost
- Whirlwind
Role: Hurr durr Skarm.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2012)

Old school Yellow team here. Aside from the Pikachu, these were all deposited into Pokemon Stadium 2 PC boxes from my Crystal version, and then I hooked up my Yellow version to my N64 to withdraw them, since my link cable died on me.

I then restarted my Yellow version for the purpose of getting to reuse one-time-only TMs, but not before I deposited all my Pokemon to my Pokemon Stadium 2 boxes and then withdrew them back. I'm about to face Brock now.  I'm only bothering to train 5 for now. Don't care if they'll hardly listen for a while.


Lv63
----
HP: 159
Atk: 103
Def: 75
Spe: 159
Spc: 99
----
~Thunder Wave
~Submission
~Double Team
~Thunderbolt

The obligatory Pikachu of Yellow version. I actually am using the new Pikachu I got with my game restart, because the one I deposited to my N64 and withdrew to my new file is just a normal Pikachu now. The one I have now is just Lv11. This is the old one's stats and moves, which I'm going to aim for. If something better exists for it that's optional in my game, without too much hassle to obtain, I'm open to suggestions. Right now this is the most balance of strategy and power I could come up with with limited TMs before restarting. I'll be trying the Pokemon Stadium way of getting Surf on Pikachu, over Submission if I can.



Lv40
----
HP: 111
Atk: 74
Def: 63
Spe:108
Spc:67
---
~Pay Day
~Screech
~Bite
~Fury Swipes

Persian's base Speed already gives it a 22.46% chance to critical with any of its moves, though this is bad with Screech, because critical hits in Gen 1 ignore any stat changes, so it could make the attack weaker than without one. As of now, Persian crits A LOT. I've discovered that Persian can learn Bubblebeam, which is great against Onix and Golem, so I'll teach it once I beat Misty. Thunderbolt's an option I can use too, after Surge is beaten.

~Slash
~Bubblebeam
~Thunderbolt / Hyper Beam
~Hyper Beam / Screech

Slash will have a 100% chance to critical since it multiplies Persian's 22.46% chance by 8. Bubblebeam for the obvious reasons. And either Thunderbolt and Hyper Beam, for coverage and overwhelming power with Hyper Beam's 125 STAB base, or Screech + Hyper Beam to ensure a KO. Will probably go with Thunderbolt, as Slash already has a 210 base thanks to always scoring a critical.



Lv40
----
HP: 139
Atk: 83
Def: 101
Spe: 89
Spc: 119
----
~Fly
~Double Team
~Blizzard
~Reflect

Articuno is absolutely my favorite Legendary bird, and possibly my favorite out of any legendary trio combined. It's even better in Gen 1, since Blizzard has 90% accuracy and its Special Defense AND Special Attack are both a base 125, rather than a base 125 Special Defense and a base 95 Special Attack in later games. Ice is a bad defensive typing, so they should have given it 125 Special Attack and 95 Special Defense :/

Anyway this set's kinda like a mixed attacker. It hits hard with Blizzard, and while Smogon says it only has Normal and Ice moves, it can learn Fly, which is decent in Gen 1 battles where Protect doesn't exist. Reflect allows Articuno to wall and to deal great damage, while I added Double Team for now because it's useful and I replaced Gust with it, so... But I could swap that out for Agility to make Articuno a fast sweeper type as well. Double Team's not bad as it can get annoying with such good defenses, but Articuno is still kinda slow. I also wanted an Ice Beam in here somewhere, but I don't see that happening, though Blizzard's PP is still an issue even if its accuracy isn't. I'm open to suggestions on this one as well. For now, the target set is:

~Fly / Hyper Beam
~Double Team / Agility
~Blizzard / Ice Beam
~Reflect / Ice Beam



Lv40
----
HP: 138
Atk: 92
Def: 93
Spe: 95
Spc: 93
----
~Psychic
~Ice Punch
~Thunderpunch
~Swords Dance

My attempt so far at making a more competitive Mew than I have on my Crystal version. I'm gonna wind up getting rid of the two punches once I get a hold of Rock Slide and Earthquake again. Ice Punch and Thunderpunch are only there because I could no get a hold of Ice Beam or Thunderbolt.  This is the set I was aiming for:

~Psychic / Softboiled
~Earthquake / Explosion
~Rock Slide / Explosion
~Swords Dance



Lv100
----
HP: 377
Atk: 278
Def: 263
Spe: 344
Spc: 369
----
~Psychic
~Blizzard
~Amnesia
~Recover

This Mewtwo needs no altercations, since it's the most deadly set Pokemon's ever seen. Smogon seems to agree, as Amnesia boosts Mewtwo's Special to 738, and then caps it at 999 after just two uses. I think it caps at 999 in this game. Since Special counts for both Sp.Atk and Sp.Def, using Amnesia is like a Mewtwo with Simple using Calm Mind, sharply boosting both. With nothing but Psychic types resisting Psychic and Blizzard covering it, Mewtwo tears through everything that's not Slowbro and Starmie, which still take massive damage. Recover rounds it off perfectly with Mewtwo's exceptional 263 Def and Amnesia boosting its already 369 Sp.Def.

The only sad thing is that this Mewtwo was not gifted with the best IVs. Its HP could have been 415, its Atk 318, its Def 278, its Speed 358, and its Special 406. It's an old Mewtwo, so I might not have given it any of the vitamins to boost its Special either. I left my stronger Mewtwo, with both a Sp.Atk and HP of 386, in my Crystal (only has 238 Def anyway). I'll see how powerful the Mewtwo I catch in this playthrough is.


Lol, I've just started my game again and already I've seen and owned 91 Pokemon


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Those sprites are amazing


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

There's something I love about the R/B/Y/G sprites. I don't know what it is. Maybe to see how they looked back in the 90s.

Also. Team update!


*Lv26*
----
HP: *67*
Atk: *46*
Def: *27*
Spe: *57*
Spc: *38*
----
~Thunderbolt
~*Surf*
~Double Team
~Thunder Wave


*Lv41*
----
HP: *114*
Atk: *76*
Def: *61*
Spe: *110*
Spc: *68*
---
~Pay Day
~Screech
~*Thunderbolt*
~*Bubblebeam*


Lv40
----
HP: 139
Atk: 83
Def: 101
Spe: 89
Spc: 119
----
~Fly
~Double Team
~Blizzard
~Reflect


Lv40
----
HP: 138
Atk: 92
Def: 93
Spe: 95
Spc: 93
----
~Psychic
~Ice Punch
~Thunderpunch
~Swords Dance


Lv100
----
HP: *378*
Atk: *298*
Def: *264*
Spe: *345*
Spc: *370*
----
~Psychic
~Blizzard
~Amnesia
~Recover

I got the Surfing Pikachu  (Holy shit it was harder than I thought, but feels good.)

*EDIT:* I've also discovered something about the "EV" system in Gen 1. A Pokemon that's defeated has its base stats all added to your Pokemon's stats which defeated it, giving it "stat experience" which increases their stats. Normally, you see the effects when a Pokemon levels up only, but there is a box trick. If a Pokemon is at Lv100 and can't level up, or before it levels up, you can deposit it and withdraw it. Its stats will change if it's gained any of this stat experience, because depositing them into the PC causes their stats to be recalculated.

I saw this for myself. Check out my current Mewtwo's stats in this post, and check out the one in my previous post. This Mewtwo's experience a 1-point increase in all stats because I deposited it. I wouldn't even have thought to check before. Now I can max him out!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2012)

My Poison Team:


Muk~
Item: Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Moves:
Gunk Shot
Acid Armor
Curse
Stockpile/Toxic

Gengar~
Item: Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
Moves:
Toxic
Curse
Shadow Ball
Confuse Ray

Amoonguss~
Held Item: Big Root
Ability: Effect Spore
Moves:
Toxic
Giga Drain
Ingrain
Faint Attack

Drapion~
Held Item: Poison Barb
Ability: Battle Armor
Moves:
Fire Fang
Toxic Spikes
Crunch
Cross Poison

Weezing~
Held Item: Focus Band
Ability: Levitate
Moves:
Dark Pulse
Will-o-Wisp
Explosion
Sludge Wave

Nidoking~
Item: Shell Bell
Ability: Poison Point
Moves:
Megahorn
Hone Claws
Earthquake
Brick Break


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Personally, for Gengar I'd go with Life Orb, then slap on Shadow Ball and Focus Blast for perfect neutral type coverage. Then either Thunderbolt, or some other attacking move, or Hypnosis, and the last slot could be a surprise Destiny Bond, since people would see Life Orb and assume it's just a sweeper. Gengar's speed also makes Destiny Bond cool. It's kinda frail so Leftovers won't help it from surviving extra attacks.

Also can Muk learn Shadow Sneak via level up, or is it only an Egg move? It would be a great combo with Curse. Otherwise, the rest of the team is pretty good. I like Hone Claws + Megahorn there.


----------



## Wizard (Mar 9, 2012)

Any advice? What pokemon to remove and add? Different moves, items?

*Infernape* _Choice Band_ Naive 252 Atk/252 Spd/6 Hp
Flare Blitz
Close Combat
U-Turn
Stealth Rock

*Skarmory* _Leftovers_ Calm 252 HP/252 SpD/6 Def
Spikes
Whirlwind
Roost
Brave Bird

*Metagross* _Expert Belt_ Brave 252 HP/252 Atk/4 SpD
Meteor Mash
ThunderPunch
Earthquake
Ice Punch

*Salamence* _Draco Plate_ Hasty 252 Atk/252 Spd/6 HP
Outrage
Earthquake
Tailwind
Roost

*Tyranitar* _Leftovers_ Brave 252 HP/66 Atk/192 SpD
Crunch
Stone Edge
Low Kick
Dragon Tail

*Lucario* _Life Orb_ Naive 252 Atk/252 Spd/6 HP
Sword Dance
Close Combat
ExtremeSpeed
Ice Punch


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

I would give Metagross Psychic or a Psychic attack


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I would give Metagross Psychic or a Psychic attack



Zen Headbutt would be the best choice for Metagross because its a Physical move.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

If you're going with Choice Band and not Focus Sash on Infernape, I'd run Earthquake over Stealth Rock, because being choiced into it could allow the opponent to set up if they start off with Mean Look or something.

There's also Mach Punch, which'll hurt with a Choice Band, or Stone Edge. Actually, if its Sp.Atk is decent enough, it could surprise many Water types with Grass Knot, or since it has no other Special Attacks, it could use Overheat to score powerful special damage on physical walls, like Skarmory and Forretress.

That said, you might wanna use a Life Orb over the Choice Band. It'll boost all Infernape's attacks and he'll be able to switch between attacks, and since he's frail already, it won't matter if it loses 10% HP a turn (and if its HP isn't divisible by 10, it's less than 10% anyway).


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 17, 2012)

Revised Team

I'm not sure how to calculate a Pokemon's EVs accurately, so I'll just post stats and their levels. 

*Archeops* 
Item:Flying Gem 
Nature:Adamant 
Abilityefeatist

Level.100
HP: 310
Atk:378
Def:154
SpAtk:235
SpDef:169
Speed:276

Fly
Acrobatics
Crunch
Rock Slide

Role: Starting scout and semi-sweeper. Cause as much damage with Acrobatics from the start and attack until taken out.
__________


*Ferrothorn* 
Item:Rocky Helmet
Nature:Impish 
Ability:Iron Barbs

Level.97
HP: 252
Atk:202
Def:350
SpAtk:103
SpDef:303
Speed:64

Gyro Ball
Power Whip
Ingrain
Toxic

Role: Wall that can whittle down enemies and harm physical attackers greatly with Rocky Helmet/Iron Barbs combo. Can also attack with Gyro Ball and Power Whip as well if needed.
__________


*Garchomp* 
Item: Choice Band 
Nature:Adamant
Ability: Sand Veil

Lv.100
HP:363
Atk:376
Def:220
SpAtk:163
SpDef:217
Speed:252

Earthquake
Brick Break
Outrage
Rock Slide

Role: Choice Band user with Outrage. If Outrage would be ineffective I choose a different attack to Choice Band with.
__________


*Volcorona* 
Item:Zoom Lens 
Nature:Quiet
Ability:Flame Body

Lv.96
HP:302
Atk:144
Def:162
SpAtk:374
SpDef:219
Speed:204

Heat Wave
Bug Buzz
Psychic
Hurricane

Role: Special Attacker. Took too long to get the right nature so I settled for the closest one I needed. Gave him Zoom Lense because of the low Speed and because of the accuracy of Heat Wave and Hurricane.
__________


*Rotom Washing Machine* 
Item:Expert Belt
Nature:Modest
Ability:Levitate

Lv.95
HP:228
Atk:144
Def:225
SpAtk:311
SpDef:250
Speed:196

Shock Wave
Hydro Pump
Shadow Ball
Thunderbolt

Role: Bulky Special Attacker
__________


*Terrakion* 
Item:Black Belt 
Nature:Bashful
Ability: Justified

Level.98
HP: 303
Atk:344
Def:191
SpAtk:151
SpDef:207
Speed:301

Sacred Sword
Rock Slide
Earthquake
Close Combat

Role: Speed based Physical attacker
__________


Any thoughts and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't wait to make my Female Dominance Team!


----------



## Wizard (Apr 6, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> *Garchomp*
> Item: Choice Band
> Nature:Adamant
> Ability: Sand Veil
> ...



Garchomp is uber, you realize that yes?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 6, 2012)

Wizard said:


> Garchomp is uber, you realize that yes?



I don't go by Smogon tiers.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2012)

still early in the game. Got 3 badges

Quilava lvl 28
Togepi lvl 20
Geodude HM slave
Bellsprout HM slave
Dratini lvl 16
Kadabra lvl 16

who should I get higher first?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 16, 2012)

So I'm playing thru Soul Silver. Here is my team so far. 
Alakazam -lvl 58
Typhlosion -lvl 48
Lapras -lvl 56
Dragonair -lvl 46
I have an Pigeot but it's become kinda useless and a sandshrew I use for HM slave moves right now, but I can't really think of any other pokemon to fit into here. Was considering Aerodactyl, but then my team would be almost entire Gen I. not that that is a bad thing, just I really don't know much about newer pokemon. Not trying to battle to be competitive or anything. I play on the train back and forth to school and work. Any suggestions on 2 others that would fit in?

My main 2 pokemon are of course my Lapras and my Alakazam. Their moves are pretty much unchanged in the past 10 levels, so if anyone has any ideas for them, I'm all ears. 

Alakazam
Psychic
Charge Beam
Shadow Ball
Hidden Power

Lapras:
Surf
Ice Beam
Toxic
Thunderbolt


----------



## GUMI (Dec 3, 2012)

So here is my 6 Pokemon on my team. I've done a lot of RNG'ing to get them near perfect but I think it's close enough. I also have a ton more I could use like haxchomp but I don't find him fun to use because of the sheer amount of uber he has. :l

Sceptile (M)
Item: Choice Specs
Nature: Timid
---
HP: 282
Attack: 173 -
Defense: 163 
Sp. Atk: 308 (EV:252)
Sp. Def: 204
Speed: 371 (EV:252) +
---
Leaf Storm
Focus Blast
Hidden Power Ice
Dragon Pulse


Porygon2
Item: Eviolite
Nature: Relaxed
---
HP: 372 (EV 252)
Attack: 186
Defense: 306 (EV 252) +
Sp. Atk: 244
Sp. Def: 226
Speed: 112 -
---
Trick Room
Ice Beam
Toxic
Recover


Metagross
Item: Life Orb
Nature: Naughty
---
HP: 302
Attack: 405 (EV 252) +
Defense: 293
Sp. Atk: 282 (EV 228)
Sp. Def: 192 -
Speed: 181 (EV 24)
---
Meteor Mash
Hidden Power Fire
Psychic
Earthquake


Cloyster (M)
Item: White Herb
Nature: Jolly
Ability: Skill Link
---
HP: 241
Attack: 289 (EV 252)
Defense: 395
Sp. Atk: 185 -
Sp. Def: 127
Speed: 262 (EV 252)
---
Shell Smash
Icicle Spear
Rock Blast
Razor Shell


Raikou
Item: Air Balloon
Nature: Rash
---
HP: 322
Attack: 200
Defense: 180
Sp.Atk: 360 (EV 252) +
Sp.Def: 208 -
Speed: 328 (EV 252)
---
Thunderbolt
Hidden Power Ice
Aura Sphere
Protect


Staraptor (F)
Item: Choice Scarf
Nature: Adamant
---
HP: 312
Attack: 370 (EV 252) +
Defense: 174
Sp. Atk: 120 -
Sp. Def: 135
Speed: 297 (EV 252)
---
Brave Bird
Double-Edge
Close Combat
U-turn


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2013)

Here is my first attempt at my Conversion Team(will obviously narrow down to 6):

Ditto
Ability: Limber
Moves:
Transform


Kecleon
Ability: Color Change
Moves:
Thief
Synchronoise
Disable
Slash

Porygon-Z
Ability: Trace
Moves:
Conversion
Conversion2
Tri Attack
Recycle

Starmie
Ability: Natural Cure
Moves:
Camouflage
Reflect Type
Recover
Hydro Pump

Clefable
Ability: Magic Guard
Moves:
Metronome
Mimic
Present
CopyCat


Mr. Mime
Ability: Filter
Moves:
Power Swap
Role Play
CopyCat
Mimic

Sudowoodo
Ability: Rock Head
Moves:
CopyCat
Mimic
Double-Edge
Wood Hammer

Delcatty
Ability: Normalize
Moves:
CopyCat
Assist
Heal Bell
Retaliate


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2013)

SOUL SILVER NUZLOCKE RUN:

Currently have 4 of the 8 Kanto badges [12 badges total]

typholsion - 63 - Sol Badguy
ampharos- 57 - Zappy
espeon -56 - Caliborn
golem -61 - Rockman
tentacruel - 53 - Rose
Gengar - 64 - SpaceGhost

----
Box ready to go:
Shiny Lugia- 45 - Egbert
Pdgeot - 55 - Flyboy
Growlithe- 23 - Jade
Crobat- 47 - Kanaya


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 12, 2013)

I need suggestions on the moves for my grass type team. I have the pokemon picked out(unless you have a better suggestion):

Cradily (offensively strong against fire, flying, bug, and ice, and defensively strong against the first three)
Ludicolo (offensively and defensively strong against fire and defensively strong against ice)
Ferrothorn (defensively strong against poison, bug, and flying, offensively strong against ice)
Tangrowth (strongest non legendary grass pokemon)
Breloom (offensively strong against ice, defensively strong against bug)
Torterra (offensively strong against fire and poison)

I might swap Breloom out for Mow Rotom (for offensive and defensive resistance to flying) or Venosaur (defensively resistant to poison and bug)


----------



## happymarijuana4444 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, I am back and now posting my all-legit Pokemon White 2 team. Posting just after becoming pokemon league champion only moments ago. Comments and criticism welcome and appreciated! A lot of hard work has gone in to this party so I hope you enjoy! Pokemon trainer since 1997.

Rock/Fighting
"Rampage" Terrakion lvl.53 holding Expert Belt
Swords Dance
Strength
Rock Slide
Sacred Sword

Water
"Aquarius" Samurott lvl.56 holding Splash Plate
Megahorn
Waterfall
Surf
Ice Beam

Steel/Psychic
"Machina" Metagross lvl. 55 holding Metal Coat
Psychic
Meteor Mash
Rock Polish
Psyshock

Dark
"Sphinx" Liepard lvl. 55 holding Metronome
Night Slash
Toxic
Assist
Nasty Plot

Dark
Zoroark lvl.55 holding Razor Claw
Cut
Foul Play
Nasty Plot
Flamethrower

Poison/Flying
"Deathtouch" Crobat lvl.56 holding nothing
Venoshock
Sky Attack
Fly
Acrobatics


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2013)

*My Female Team~*


Miltank

Ability: Scrappy
Nature: Careful
Held Item: Life Orb
Moves:
Attract
Milk Drink
Heal Bell
Giga Impact

or

Blissey

Ability: Natural Cure
Nature: Bold
Held Item: Life Orb
Moves:
Sweet Kiss
Softboiled
Aromatherapy
Hyper Beam

Mandibuzz

Ability: Big Pecks
Nature: Adament
Held Item: Shell Bell
Moves:
Attract
Faint Attack
Tailwind
Brave Bird

Nidoqueen

Ability: Poison Point
Nature: Adament
Held Item: Air Balloon
Moves:
Attract
Dig
Captivate
Poison Jab

Vespiquen

Ability: Pressure
Nature: Jolly
Held Item: Rocky Helmet
Moves:
Attract
Attack Order
Defend Order
Heal Order

Lilligant

Ability: Own Tempo
Nature: Bold
Held Item: Big Root
Moves:
Attract
Petal Dance
Quiver Dance
Leech Seed

Froslass

Ability: Snow Cloak
Nature: Modest
Held Item: Leftovers
Moves:
Attract
Icy Wind
Fake Tears
Destiny Bond​


----------



## B10 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is all off memory, so I apologize if some are wrong.

*Dark*/Fight Team


Umbreon 
LV65
Moves:
Faint Attack
Moonlight
Quick Attack
Last Resort


Lucario 
LV60
Moves:
Metal Claw
Quick Attack
Heal Pulse
Aura Sphere


Mandibuzz
LV60
Moves:
Air Slash
Dark Pulse
Quick Attack
Metal Sound


Toxicroak
LV60
Moves:
Mud Bomb
Sludge Bomb
Poison Jab
Faint Attack


Gurdurr
LV60
Moves:
Dynamic Punch
Hammer Arm
Wake-up Slap
Scary Face


Absol
LV65
Moves:
Sucker Punch
Razor Wind
Psycho Cut
Future Sight ​


----------



## Bioness (Jul 20, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *My Female Team~*
> 
> 
> Miltank
> ...



Why do 5/6 of them have Attract?

I get you are going for a theme but really that is overkill, in that whoever you face will murder you.


----------



## Saru (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the infatuation theme, Hiruzen.  

My team currently:

Alakazam @ Focus Sash (Magic Guard)
-Psychic/Psyshock
-Focus Blast 
-Shadow Ball
-Hidden Power (Fire)

Conkeldurr @ Life Orb (Sheer Force)
-Drain Punch
-Mach Punch 
-ThunderPunch
-Ice Punch

Skarmory @ Leftovers (Sturdy)
-Brave Bird
-Whirlwind
-Spikes
-Roost

Celebi @ Leftovers (Natural Cure)
-Giga Drain
-Perish Song
-Recover
-U-turn

Suicune @ Leftovers (Pressure)
-Scald
-Calm Mind
-Rest
-Sleep Talk

Garchomp @ Focus Sash (Sand Veil/Shed Skin)
-Outrage
-Dragon Claw 
-Earthquake
-Stealth Rock​
Natures should be relatively obvious. Timid, Adamant, Bold, Calm, Bold, Jolly. My favorite team built to date. It sucks that DW Suicune was never released, though, because that was really the whole reason for this team's existence...


----------



## Oceania (Sep 5, 2013)

Since I'm going to school as a marine biologist, I just made up a team of water pokemon. 

So tell me what you think? 

the third one for ?16


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Since I'm going to school as a marine biologist, I just made up a team of water pokemon.
> 
> So tell me what you think?
> 
> Link removed



Sweet. But you should get a (Drizzle) Politoed and make it rain on 'em. 

Then again, you have Kingdra, so IDK if you're going to be allowed to have the Swift Swim + Drizzle combo wherever it is that you play (totally fine for in-game ofc).


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2013)

*Reimu's Primary Team (HeartGold/SoulSilver)*

Charizard

Gender: Male
Ability: Blaze
Held Item: Quick Claw
Nature: Adamant
Moveset:
Fly
Flamethrower
Dragon Pulse
Overheat 

Dragonite

Gender: Male
Ability: Inner Focus
Held Item: Life Orb
Nature: Docile
Fly
Draco Meteor
Ice Beam
Outrage

Tyranitar

Gender: Female
Ability: Sand Stream
Held Item: Leftovers
Nature: Lonely
Moveset:
Stone Edge
Earthquake
Rock Slide
Taunt

Porygon2

Ability: Trace
Nature: Quirky
Held Item: None
Moveset:
Trick Room
Conversion2
Psybeam
Zap Cannon

Espeon

Gender: Male
Ability: Synchronize
Nature: Gentle
Held Item: Leftovers
Moveset:
Psychic
Calm Mind
Shadow Ball
Substitute

Snorlax

Gender: Male
Ability: Immunity
Nature: Lax
Held Item: Lum Berry
Moveset:
Body Slam
Surf
Rest
Rock Climb​​


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

You have, in my opinion a lot of unnecessary moves.

Why does Dragonite have both Outrage and Draco Meteor?
And why does Charizard have overheat and flamethrower?


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You have, in my opinion a lot of unnecessary moves.
> 
> Why does Dragonite have both Outrage and Draco Meteor?
> And why does Charizard have overheat and flamethrower?



For the extra power, really. My strategy is to use a bunch of all-out aggressive techniques. What do you think could be better?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

Charizard instead of overheat: Brick Break, Metal Claw, Focus Blast

You NEED to cover that 4x weakness to rock 

For Dragonite instead of Draco meter: fire punch, brick break, focus blast, flamethrower, stone edge 

You NEED to cover that 4x weakness to Ice


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2013)

What would be a good third pokemon for random wifi 3v3?:

*Scizor* @Choice Band/Technician/Adamant (248 HP / 252 Atk / 8 SpD spread)


U-turn 
Bullet Punch 
Superpower 
Pursuit

*Starmie* @Leftovers/Natural Cure/Timid (252 SpA / 4 SpD / 252 Spe)


Surf 
Thunderbolt
Ice Beam 
Rapid Spin


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What would be a good third pokemon for random wifi 3v3?:
> 
> *Scizor* @Choice Band/Technician/Adamant (248 HP / 252 Atk / 8 SpD spread)
> 
> ...



*Bulky Drizzle Toed* to boost your Special Sweeper's STAB and cover Scizor's 4x (Hidden Power) Fire weakness. This will ideally give your team a stronger offensive presence and more longevity, the latter of which I feel like the team lacks due to a lack of Defensive/HP investment or Recover on Starmie. If you're going up against a Drought team, Starmie may be unable to handle the heat (e.g. Drought is active and the opponent is using a Chandelure or Infernape, and he/she has an Overheat waiting in the wings). The introduction of Politoed will compound your Grass and Electric type weaknesses, however.  

You might not like it (a lot of people have their reasons), but *Stealth Rock Garchomp* would be a solid choice too. It would provide another Fire resist in case Starmie gets low on health or can't handle all of the the heat. It has just enough Speed to outspeed  Ninetales (assuming Max Speed + Positive Nature), and surprisingly good bulk. It also provides a handy Electric immunity, which complements Starmie's resistances well. I would go with this if I were in your position, most likely.

*SubStall Gliscor* would also be a decent choice for it's Ground and Electric immunities and ridiculous physical bulk. 

General sets below for inspiration/direction.

*Politoed* @ Leftovers/Chesto Berry (Drizzle) [I know you already have Lefties on Starmie]
Bold Nature
252 HP / 252 Def / 4 Spe
-Scald
-Protect/Ice Beam/HP Grass 
-Toxic/Rest
-Perish Song/Encore

Pretty standard. Ice Beam is redundant coverage so I slashed in HP Grass (for the rare Gastrodon). HP Electric would be another option (Gyarados). Rest is mandatory with Chesto Berry.

*Garchomp* @ Focus Sash (Sand Veil/Shed Skin)
252 Atk / 252 Spe / 4 HP
Jolly Nature
 -Stealth Rock 
 -Outrage
 -Dragon Claw/Fire Blast
 -Earthquake

Best set I've used. Hits hard, trolls with the Sash and uninvested bulk, scares off Ninetales and draws Steel types like a moth to a flame. Works best as a lead.

*Gliscor* @ Toxic Orb (Poison Heal) 
Impish Nature
244 HP / 40 Def / 224 Spe 
 -Substitute
 -Protect
 -Toxic
 -Earthquake

Standard SubStalling Gliscor. A very defensive oriented Pok?mon but would (in my experience) appreciate a Specially Defensive partner to reach its full potential.

***​
Again, I'd go with Garchomp over the other two because a) he doesn't slow down the offensive pace of the team by taking on a heavily defensive role while still providing solid bulk, b) he doesn't try to take over Scizor's role of punching holes in the defenses of the opponent's team, and c) it's Garchomp. Conversely, you could run a mixed attacking *Dragonite with Draco Meteor/Fire Blast/Superpower/Extremespeed @ Life Orb (Multiscale); Mild Nature; 56 Atk / 252 SpA / 200 Spe* since you are running Rapid Spin. Basically, D-Nite would provide a little more bulk than Garchomp if you're finding you need it (and another priority move). Also, Starmie's Rapid Spin may not be that useful to you in 3 vs. 3 WiFi due to the typically short duration of these matches. If possible, *HP Fire* is a good alternative considering that you don't have any Fire coverage (not counting Garchomp/Dragonite). Your team is pretty offensive based, but with good decision-making, winning will of course be no problem.

tl;dr: Garchomp is the best choice IMO. Gliscor would go with the others well for synergy reasons, but may slow down the offensive pace of the team with it's defensive role. Politoed would bring out the strengths of your team and help to counter or alleviate the team's weakness to Fire and opposing weather, but brings more Electric and Grass weaknesses along with it.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Bulky Drizzle Toed* to boost your Special Sweeper's STAB and cover Scizor's 4x (Hidden Power) Fire weakness. This will ideally give your team a stronger offensive presence and more longevity, the latter of which I feel like the team lacks due to a lack of Defensive/HP investment or Recover on Starmie. If you're going up against a Drought team, Starmie may be unable to handle the heat (e.g. Drought is active and the opponent is using a Chandelure or Infernape, and he/she has an Overheat waiting in the wings). The introduction of Politoed will compound your Grass and Electric type weaknesses, however.
> 
> You might not like it (a lot of people have their reasons), but *Stealth Rock Garchomp* would be a solid choice too. It would provide another Fire resist in case Starmie gets low on health or can't handle all of the the heat. It has just enough Speed to outspeed  Ninetales (assuming Max Speed + Positive Nature), and surprisingly good bulk. It also provides a handy Electric immunity, which complements Starmie's resistances well. I would go with this if I were in your position, most likely.
> 
> ...



Going with Garchomp for sure. Thank you so much!

I only run Rapid Spin because I want to abuse U-Turn, but if you think it's irrelevant I could always just replace it with Recover.

Can I replace Fire Blast with Flamethrower? I hate having a chance to miss. Nevermind I just realized Garchomp has crap for SpA, it has to be Fire Blast.


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Going with Garchomp for sure. Thank you so much!
> 
> I only run Rapid Spin because I want to abuse U-Turn, but if you think it's irrelevant I could always just replace it with Recover.
> 
> Can I replace Fire Blast with Flamethrower? I hate having a chance to miss. Nevermind I just realized Garchomp has crap for SpA, it has to be Fire Blast.



actually, you can go with Fire Fang if you wish, though I find Fire Blast to be marginally more effective. 

 

and actually, I should've recommended a *Naive* Nature instead of a *Jolly* Nature if you're going with Fire Blast (+Spe/-SpD) sorry!


----------



## Nois (Oct 23, 2013)

It's hard to decide on a HG team


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

Thoughts on these? Is glare worth having at the cost of coverage? Should I consider Hydro Pump in place of Surf?

*Zygarde*
Item: Leftovers
Ability: Aura Break
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SpD
Nature: Adamant
Moves:
- Earthquake 
- Extreme Speed
- Stone Edge
- Coil

*Greninja*
Item: Life Orb
Ability: Protean
EVs: 4 Atk / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
Nature: Hasty
Moves:
- Surf 
- Ice Beam
- Dark Pulse
- U-turn


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *Zygarde*
> Item: Leftovers
> Ability: Aura Break
> EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SpD
> ...



A pretty scary set up. I'd suggest Dragon Dance over Coil, though. Zygarde is pretty slow and even with that kind of defence and HP, he's going to go down eventually. Better to focus on allowing him to hit before his opponent than to increase his defence further. I'd also suggest swapping out Stone Edge for a Dragon-type move, maybe Dragon Tail? I know it has negative priority, but it really messes with Pok?mon that are trying to use set up and can really hurt if you're using stuff like Stealth Rock or Spikes.



> *Greninja*
> Item: Life Orb
> Ability: Protean
> EVs: 4 Atk / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
> ...



My Protean Greninja has a Timid nature, which I prefer over Hasty since it means Attack is reduced by 10% rather than Defence (and Greninja needs all the defence it can get). I also have it know Extrasensory, Ice Beam, Dark Pulse and Grass Knot. Perfect neutral coverage with ten types I can get super effective damage on (Fighting, Poison, Flying, Ground, Grass, Dragon, Ghost, Psychic, Rock and Water).


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Thoughts on these? Is glare worth having at the cost of coverage? Should I consider Hydro Pump in place of Surf?
> 
> *Zygarde*
> Item: Leftovers
> ...



You get absolutely walled to hell and back by Skarmory, and Bronzong can set screens on you. Unfortunately, there's nothing that can be done about this because it doesn't get Fire Blast, other than switching out to something that can force them out. Notable things that kill or force out this set: MS Dnite, Jellicent w/ Will-o-Wisp, Hippowdon (especially with Ice Fang), and Hydreigon, Lati@s; the last 3 coming in on EQ, or just outright revenge killing it through a +1 Extremespeed. Don't worry about Glare; cutting anything for it hurts the set too much. Use something else on your team to spread paralysis.



> *Greninja*
> Item: Life Orb
> Ability: Protean
> EVs: 4 Atk / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
> ...



A change to Naive would probably be for the best, as it resists all priority bar Mach Punch, Vacuum Wave and ES naturally, and that many will have to resort to revenge killing if they can't outspeed or out muscle it. This is, of course, before Protean activates, but all but one priority move is physical anyway, so it's worth a thought. Possible flex moves in place of Dark Pulse are Grass Knot, or optimally HP X, where X is the type strong against threats your team needs covered, but getting the right HP is hard.

Using Surf makes you miss out on KO'ing Gengar variants from 100% Hp 100% of the time as well as Alakazam (not a problem if you're running Dark Pulse, and if the latter is running Sash). Surf also misses out on KOs on physically defensive Skarmory and specially defensive Hippowdon after SR. I think you want to be hitting as hard as possible, but the chance to miss and the loss of power are two big reasons why one would choose Surf.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

greninja can be busted with protean shadow sneak 

my friends was 1v1 megakhan vs greninja
guy rage quit when khan when for the double fakeout while greninja was ghost


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there an actual point to sacrificing coverage on Greninja to include U-Turn? Because frankly he hits for practically nothing and the only advantage seems to be dodging arena trap/mean look/etc.

Unless I'm missing something, which I very well might be.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 31, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Is there an actual point to sacrificing coverage on Greninja to include U-Turn? Because frankly he hits for practically nothing and the only advantage seems to be dodging arena trap/mean look/etc.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, which I very well might be.



U-turn is a great pivot move, and usually, a very safe choice when you're trying to scout an opponents team. Have Greninja out on a Pok?mon it can force out? U-turn away and see your counter, and meet it with your own. Have a counter to something already out? U-turn away, and hopefully bring it in range for a ko with chip damage. But when U-turn is really good? Is when you lack certain coverage moves against Pok?mon Greninja will no doubt face, and many happen to be weak to Bug. A lot of them are marginally slower, but slower nonetheless and a speedy U-turn will hit them hard; with only 4 evs in attack, U-turn hits hard against these notable threats:

4 Atk Life Orb (custom) U-turn vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Latios: 229-273 (76.07 - 90.69%) -- 18.75% chance to OHKO after Stealth Rock 
4 Atk Life Orb (custom) U-turn vs. 4 HP / 0 Def Latias: 205-244 (67.88 - 80.79%) -- guaranteed 2HKO
4 Atk Life Orb (custom) U-turn vs. 252 HP / 0 Def Latias: 205-244 (56.31 - 67.03%) -- guaranteed 2HKO
4 Atk Life Orb (custom) U-turn vs. 4 HP / 0 Def Tyranitar (Scarfed): 174-211 (50.87 - 61.69%) -- guaranteed 2HKO
4 Atk Life Orb (custom) U-turn vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Starmie: 218-257 (83.52 - 98.46%) -- 68.75% chance to OHKO after Stealth Rock

These are factoring STAB and a Naive nature.

*Edit:* I didn't even know it could outspeed Dugtrio. That actually screws up sashed variants hard; you break the sash and you switch out to something that Levitates or flies or even simply takes the EQ and KO it. Scarfed still ruins your day, though.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I need help.

I'm going through the battle maison and having trouble with the super single challenge.

*Scizor *@ Choice Band
Ability: Technician
Nature: Adamant
EVs: 200 HP / 56 Atk / 252 SpD
~ U-turn 
~ Bullet Punch 
~ Aerial Ace
~ Pursuit

*Greninja *@ Life Orb
Ability: Protean
EVs: 4 Atk / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
Nature: Hasty
~ Surf
~ Ice Beam
~ Dark Pulse
~ U-turn

Some notes: For Greninja, I don't actually have a Life Orb yet, so my experiences aren't conclusive. I've run Hydro Pump and Surf, and so far they both suck. Surf almost never OHKOs, and Greninja DIES if he doesn't OHKO. Hydro Pump misses 20% of the time and only deals 20 extra damage, and frankly I've had it miss far too much. I've tried swapping Dark Pulse for Grass Knot but it's not reliable enough to forgo Thunderbolt in my team somewhere (i.e. Gyarados wrecks my team). Overall Greninja is a disappointment. Starmie does everything better except scouting and she can rapid spin.

Scizor has no superpower because pokebank isn't out yet, and it's a big hit to his usefulness. I've tried running Brick Break but it's just not enough. Aerial Ace at least deals with fighting types that hit him for neutral damage.

So now I need a final partner. Charizard with Y megastone was exciting but ultimately not good enough. I ran him with Solarbeam but he's simply not safe to switch in against water types anyway, and he's not fast enough while being relatively frail.

My first thought was Elektross but to the best of my knowledge I won't get him until pokebank comes out:

*Elektross *@ Choice Specs
Nature: Modest
EVs: 248 HP / 252 SpA / 8 Spe
~ Volt Switch 
~ Flamethrower 
~ Giga Drain 
~ Thunderbolt

This is frankly perfect for my little three man team, or at least in theory it seems that way. Thunderbolt and Flamethrower alone make it awesome, Volt Switch is icing on the cake.

Alas, I can't use him yet so I have to think of other options.

For starters, hidden power is not an option for coverage. Breeding for good IVs and nature is hard enough as it is, so it has to be something reliably capable of learning these moves.

So I considered Goodra.

*Goodra *@ Assault Vest
Ability: Gooey
EV's: 252 HP / 4 Atk / 252 SpA
Nature: Modest
~ Dragon Pulse
~ Flamethrower
~ Sludge Bomb
~ Thunderbolt

Sludge Bomb vs fairies. Flamethrower and Thunderbolt for coverage. Would run Ice Beam but Greninja already has it.

Thoughts? Am I on to something here? Also please feel free to suggest something entirely different. I am fairly new to competitive pokemon.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Well, I need help.
> 
> I'm going through the battle maison and having trouble with the super single challenge.
> 
> ...



If you're having trouble with Greninja killing things,  then hazards may be something to consider. Prior to getting Life Orb, you could also consider dropping U-turn for another coverage move. Another thing is that Scizor isn't really doing much; it's really bulky, and I think you're using it to sponge some hits but I don't think it would hit very hard for you in return. Either invest more in attack, or I might suggest a swap to another Steel-type, say Skarmory? 

Skarmory + Goodra provide excellent defensive coverage (only neutral to Ice, Rock, Fighting Dark and Ghost), 3 of which are special and, which assault vest can easily take (though strong stab Ice moves are shaky) and Skarmory can take physical hits like a champ. Also, Greninja can take Ice, Dark and Ghost, in a pinch. Skarmory would probably act as your lead, spread hazards, phaze a bit and wear down the opponents for Greninja to come in later to more comfortably sweep. 

One last thing for thought is possibly getting a Sap Sipper Goodra. While weird on a special set, Sap Sipper allows you to go at the Grass/Bug types that will try to Paralyze, Poison, or put you to Sleep with a powder type move, or drain you with Leech Seed and completely thrash them. Skarmory will be able to take the physical hits for Goodra, anyway. If you do so, I would suggest adding a physical move of some sort, but I'm not really sure what to tell you to cut, because I'm sure those moves are there to allow you to hit things you've come across that have given you trouble in the Maison.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> If you're having trouble with Greninja killing things,  then hazards may be something to consider. Prior to getting Life Orb, you could also consider dropping U-turn for another coverage move. Another thing is that Scizor isn't really doing much; it's really bulky, and I think you're using it to sponge some hits but I don't think it would hit very hard for you in return. Either invest more in attack, or I might suggest a swap to another Steel-type, say Skarmory?
> 
> Skarmory + Goodra provide excellent defensive coverage (only neutral to Ice, Rock, Fighting Dark and Ghost), 3 of which are special, which assault vest can easily take (though strong stab Ice moves are shaky) and Skarmory can take physical hits like a champ. Skarmory would probably act as your lead, spread hazards, phaze a bit and wear down the opponents for Greninja to come in later to more comfortably sweep.
> 
> One last thing for thought is possibly getting a Sap Sipper Goodra. While weird on a special set, Sap Sipper allows you to go at the Grass/Bug types that will try to Paralyze, Poison, or put you to Sleep with a powder type move, or drain you with Leech Seed and completely thrash them. Skarmory will be able to take the physical hits for Goodra, anyway. If you do so, I would suggest adding a physical move of some sort, but I'm not really sure what to tell you to cut, because I'm sure those moves are there to allow you to hit things you've come across that have given you trouble in the Maison.



Helpful as always <3

I'll start breeding Skarmories :3


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Helpful as always <3
> 
> I'll start breeding Skarmories :3



No problem! Another thing you could do that I forgot to include would be to take the CB off Scizor and go with Leftovers or something; taking off U-turn and maybe Pursuit for Swords Dance and Roost, respectively. This gives you more punch as well as longevity and your ev spread can stay the same.


----------



## Island (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm working on a team for the Battle Maison:

Starmie @ Life Orb
Natural Cure
252 SpA / 252 Spe / 4 HP
Timid Nature
~Hydro Pump
~Thunderbolt
~Ice Beam
~Psyshock

Blaziken @ Leftovers
Speed Boost
252 SpA / 252 Spe / 4 HP
Timid Nature
~ High Jump Kick
~ Flare Blitz
~ Protect
~ Swords Dance

Scizor @ Scizorite
Technician
252 Atk / 252 Spe / 4 HP
Adamant Nature
~ U-Turn
~ Bullet Punch
~ Pursuit
~ Superpower/Aerial Ace/Roost

It's a fairly simple setup, I think. I'm not sure the exact combination of the items since I started with Flying Gem + Acrobatics in mind for Scizor but then found out that Flying Gem isn't available in X and Y. Roost would be used in conjunction with Scizorite since Mega Scizor _does_ have a bit of meat on him.

IIRC, the AI doesn't spam spikes and other hazards like a player would, so I gave Starmie Psyshock instead of Rapid Spin. I plan on it being my lead anyway, so.

I also have tentative plans to exploit Double Team and other traditionally banned combinations, but I'm not sure how they would work in practice. I'm thinking of Double Team + Baton Pass Umbreon onto Mind Reader + Sheer Cold Articuno, but I'm unsure if this would go off as well in practice as it sounds in theory. The set would go something like:

Umbreon @ Leftovers
Inner Focus
Calm Nature
252 HP / 252 SpD / 4 Def
~ Mean Look
~ Baton Base
~ Double Team
~ Wish/Protect

Articuno @ Focus Sash
Pressure
Calm Nature
252 HP / 252 SpD / 4 Def
~ Mind Reader
~ Sheer Cold
~ Substitute
~ Roost

Then a random sweeper if all else fails. To double up with Double Team + Baton Pass, I'm thinking Sand Veil Garchomp @ Life Orb for maximum evasiveness. Again, I don't even know how well a gimmick like this would work, just that it attempts to capitalize on the lack of restrictions that we usually find in metagame.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2013)

My current team on Pokemon Y (setup for Doubles)

Charizard (name: Lizardon) 
Blaze
Charizardite Y (Drought)
Timid Nature
Perfect IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, Speed
4 Def/ 252 Sp. Atk/252 Speed
~Air Slash
~Hidden Power (Dragon)
~Solar Beam
~Heat Wave

Pros:
-  Base 159 Special Attack is just beastly. 1HKOs Tyranitar with Sun Boosted Solar Beam while eliminating sand storm. Special Defence Tyranitar loses over 90% health to Solar Beam the first  turn.
- Sun Boosted Heat Wave OHKOs Mega-Gengar on the turn it comes out due to Charizard's Speed and high Special Attack.
- Sun Boosted Heat Waves are able to kill one hit kill most pokemon that take Neutral damage from fire unless they posses bulky Special Defence.
- Aegislash is not a Threat.
- Diggersby is not a Threat.
- Solar Beam Set-up on Turn 1 allows it to sweep most Teams that aren't prepared Mega-Charizard Y

Cons: 
- Takes Half Max Health from Stealth Rocks. 
- Dies to most rock moves.
- Gets 1HKOed by Talonflame Bravebird.

Tyrantrum
Adamant Nature
Quick Claw
Max IVs: HP, Atk, Def, Sp. Def.
EVs: 4 HP, 252 Atk, 252 Def
~Stealth Rock
~Dragon Tail
~Earthquake
~Head Smash

Pros: 
- Excelent Lead in with Mega Charizard Y. Whatever Lizardon can't kill with Heath Wave, Tyrantrum can probably kill with with an Earthquake , which wont effect Charizard Y at all.
- Quick Claw allows it to occasionally go first, which allow Tyrantrum to take out Charizard's Threats before they can attack.

Cons: Lackluster special Defence can leave it in a bind.

Florges
Calm Nature
Leftovers
Flower Veil
Max IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, Spd
Evs. 200 HP/ 52 Sp. Atk/ 252 Sp. Def.
~Wish
~Hidden Power (Dark)
~Dazzling Gleam
~Aromatherapy

Newest Addition to the team:   Wish provides more safe switching opportunities while stalling out opposing Pokemon while Aromatherapy covers status problems. A solid Special Defense Wall.

Greninja
Timid Nature
Life Orb
Protean
Max IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, Spd
Evs. 4HP/ 252 Sp. Atk, 252 Spd.
~Dark Pulse
~Extrasensory
~Ice Beam
~Scald

Pro:
Excellent Sweeper Late Game, able to one shot a lot of pokemon.

Con:
Very Fragile

Crobat
Jolly Nature
Poison Sludge
Inner Focus (Looking for Infiltrator)
Max IVs. HP, Atk, Def, Sp. Def, Speed.
Evs. 252 Atk, 252 Speed, 4 Hp
~Poison Fang
~Haze
~Brave Bird
~Defog

Pro:
- Fastest Defog in the game, Defog Removes all Barriers like Reflect and Light Screen, as well as all Hazards the opponent sets up on my side of the field.
- Haze Eliminates Baton Pass and eliminates all state changes. I don't run Stat Changes on my Pokemon so they're unaffected.
- One of the Fastest Pokemon, Period.
- Higher all around Base Stats than Talon Flame. It's Faster, it has higher attack. It can potentially be a bigger threat than Talonflame in most circumstance. People don't switch out when they should because they Crobat only learns Brave Bird through an Egg Move.
-It 1HKOs Mega Gengar
-It Outspeeds Mega Blazakin after 1 Speedboost and 1HKOs it.

Con:
While it can 1 shot Talonflame with a Brave Bird, Talonflame can do the same thing to it, and if it has Gale Wings, Talon Flame will always win that exchange. 

Essentially your trading Priority Flying Moves for the ability to run Defog and be a legit threat that most people will underestimate.

Lucario
Hasty nature
Choice Scarf
Max IV: Spd
Ev Spread: 252 Sp. Atk, 252 Spd, 4 HP
~Dark Pulse
~Aura Sphere
~Flash Cannon
~Extreme Speed

Lucario is a good Pokemon overall, and in the right circumstances it can win battles, but currently it's the weakest link in my team. I'm considering replacing with a Physical Defensive Wall.

I'm considering going with Cloyster

~Toxic Spikes
~Spikes 
~Shell Smash
~Ice Shard (for Priority)

I also need to consider Belly Drum Azumarill/Aqua Jet because that thing can just sweep my whole team. 

Another option is Aggron since it just counters Talon Flame.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 28, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> My current team on Pokemon Y (setup for Doubles)
> 
> Charizard (name: Lizardon)
> Blaze
> ...



You might want to consider breeding Dragon Pulse on it. It outclasses HP Dragon in everyway on CharY.

Gengar still outspeeds you, unless it is not running Timid with 252 evs in speed. CharY retains a base speed of 100 when MEvoing, and Gengar sits at base 110.



> Florges
> Calm Nature
> Leftovers
> Flower Veil
> ...



I would suggest removing HP Dark. It provides far too little power, especially when you're not investing in much SpA. If you require it for coverage, ok, but I believe there are better options.



> Crobat
> Jolly Nature
> Poison Sludge
> Inner Focus (Looking for Infiltrator)
> ...


You might want to change Poison Fang to Super Fang. You get walled to hell and back by Steels with your current set, and that addition can prove a nasty surprise. This also allows you to run less Atk evs and put it into something like HP (seeing as you need it to switch in a few times if you're going to defog and haze), and will usually do more than Poison Fang (if you're set on a posion move, use Cross Poison instead). In that same vein, Roost will also serve you well, as it allow you more of an option to come in many times in a match, even through SR. It becomes a hard choice of what to cut, but I would actually suggest cutting Haze, and giving Tyrantrum Roar.



> I'm considering going with Cloyster
> 
> ~Toxic Spikes
> ~Spikes
> ...



If you're going for defense, you don't want Shell Smash. You just don't. Also, while Cloyster has great defense, its typing isn't good for walling anything. Also, note that Spikes and TSpikes are dead weight on your team until the opposing hazards user is gone and your Defoger is no longer necessary (as it clears from both sides). Stealth Rock isn't as bad as it only takes one turn for it to be as effective as can be.

Take what I say with a grain of salt; I know my way around single battles between 2 Pok?mon, but I'm not nearly as well versed in doubles.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You might want to consider breeding Dragon Pulse on it. It outclasses HP Dragon in everyway on CharY.
> 
> Gengar still outspeeds you, unless it is not running Timid with 252 evs in speed. CharY retains a base speed of 100 when MEvoing, and Gengar sits at base 110.



My Mega Y is able to survive a Thunder with about 25 hp though, which is the main thing I have to watch for from Mega Gengar if it's running Timid. If Gengar is Modest than Charizard Outspeeds and kills, but Thunder from Modest Gengar wins.

Yeah, Dragon Pulse needs to be done. I've had my Charizard long enough to level it up to 100 now since it was one of my first Breeding projects, I started before we really even knew what Egg moves where  going to be available.



> I would suggest removing HP Dark. It provides far too little power, especially when you're not investing in much SpA. If you require it for coverage, ok, but I believe there are better options.



Yeah I think I need to be running Calm Mind, or possibly Solar Beam since I'll have a lot of opportunities to Sun Boost it. I tried out Petal Dance, but its not good in Doubles because it attacks Random Targets. Petal Dance randomly targeting Talon Flame is just bad.



> You might want to change Poison Fang to Super Fang. You get walled to hell and back by Steels with your current set, and that addition can prove a nasty surprise. This also allows you to run less Atk evs and put it into something like HP (seeing as you need it to switch in a few times if you're going to defog and haze), and will usually do more than Poison Fang (if you're set on a posion move, use Cross Poison instead). In that same vein, Roost will also serve you well, as it allow you more of an option to come in many times in a match, even through SR. It becomes a hard choice of what to cut, but I would actually suggest cutting Haze, and giving Tyrantrum Roar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Island (Dec 7, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah I decided to breed an Aggron last night. Aggron's big weakness is his lackluster Sp. Def and his X4 Weakness to Fighting. I'm thinking about Giving Aggron Assault Vest for the 50% Sp. Def boost, which will allow it to take hits Aggron couldn't ordinarily take.
> 
> Possibly run
> ~ Power-Up Punch
> ...


You're probably better off running Mega Aggron. Its 230 Defense combined with it becoming pure Steel-type eliminates most of its traditional weaknesses. Your quadruple Fighting and Ground weaknesses are now single weaknesses, and then with Filter, super-effective attacks only do 1.5x damage.

Your only issue would be Fire, but that will also only be doing 1.5x damage because of Filter.

I also prefer Iron Head over Iron Tail. 75% hit rate is too low for my tastes.

Since you now suffer damage from recoil, Head Smash is inadvisable. Because you'll almost always be going second, you might as well switch it out for Dragon Tail. Combine Dragon Tail with somebody else using Spikes, and you have a fun combination.

Mega Aggron is Aggron except better in every respect. There's almost no point in using regular Aggron. Your Special Defense is only a little _less_ abysmal, so you'd need to make sure Aggron's partner can sweep any special attackers before they can do damage.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am now. I've also added some new team members since then.

I've replaced Crobat with Talonflame for the time being.

New VGC Team:

Charizard (name: Lizardon) 
Blaze
Charizardite Y (Drought)
Timid Nature
Perfect IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, Speed
4 Def/ 252 Sp. Atk/252 Speed
~Air Slash
~Hidden Power (Dragon)
~Solar Beam
~Heat Wave

Aggron
Aggronite
Filter
Adamant Nature
Perfect IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def,
252 Atk/ 252 S.Def/4 HP
~Earthquake
~Heavy Slam
~Rock Slide
~Power-Up Punch

You might be asking, why run 2 Mega Evolutions on your team?

The answer is because in VGC you only pick 4 Pokemon out of a party of 6 to fight in the round. So it's actually viable to have 2 Megas on the team.

So upon seeing the other team, the first question I ask myself is if Aggron or Charizard would be better depending on what my opponent would probably like to do. Lately I've been running Aggron a lot.

Florges
Calm Nature
Leftovers
Flower Veil
Max IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, Spd
Evs. 200 HP/ 52 Sp. Atk/ 252 Sp. Def.
~Wish
~Hidden Power (Dark)
~Dazzling Gleam
~Aromatherapy

I've had  some time to play with Florges, and it is a Beefy Special Defense Tank.

It can survive a sludge bomb from Mega Gengar  with about 30% health.

This pokemon completely walls Protean - Life Orbed - Special Attacking Greninja. It takes about 20 damage from Ice Beams, and about 30 damage Hydro Pumps, and heals 16 each turn from leftovers. Us Wish once every 5th turn or so, and you've got all the time in the world to set-up and use Aromatherapy to heal status conditions on Party Members, or use clam mind to build up more special attack and defense. Almost all the Greninja's out there are  timid, they just are not able to overcome Florges at all. 

The only thing this pokemon really lacks is firepower, but supports the team extremely well.

Plus when people see it, they assume it's a grass type at first glance when it's actually a pure fairy. So a lot of times when it comes out it ends up soaking attacks that are super effective against Grass, which it can do quite well.

Greninja
Timid Nature
Life Orb
Protean
Max IVs: HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, Spd
Evs. 4HP/ 252 Sp. Atk, 252 Spd.
~Dark Pulse
~Extrasensory
~Ice Beam
~Scald

I actually find myself using Greninja less these days, but that's mainly been because I've had better options with some of my new team. Still a good reliable sweeper late game. 

Talonflame
Adamant Nature
Sharp Beak
Gale Wings
IVs HP, Atk, Def, Sp. Def, Speed
EVs. 252 atk/120 Speed/84 hp/36 Def
~U-Turn
~Will-O-Wisp
~Tailwind
~Brave Bird

This is a Support Tallonflame.

It has just enough Speed EVs to outrun every pokemon with base 110 Speed +Speed Natures and  max Speed EVs invested.

Turn 1 it usually comes and uses Tailwind immediately, which it does with Priority thanks to Gale  Wings. Tailwind provides +1 Speed boost to all of my Party Pokemon for 4 turns, which is great because VGC format tends to matches  with fewer turns. Tailwind is also not effected by Defog, and unlike sticky-web, it buffs all your Pokemon instead of only lowers the speed of Pokemon on the ground that your opponent switches in, which makes every pokemon on my team more deadly. People rarely put Speed into a Tyranitar for instance, and Mega Aggron outspeeds Tyranitar after a Tailwind.

Unlike Single Battles, Talonflame can be the target of multiple attacks in a round, so it's hard to make sure Talonflame lives even after the first turn, but if talonflame makes it, you have an opportunity to willowwisp opponents, U-turn out, our even take down a juicy target with Brave Bird if  he manages to stick around.

In my case it actually works to my advantage  if Talonflame gets taken out though because I often have the ability to immediately switch in to my other new team member.

I really need a better Item for Talonflame. I'm thinking about using the Eject Button, so that it gets switched out if something hits on the first round. If it survives the attack I get a free switch-in after Tailwind comes up keep my Talonflame alive for later.

Diggersby
Adamant Nature
Silk Scarf
Huge Power
IVs HP, Atk, Def, Sp. Def, Speed
Evs. 252 atk/252 speed/ 4hp
~Return
~Quick Attack
~Earthquake
~Swords Dance

With 252 Speed EVs and +1 Speed from Tailwind, Diggersby Speed exactly Equals + Speed Nature Tallon Flame with Max Speed Investment. Since Most Talonflames are running Adamant and Max Attack, that means Diggersby outspeeds most Talonflames when Tailwind is in effect, which means in most circumstances it'll beat Talonflame with quick attack. Even if the opposing Talonflame is Jolly with Max Speed, you still have a 50/50 Chance of attacking first.

The only Pokemon that outspeed Diggersby after Tailwind are max speed invested: Crobat, Aerodactyl, Jolteon, Mega Gengar, and Mega Alakazam, and only if they have +Speed Natures.

Diggersby checks Mega-Gengar pretty well, it resists poison, and since Mega-Gengar loses Levitate, it easily dies to an Earthquake.

With Silk Scarf, Return's power is 102 x 1.5 x 1.2  = 183.6 Power.  It kills damn near everything. I hit a Tanglegrowth with Return and did over 50% in one hit, and that was without Swords Dance. It died immediately after to a Giga-Drain, but for that brief moment it was glorious.

Quick Attack 40 x 1.5 x 1.2 = 72 Power Get a Swords Dance off, and Diggersby can just Quick Attack your entire team to death.

And then of course you have STAB Earthquake, and that's just nasty.

As far as Items go, I could optionally go for Life Orb and replace Swords  Dance with Rock Slide for better coverage, but that means finding a new item for Greninja. Maybe Expert Belt for Greninja, and Life Orb for Diggersby?


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2013)

Since I completed the main game in X, I've decided to dive into multiplayer battling. Any tips or pointers would be appreciated.  Moves I should get, anyone I should drop and switch with something else.  I know next to nothing about the Pokemon metagame, so anything helps.  Are there any resources for starting out?  Anyways,  here's the team I'm running (I have all the legendaries, I just choose not to use them because it's more exciting this way):

*Gardevoir "Trace", Level 78*
HP 209
Atk 150
Def 120
Sp. Atk 247
Sp. Def 196
Speed 151
Nature: Quiet
Ability: Trace
Item: Gardevoirite

Hypnosis
Moonblast
Psychic
Calm Mind

My girl.  I like to open up with her and use Hypnosis to buy some time to Calm Mind up, then tear into the opponent with Psychic or Moonblast, whichever fits best.
*
Chesnaught "Slam", Level 76*
HP 241
Atk 209
Def 185
Sp. Atk 138
Sp. Def 140
Speed 153
Nature: Gentle
Ability: Overgrow
Item: Miracle Seed

Hammer Arm
Bulk Up
Needle Arm
Spiky Shield

*Shiny Gallade "Sync", Level 75*
HP 202
Atk 206
Def 120
Sp. Atk 144
Sp. Def 196
Speed 155
Nature: Modest
Ability: Steadfast
Item: Black Belt

Swords Dance
Psycho Cut
Close Combat (PP Maxed)
Low Sweep

I also have a Venusaur on about the same level as the rest of these guys, but I'm not so sure if I should run him, or if I should change up his moveset if I do.

*Venusaur "Big Green", Level 76*
HP 233
Atk 182
Def 157
Sp. Atk 185
Sp. Def 163
Speed: 179
Nature: Bashful
Ability: Overgrow
Item: Venusaurite

Solar Beam
Frenzy Plant
Synthesis
Growth

Solar Beam and Frenzy Plant are both powerful, but they have similar downsides; I should really only have one of them.  Maybe I should find the Sunny Day TM and replace Frenzy Plant with it; it synergizes with both Solar Beam and Synthesize.

That's all the Pokemon I have past level 70 (besides legendaries).  I have some other leveled Pokemon which I could train up to par if you guys think it would be a good idea.  I'll just list them and their movesets.

Raichu "Flash", Level 59
Nuzzle
Agility
Thunderbolt
Thunder

Blaziken, Level 58
Blaze Kick
Double Kick
Bulk Up
Ember

Greninja "Froabble", Level 51
Night Slash
Water Shuriken
Smokescreen
Substitute

So, any pointers, team lineup or moveset change suggestions, strategy suggestions for my existing lineup, etc?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2013)

The biggest threat your team needs to worry about right now is Talonflame.

If you didn't evolve one, Talonflame is 3rd stage evolution of Fletchling. It turns into a Fire Flying type.

The thing that makes it a threat to your team is it's hidden ability, Gale Wings. Gale Wings gives "Priority" to each of Talonflame's Flying type moves if it has Gale Wings ability. Brave  Bird has base 120 Power, and 100% accuracy at the cost of recoil damage against Talonflame. Brave bird basically gives Gale Wings the same priority as a quick attack as well, and so with Talonflame's High speed, it's going to hit your team really hard before they have a chance to attack.

In a singles match it could potentially sweep your whole team, at least until it ran out of health.


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep I'm familiar with Talonflame, Malva (the E4 Fire user) has one.  Brave Bird hurts.   Didn't realize it was the final form of Fletchling though.

What do you suggest to cover that?  Raichu already is effective against Flying; is there any TM I can give him which would trump Gale Wings somehow?


----------



## Weather (Dec 9, 2013)

Wan said:


> Yep I'm familiar with Talonflame, Malva (the E4 Fire user) has one.  Brave Bird hurts.   Didn't realize it was the final form of Fletchling though.
> 
> What do you suggest to cover that?  Raichu already is effective against Flying; is there any TM I can give him which would trump Gale Wings somehow?



Sadly no, and most Talonflames are faster than Raichu.

Even more, Talonflame usually runs Flare Blitz, esentially a Fire-type Brave Bird (even with the same power and effect).

Raichu lacks the defenses to take a hit from that.

Using a rock type is the best solution there.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 9, 2013)

Pokebank OU (Showdown beta)

Really just abusing the tiers. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



(Kangaskhan-Mega) @ Kangaskhanite
Ability: Parental Bond
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Jolly Nature
- Power-Up Punch
- Earthquake
- Return
- Sucker Punch

(Aegislash) @ Weakness Policy
Ability: Stance Change
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature
- Swords Dance
- King's Shield
- Shadow Sneak
- Sacred Sword

(Talonflame) @ Razor Claw
Ability: Gale Wings
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
Adamant Nature
- Bulk Up
- Acrobatics
- Flare Blitz
- Roost

(Tyranitar) @ Leftovers
Ability: Sand Stream
- Stealth Rock
- Fire Blast
- Crunch
- Stone Edge

(Klefki) @ Leftovers
Ability: Prankster
EVs: 248 HP / 8 Atk / 252 Def
Impish Nature
- Substitute
- Swagger
- Foul Play
- Thunder Wave

(Kingdra) @ Scope Lens
Ability: Sniper
EVs: 4 HP / 252 SAtk / 252 Spd
Modest Nature
- Focus Energy
- Draco Meteor
- Surf
- Hidden Power [Fire]


----------



## Weather (Dec 9, 2013)

> (Kangaskhan-Mega) @ Kangaskhanite
> Ability: Parental Bond
> EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
> Jolly Nature
> ...



Standard Mega-Khan set, still a threat.



> (Aegislash) @ Weakness Policy
> Ability: Stance Change
> EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
> Adamant Nature
> ...



Honestly? this set is a terrible idea, Aegislash can't take a hit outside Shield Forme (when most people actually hit him), not to mention most people these days know how to play around king's shield. (lol earthquake spam)



> (Talonflame) @ *Razor Claw*
> Ability: Gale Wings
> EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
> Adamant Nature
> ...



...

Do I need to point it out?



> (Tyranitar) @ Leftovers
> Ability: Sand Stream
> - Stealth Rock
> - Fire Blast
> ...



You missed EV's on this one, I'll assume is bulky support which in case is fine.



> (Klefki) @ Leftovers
> Ability: Prankster
> EVs: 248 HP / 8 Atk / 252 Def
> Impish Nature
> ...



I hate this set myself, too luck based and no fun at all, you can use it fine but still...



> (Kingdra) @ Scope Lens
> Ability: Sniper
> EVs: 4 HP / 252 SAtk / 252 Spd
> Modest Nature
> ...



Critical's were nerfed this Gen so running a lucky crit set is not worth it, not to mention Kingdra is outclassed by other dragons as an attacker outside rain.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 9, 2013)

Weather said:


> Standard Mega-Khan set, still a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that was something I used for Aegislash for a game or two, it was originally leftovers.

I think I'll put a Cheri Berry on Talonflame just to stop paras and double the attack on acrobatics, kind of derp there.

Yes.

Klefki is abusing the tier and plain annoying yes, but is effective 

After a focus energy w/ Kingadra he has 100% crit rate. Draco meteor spa drops are pretty much negated from crits.

Thanks.


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2013)

My team keeps getting their asses handed to them. :\


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

I feel like making a post for my Y nuzlocke [no xp share]
but i'd be out of my league


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

> *Ability:* Chlorophyll
> *Item:* Leftovers
> *Attacks:* Sleep Powder
> Outrage
> ...






> *Ability:* Drought
> *Item:* Leftovers
> *Attacks:* Solar Beam
> Flamethrower
> ...






> *Ability: *Magic Guard
> *Item:* Life orb
> *Attacks:* Psychic
> Shadow Ball
> ...






> *Ability:* Sand Stream
> *Item:* Leftovers
> *Attacks:* Rock Slide
> Fire Punch
> ...






> *Ability:* Natural Cure
> *Item:* Life orb
> *Attacks:* Ice Beam
> Moonblast
> ...






> *Ability:* Cursed Body
> *Item:* Life orb
> *Attacks:* Thunder
> Ice Beam
> ...


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll give it a shot even though I'm not all that experienced


familyparka said:


> Ability: Chlorophyll
> Item: Leftovers
> Attacks: Sleep Powder
> Outrage
> ...


Outrage in non-dragons is a general no-no, even more so after it's nerf. And if you're running a physical set, may I suggest power whip instead of petal blizzard and perhaps replacing outrage for EQ so you can hit those pesky fire types that a grass type in sunny day lures out?
You should give it a Life orb if you want it to hit hard or maybe Venusaurite if you want it to tank.



familyparka said:


> Ability: Drought
> Item: Leftovers
> Attacks: Solar Beam
> Flamethrower
> ...



I believe Venusaur would appreciate a heat rock more than Ninetales it's leftovers, I don't think  Ninetales is bulky enough to use leftovers properly but that's just me. Psychic type coverage isn't all that great, you could replace it with a status inducing move such as WoW or Hypnosis if you feel lucky but if you really want it then you should replace it with psyshock.



familyparka said:


> Ability: Magic Guard
> Item: Life orb
> Attacks: Psychic
> Shadow Ball
> ...


Signal Beam and shadow ball seem a little redundant, IMO you should replace Signal beam with focus blast if you still want to hit dark types so you can still hurt ghosts with shadow ball (presumably Aegislash on the switch).
You could also give it a sash and catch a few non suspecting priority users if you want.



familyparka said:


> Ability: Sand Stream
> Item: Leftovers
> Attacks: Rock Slide
> Fire Punch
> ...


Personally I'd use stone edge but I guess I can see why you would prefer rock slide, and I'd rather have Crunch and stealth rock over the elemental punches since I don't know what could you hit with it that you shouldn't pit Tyranitar against in the first place.



familyparka said:


> Ability: Natural Cure
> Item: Life orb
> Attacks: Ice Beam
> Moonblast
> ...



Don't use Altaria. Period. Altaria has really bad offensive stats and it's good-ish defensive stats are completely neglected by cripling rock and ice weakness. Other than that Air cutter is a horrible move, I think Altaria is better off with DD rather than as a special attacker but that's just me.



familyparka said:


> Ability: Cursed Body
> Item: Life orb
> Attacks: Thunder
> Ice Beam
> ...


Seems ok, just replace thunder with thunderbolt, the extra power isn't really worth the 70 acuracy anymore unless under the rain. To add insult to injury you're running sandstorm AND sunny day, the two moves that drop thunder's accuracy to 50 


I don't feel like your team has a lot of synergy together. Just out of curiousity, was this your game team? and, is spanish your native language (judging by move names)?


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2014)

I found a nice new thread


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

Made my first ever team.
Built around getting Mega Garchomp to sweep everything (actually succeeded at that yesterday, won 6-0 from a random passerby lol)


Garchomp @ Garchompite
Ability: Sand Veil (Sand Force when mega)
Nature: Jolly
192 HP/152 Atk/164 Speed
-Substitute
-Earthquake
-Dragon Claw
-Poison Jab

Trying to set up a bulky sub and then just going to town. EQ/Dragon Claw for STAB, Poison Jab for coverage (because fuck Azumarill/Togekiss)


Scolipede @ Black Sludge
Ability: Speed Boost
Nature: Jolly
224 Speed/full HP/rest in attack
-Megahorn
-Protect
-Swords Dance
-Baton Pass

MegaChomp loses speed, so I added this fella to pass him speed and attack and allowing him to wreck everything even more. Megahorn is there because 120 STAB yes please, and the protect is to get a free speed boost.

Klefki @ Focus Sash
Ability: Prankster
Nature: Bold
full hp/full defense/rest in special defense (or maybe an even mix of def/spdef, can't 100% recall)
-Spikes
-Toxic
-Swagger
-Foul Play

My very very very annoying lead. Guaranteed two layers of spikes cuz of focus sash and priority, toxic to be a prick, and swagger/foul play because they're such a nice combo and he can actually take pokeys out with it.

Trevenant @ Leftovers
Ability: Frisk
Nature: Impish
Full hp/Full defense/rest in speed
-Substitute
-Leech Seed
-Horn Leech
-Will o Wisp

I wanted him to have harvest + sitrus berry initially but I'm an idiot who didn't know how HA's worked yet lol. So I settled for Leftovers even tho I should probably have that on my TTar. Anyway this set is still pretty funny imo cuz you just heal for days behind a sub and stall physical attackers totally out and cripple them with willowisp.

Tyranitar @ Smooth Rock
Ability: Sand Stream
Nature: Careful
Full special defense/rest mix of hp and attack
-Earthquake
-Stone Edge
-Crunch
-Stealth Rock

chose TTar so I could set up a sandstorm my garchomp to wreck in (cuz sand force). Plus he's a nice special tank. Stealth rock there to set it up if possible, otherwise just very standard offensive moves. Probably shouldn't use smooth rock but I didn't know what else to use. Maybe a weakness policy?

Gengar @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Levitate
Nature: Modest
full special attack/full speed/rest in hp
-Shadow Ball
-Sludge Bomb
-Thunderbolt
-Focus Blast

Pretty standard probably, just a special sweeper with the choice scarf. Maybe should've been Timid, but I thought with the scarf he'd probably outspeed anything I switch him into anyway, so I wanted him to hit harder. Shadow Ball / Sludge Bomb for STAB, Thunderbolt & Focus Blast for coverage. Especially needed the Thunderbolt because else I had nothing to hurt Skarmory.



So, come at me and tell me how shit this team is haha


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2014)

I am no expert so won't really suggest replacements, I'll just point out a few weaknesses.

For one, Gliscor and Skarmory wall 5/6 of your team. Even at +6, Skarm can just come in on Garchomp and phase him out. You should find a way to add a fire attack and an ice attack somewhere, coverage is important and you need to eliminate his threats first before setting him up for a sweep.

Trevenant needs to run Harvest + Sitrus. It's so much better than lefties that I don't understand why you changed your mind.

You also have zero priority. If another Mega sets up on you like Lucario, Pinsir, or Charizard X, there's not much you can do other than hope you get lucky with swagger. Gengar should definitely be Timid, at least that way he can outspeed any base 100 at +1


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't change my mind I just didn't get how HA worked or how to get it
I'll likely try to get one with that later, just for now settling for this


Thanks for the tips, I'm new the whole strategy so don't know much yet about building a proper team and what you need etc


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 21, 2014)

Didi said:


> Made my first ever team.
> Built around getting Mega Garchomp to sweep everything (actually succeeded at that yesterday, won 6-0 from a random passerby lol)
> 
> 
> ...



First, why this exact EV spread? Is it yours or did you get it from somewhere? Just curious.

Second, drop Poison Jab. It's only about ~7% stronger than Earthquake after STAB (EQ= 150 and PJ= 160 on SE). Sure it has a chance to poison, but Garchomp wants to kill things, not poison them. I'd suggest either Fire Fang, Fire Blast, or Stone Edge. This way, you're not completely walled by Skarmory and, if you choose SE, you'll do much more dmg to Togekiss (if it's a problem for you). 




> Scolipede @ Black Sludge
> Ability: Speed Boost
> Nature: Jolly
> 224 Speed/full HP/rest in attack
> ...



I don't think you need all that speed with Scolipede. If you're set on making it fast, give it 180 Spe so that @ +1 (after a Speed Boost) you outspeed max speed Deoxys-S. If you choose not to go that high, you really have no need for Megahorn. Bug STAB doesn't hit that many relevant things; I'd suggest EQ instead, as it provides better coverage.

I'd like to suggest a personal set of mine, that I think works better with your TTar.

252 HP/  240 Def  /  16 Spe --Impish @ Black Sludge

EQ 
Spikes/SD
Protect
BP

16 Spe let's you outspeed max speed base 130s (Jolteon, Mega Gengar if you run into it, Aerodactyl) @ +1. You can take fighting types really well with this set (this can switch on basically everything Mega Luke runs, unless it has Blaze Kick) and rack up boosts.



> Klefki @ Focus Sash
> Ability: Prankster
> Nature: Bold
> full hp/full defense/rest in special defense (or maybe an even mix of def/spdef, can't 100% recall)
> ...



Don't run Swagger if you're not running the full set (Twave/Swagger/Sub/FP). The chance of you getting hit (50% is too high, and you don't want to lose your Klefki and give them a boost to boot). I'd swap out Toxic with TWave anyway, so that MegaChomp doesn't have to get a speedboost pass all the time and Swagger with Substitute or something.



> Trevenant @ Leftovers
> Ability: Frisk
> Nature: Impish
> Full hp/Full defense/rest in speed
> ...



Definitely get a Harvest Trev. Also, I'd suggest Harvest+Lum over sitrus, but this is just a preference thing; I've seen lots of both. Harvest+Lum has the benefit of recovering full HP in a single turn and can absorb status. Always opt to run 248 HP and not 252; it leaves you with an odd HP number (at level 50) and that lets you take less dmg from hazards. You might want to run some speed to outspeed some forms of Scizor.



> Tyranitar @ Smooth Rock
> Ability: Sand Stream
> Nature: Careful
> Full special defense/rest mix of hp and attack
> ...



Don't feel obligated to run TTar just to give Garchomp the attack boost, it's sometimes not needed. I'd take EQ off to be able to run a Fire move if you can't fit one anywhere else. It can hit lots of relevant things.



> Gengar @ Choice Scarf
> Ability: Levitate
> Nature: Modest
> full special attack/full speed/rest in hp
> ...



You may sometimes want Timid over Modest, but this is still fine. Other than that, it's fine.

Your team is good; just some moveset changes and EV spread optimization and you'll be good to go. ***Also, all suggestions I've made are based on an ingame team that doesn't have access to pokebank and with EV spreads with the lvl 50 cap in mind.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow thanks that's pretty helpful


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 25, 2014)

Didi said:


> Wow thanks that's pretty helpful



Happy to help.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't made these Pokemon yet, but I want some opinions on them. The Mega Mewtwo Y one not so much. I could see it doing pretty well. I'm more concerned about the Beedrill. It can't do much anyway, so I thought I'd try something different. I wanna know if the EV spread I have planned for it will allow it to use its strategy well.


*Quintessential Mixed Sweeper*
Insomnia
Mild (Sp.A+ / Def-)
@ Mewtwonite Y
12 Def / 140 Sp.A / 116 Sp.D / 240 Spe
----
HP: 353
Atk: 336
Def: 161
SpA: 504
SpD: 305
Spe: 376
----
~Bulk-Up
~Psychic / Psystrike
~Drain Punch
~Shadow Ball


*Spoiler*: _Reasons and strategy_ 



I opted for a Sp.Atk+ and Def- nature because since Def is his lowest stat, decreasing it by 10% would hurt his overall stat total the least, while increasing his highest base stat by 10% would boost his overall stats the most. Basically to reach 504 Sp.Atk and 376 Speed, I would waste more EVs using a Speed+ nature than a Sp.Atk+ nature, because Sp.Atk gets a bigger boost.

Anyway, with those EVs, Mewtwo reaches 504 SpA (Deoxys-A's max SpA), 305 SpD, and 376 Speed (which outspeeds Tornadus-T's speed tier). 12 EVs in Def is the max number you can put into it, because the negative nature makes it so that if you put 4 more in, the stat would stay at 161.. You'd have to put in 20 to rise it up another point.

The plan would be to bring Mewtwo in on a special attacker, mega evolve and Bulk Up right away. After a Bulk Up, Mewtwo's shitty Def will at least boost to 241, and his respectable Attack will boost to 504, perfectly matching his SpA and making him the mixed sweeper that Deoxys-A WISHES it could be (it can't have both 504 Atk and SpA, and can't really set it up either). Mewtwo still outspeeds most things, and doesn't really fear Darkrai's speed, thanks to Insomnia. Mewtwo then can recover off any damage it took setting up with a powerful Drain Punch, which can become stronger if you can Bulk Up more. Shadow Ball adds to Mewtwo's coverage. I don't have X or Y, but I think the combination of Fighting and Ghost is still unresisted by anything, at least when you include a Psychic attack. When you factor in his monstrous offensive stats, they'll still hurt.

Finally it's the question of Psychic or Psystrike. Psystrike is stronger, but there's a lot of bulky physical walls, and any of the high SpD Pokemon that could eat a Psychic, would die to Drain Punch anyway. It's all about preference.





*Don't Kill Me Before I Sweep*
Swarm
Adamant (Atk+ / SpA-)
@ Salac Berry
120 Atk / 136 Sp.D / 252 Spe
----
HP: 271
Atk: 270
Def: 116
SpA: 113
SpD: 230
Spe: 249
----
~Swords Dance
~X-Scissor
~Brick Break
~Endure


*Spoiler*: _Comments and questions_ 



I love Beedrill. I think his design is fucking badass. But his best stats are mediocre and his other stats are shit. I'm trying to make a set that can actually sweep if set up, but I wanna know if this set can set up.

The goal is to either get something asleep or in a situation where they're forced to switch, like I send in Beedrill on a Choiced Fighting move or something that won't really hurt him. I set up Swords Dance on the switch, or on the sleeping Pokemon, or on a special attack that I can take, and then Endure to trigger both Salac Berry and Swarm. Beedrill will have a 180 power X-Scissor coming off of 540 Attack power, and Brick Break for some other things. His speed reaches 373 after the Salac boost, so he can outspeed max base speed Pokemon like Arceus (barring priority or Scarfed Pokemon).

I don't expect it to do a whole whole lot, but it could put a big dent in some teams that aren't ready for it. Even Tyranitar would have to pretty much sack itself to kill it with Sandstream, since Brick Break would OHKO it, and a Swarm X-Scissor definitely would OHKO.

What I'm not sure is if Beedrill has enough Sp.Def to take a decent amount of special hits without dying, so he could set up a Swords Dance or even 2. Does he need more? Is it enough? Does he need less in favor for more Atk power?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2014)

Beedrill is going to be pick off by everything and anything with priority. Not to mention that Bug STAB isn't going to get you anywhere even boosted.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I haven't made these Pokemon yet, but I want some opinions on them. The Mega Mewtwo Y one not so much. I could see it doing pretty well. I'm more concerned about the Beedrill. It can't do much anyway, so I thought I'd try something different. I wanna know if the EV spread I have planned for it will allow it to use its strategy well.
> 
> 
> *Quintessential Mixed Sweeper*
> ...



It would probably be better to run Timid (because you really want to outspeed regular Mewtwo; there's no point if you're slower _and_ weaker than LO Mewtwo) and opt for 

Psytrike
Aura Sphere
Shadow Ball
Calm Mind/Recover/Coverage

because Psytrike allows you to go mixed without actually going mixed, and you don't lower your defense and you can boost up the stronger attacking stat. If you want to get the life gain, Recover is available to you, or you can Calm Mind to set up, or throw in something like Ice Beam/Fire Blast/T-Bolt. If you're set on Drain Punch and Bulk Up, I'd suggest either 1) Picking Hasty or Naive or 2) Going with Mega Mewtwo X and abuse the stronger attack, and fighting STAB



> *Don't Kill Me Before I Sweep*
> Swarm
> Adamant (Atk+ / SpA-)
> @ Salac Berry
> ...



I'm also going to assume this is for Uber (as you're using Mewtwo) and I'm just going to have to say find something else. Either that or you're going to have to run heavily dedicated hazard removal and you'll need dedicated checks to both Giratina and Ho-Oh, the latter being much harder to check as it throws Sacred Fire out like candy, as both of them wall this set heavily. I'd also suggest putting all of the SpD EVs into attack as you need to hit as hard as you possibly can. If you get hit with a neutral attack or worse, and you didn't endure, you won't be surviving, no matter what you do.

Unless these are for completely different teams as that just came to me. 

If so, then disregard the Uber stuff I talked about. You'll still require hazard support and choiced fighting type moves are hard to find in OU these days, with Aegislash and fairies running around. It'll be pressured hard and you may not find many opportunities to set up, but it can work every once in awhile. Also, if you want to see how well your EVs fair,


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2014)

My school is doing a doubles tournament. The rules are somewhat makeshift, but pseudo-legends, legends, and Mega Khan are banned.

I've never done doubles before, so:

Gliscor @ Toxic Orb
Ability: Poison Heal
EVs: 244 HP / 40 Def / 224 Spe
Nature: Implish
- Substitute
- Toxic
- Protect
- Earthquake

Rotom-W @ Sitrus Berry
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 232 HP / 56 SpA / 220 Spe
Nature: Modest
- Volt Switch
- Hydro Pump
- Will-o-Wisp
- Pain Split / Protect

Charizard @ Charizardite Y
Ability: Blaze
EVs: 252 SpA / 252 Speed / 4 HP
Nature: Timid
- Heat Wave
- Dragon Pulse
- Solar Beam
- Focus Blast / Protect

Venusaur @ Black Sludge
Ability: Chlorophyll
EVs: 72 HP / 4 Def / 252 SpA / 180 Spe
Nature: Timid
- Growth
- Giga Drain
- Synthesis
- Sludge Bomb

Conkeldurr @ Life Orb
Ability: Guts
EVs: 120 HP / 252 Atk / 116 SpD / 20 Spe
Nature: Adamant
- Drain Punch
- Mach Punch
- Thunder Punch* / Protect
- Ice Punch* / Bulk Up

*I realized I don't _have_ a Conkeldurr with either of these moves.

Chansey @ Eviolite
Ability: Natural Cure
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SpD
Nature: Bold
- Soft-Boiled
- Seismic Toss
- Toxic
- Protect


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

Island said:


> My school is doing a doubles tournament. The rules are somewhat makeshift, but pseudo-legends, legends, and Mega Khan are banned.
> 
> I've never done doubles before, so:
> 
> ...



What's the level cap? I assume 50 and on X and Y wifi seeing as you're talking about getting a Conkeldurr (I can trade you one with Ice Punch, but I unfortunately don't have one with T-Punch). 

I don't really know much about doubles, so the only things I can say are maybe consider Lefties on Rotom, Lum on Venusaur and, if you expect SR move your 4 HP EVs from Char into SpD so you have an odd HP.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> What's the level cap? I assume 50 and on X and Y wifi seeing as you're talking about getting a Conkeldurr [...]


Yes.



BiNexus said:


> (I can trade you one with Ice Punch, but I unfortunately don't have one with T-Punch).


That would be immensely helpful. I registered you as a friend, as well.




BiNexus said:


> I don't really know much about doubles, so the only things I can say are maybe consider Lefties on Rotom, Lum on Venusaur and, if you expect SR move your 4 HP EVs from Char into SpD so you have an odd HP.


SR?

Yeah, I forgot about Leftovers. I originally had Ferrothorn on the team with Leftovers and when I took him off, I didn't put it on somebody else.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

Island said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> That would be immensely helpful. I registered you as a friend, as well.
> ...



Stealth Rock. I don't think that it would be too common in doubles, but if you think someone in the tourney will use it, it may be helpful to move the 4 HP to SpD. As it stands (assuming 31 IV in HP) you'll have 154 and a switch into SR will get you to exactly half, if you're at 153 you won't take half as the game rounds down odd numbers (so you lose 71) and you'll be left with 72 HP and be able to switch in one more time. It's much more useful in singles, but it's helpful.

Add my FC and next time I'm on we can trade.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Stealth Rock. I don't think that it would be too common in doubles, but if you think someone in the tourney will use it, it may be helpful to move the 4 HP to SpD. As it stands (assuming 31 IV in HP) you'll have 154 and a switch into SR will get you to exactly half, if you're at 153 you won't take half as the game rounds down odd numbers (so 71) and you'll be left with 72 HP and be able to switch in one more time. It's much more useful in singles, but it's helpful.


Oh, duh.

I'm not anticipating many hazards, if any, since they're apparently not popular in doubles, which gives Charizard a nice place in doubles, especially Charizard Y since its Drought should counteract any weather other weather conditions.

I may give Venusaur Solar Beam as well since it'll benefit from Drought, but I don't know what move to replace it with.

I only have until tomorrow to get Ice Punch Timburr since I have to return to uni where my 3DS can't connect to Wi-Fi, so if that's the case, I'm going to replace Conkeldurr with this:

Scrafty @ Chople Berry
Ability: Intimidate
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 SpD
Nature: Adamant
- Fake Out
- Drain Punch
- Crunch
- Detect


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Beedrill is going to be pick off by everything and anything with priority. Not to mention that Bug STAB isn't going to get you anywhere even boosted.



Well it is a Beedrill, after all 

But a Swarm boosted X-Scissor coming off of Swords Dance hits harder than a Choice Banded Victini with V-Create, which hits massively hard. Unless it's resisted, something's gonna die. Of course this would require Beedril to hang back until priority is dealt with, as I mentioned (or at least implied). I wouldn't send this thing out as a lead and expect to sweep.

Basically against a standard Kyogre set, 1 X-Scissor after Swords Dance has a 68% chance to OHKO. And against a hypothetical Water type Mewtwo, Modest with max Sp.Atk EVs using a STAB Hydro Pump, it still only has a 6.3% chance to OHKO. I don't expect Beedrill to be taking down an Uber, but it's not bad for a Beedrill lol.



BiNexus said:


> It would probably be better to run Timid (because you really want to outspeed regular Mewtwo; there's no point if you're slower _and_ weaker than LO Mewtwo) and opt for
> 
> Psytrike
> Aura Sphere
> ...



Well the reason why I went for a mixed set with Drain Punch is to have a combination of coverage, recovery, and mixed hitting with one move lol. Plus while Recover is good, if leaves you open to an attack on the same turn. With a boosted Drain Punch, it's not too hard to OHKO something weak to it and get free recovery without the worry of being damaged or status'd that turn, or at least getting healed while killing something.

I think why I don't often opt for Timid on offensive Mewtwo sets is because it's the most common thing to do, because I'd also considered the set you suggested. I've seen so many experienced battlers lose either to inexperienced battlers or unorthodox battlers due to over-predicting. They assume they're against the standard setup and just get destroyed. I've seen it happen to shofu once or twice, and he's a really good battler.

And the reason why I wanna go for a Def drop and not SpD is because I've learned that trying to balance out defenses is ok for versatility, but then it doesn't excel against either offensive threat.  If I forwent his weaker Def and invested in his SpD, I could safely set up on a special attacker instead of setting up semi-safely against either attacker. Once Mewtwo sets up one Bulk Up in that situation, it pretty much won't care.

However, I do plan on doing a Modest and TImid Mega Y Mewtwo with max SpA/Spe stats too. I just wanted something a little unpredicted lol.





> I'm also going to assume this is for Uber (as you're using Mewtwo) and I'm just going to have to say find something else. Either that or you're going to have to run heavily dedicated hazard removal and you'll need dedicated checks to both Giratina and Ho-Oh, the latter being much harder to check as it throws Sacred Fire out like candy, as both of them wall this set heavily. I'd also suggest putting all of the SpD EVs into attack as you need to hit as hard as you possibly can. If you get hit with a neutral attack or worse, and you didn't endure, you won't be surviving, no matter what you do.
> 
> Unless these are for completely different teams as that just came to me.
> 
> If so, then disregard the Uber stuff I talked about. You'll still require hazard support and choiced fighting type moves are hard to find in OU these days, with Aegislash and fairies running around. It'll be pressured hard and you may not find many opportunities to set up, but it can work every once in awhile. Also, if you want to see how well your EVs fair,



Nah they're just two random sets I thought of. I might use them on the same team, but I don't really do specific tiers. These would be for Wifi where anything goes (though I wouldn't load my team with Ubers).

Well against a Scarfed Modest Rotom-W's Hydro Pump with 252 SpA EVs, which is a pretty common set, Beedrill only takes upwards of 76.3% damage. It can't hit it thanks to Choice Scarf, but it can take some decent hits.

Holy crap. Not even a Hydro Pump from a max SpA Modest Kyogre can OHKO it without Specs or Drizzle boost. If Mewtwo were a Water type, even his Hydro Pump with Modest max SpA EVs would only have a 6.3% chance to OHKO.

To guarantee an OHKO, it would take a special move with a power of 180 combined with a SpA stat of 526. Anything merely close to that would likely fail to OHKO, allow a Swords Dance, and trigger Salac Berry. I feel more confident about this Beedrill now


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah but no one is going to let your beedrill fire off the swords dance . Any status, prior form of damage, hail or sand, means your beedrill is going to die without doing anything. Also bug i'm pretty sure is the most resisted stab in the game so a lot of pokemon are going to be able to come in on it anyways and revenge.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 28, 2014)

That is a problem. Now I've seen weak Pokemon do good in mix tier battles only because either it wasn't prepared for or its threats were dealt with. I expect people would think it's Sashed with Toxic Spikes and try to kill it, preferably with a non STAB Flamethrower to trigger the Salac Swarm. There aren't many opportunities to really use this Beedrill, but then again there aren't many opportunities to use Beedrill period 

Here's a team I just got done training. I don't plan to use them all on one team. I just wanted to make 6 different Mewtwo. The last set is probably the best of them and least predictable. These are for B/W.


*TrickScarf Struggle Support*
Pressure
Bold (Def+ / Atk-)
@ Choice Scarf
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SpD
IVs:: 0 Atk
----
HP: 416
Atk: 202
Def: 306
SpA: 344
SpD: 217
Spe: 296
----
~Trick
~Disable
~Thunder Wave
~Light Screen


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



This is a support Mewtwo, but it can also be used if the opponent has one Pokemon left to pretty much kill it without fail (even more if T-Wave were replaced with Protect). It tricks Scarf onto something to cripple it, which it can easily do with 444 Speed. From there it can either Disable the opponent's move and make it struggle, forcing a switch, or predict a switch and go for Thunder Wave, and then Light Screen before switching out. If the opponent has one Pokemon left, TrickScarf and Disable make a perfect combo that forces the opponent's Pokemon to KO itself.





*Will-O-StallTwo*
Pressure
Timid (Spe+ / Atk-)
@ Leftovers
EVs: 128 HP / 164 Def / 216 Spe
IVs: 0 Atk
----
HP: 385
Atk: 202
Def: 257
SpA: 344
SpD: 216
Spe: 385
----
~Substitute
~Calm Mind
~Will-O-Wisp
~Psystrike


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



This is a variation of a few different Mewtwo. Will-O-Wisp isn't common on Mewtwo, so it's bound to catch things off guard. It's set with higher Def because while burn will let it take physical hits well, Mewtwo can also Calm Mind to buff up his SpD, and his already high SpA even without investment. It's HP is set up to recover 1/16 (+1) of its max HP with Leftovers. It's job is either to burn a physical attacker on the spot, of Substitute against status moves like Thunder Wave, Dark Void, Spore, etc. (because those are common moves to use on Mewtwo) and then set up, and it's speed is set to be able to outspeed Darkrai and do just that, and then burn it and swap out. Most things that Psystrike can't hit, won't like a burn. Other than Dark types, with the combination of burn cutting opponents' Atk in half and Calm Mind, Mewtwo won't find it hard to set up with just one right play.





*Modest Special Sweeper*
Unnerve
Modest (SpA+ / Atk-)
@ Lum Berry
EVs: 136 Def / 152 SpA / 220 Spe
IVs: 0 Atk
----
HP: 353
Atk: 202
Def: 250
SpA: 420
SpD: 216
Spe: 351
----
~Calm Mind
~Psystrike
~Aura Sphere
~Shadow Ball


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



This is my favorite classic set. I always run minimal Atk in case of confusion, and I run 351 Speed to just outspeed Gengar, because Gengar always does well with its TImid Speed. It doesn't care if Darkrai uses Dark Void, because of Lum Berry. I opt to buff Def over SpD because Calm Mind can take care of that, giving Mewtwo 630 SpA and 324 SpD after just 1. Psytrike kills Pokemon like Blissey, and the type combination of Aura Sphere and Shadow Ball is at least unresisted as of Gen V. And Unnerve is just in case some Heracross still run Endure + Salac Berry with Swarm. Surprise friend!





*Adamant Physical Sweeper*
Pressure
Adamant (Atk+ / SpA-)
@ Lum Berry
EVs: 252 Atk / 36 Def / 220 Spe
----
HP: 353
Atk: 350
Def: 216
SpA: 309
SpD: 225
Spe: 351
----
~Bulk Up
~Psycho Cut
~Drain Punch
~Earthquake


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



This is almost a mirror physical version of the above Mewtwo, only Unnerve isn't needed as much, at least in my reasoning with Heracross, because Enduring on an anticipated Psychic, only to see a Bulk Up, would make Mewtwo not care about taking a Megahorn. Just in case. Couldn't buff up SpD as much as I wanted because I had to fully invest in Atk. Drain Punch makes up for the power that this Mewtwo lacks in comparison to his special attacking counterpart.





*Counter*
Pressure
Mild (SpA+ / Def-)
@ Focus Sash
EVs: 252 SpA / 36 SpD / 220 Spe
----
HP: 353
Atk: 256
Def: 194
SpA: 447
SpD: 225
Spe: 351
----
~Counter
~Psystrike
~Fire Blast
~Ice Beam


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



This is kind of like a trump card Mewtwo to use if I'm in trouble against a SD Arceus with Extremespeed, or against a DD Rayquaza, or someone trolling with a Magikarp, etc.. Any physical sweeper will go down to a Sashed Counter, which is why I went for Def-. I want them to take as much damage as possible. Mewtwo has no boosting power here, so I opted for max SpA and coverage with Fire Blast, Ice Beam, and Psystrike. It's basically an anti physical sweeper. Not one I've seen before.

And if the opponent is a special sweeper, anything coming from 447 Sp.Atk is gonna hurt, and it's guaranteed to with Focus Sash.





*Anti-Sweeper / Sweep Momentum Stealer*
Myuutsu* - Pressure
Naive (Spe+ / SpD-)
@ Focus Sash
EVs: 252 Atk / 40 SpA / 216 Spe
----
HP: 353
Atk: 319
Def: 216
SpA: 354
SpD: 194
Spe: 385
----
~Psych Up
~Me First
~Psychic
~Drain Punch


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



This is my quintessential anti sweeper Mewtwo. In my opinion it's the most game-turning Mewtwo set that it can run, in that it counters and kils my opponent's sweeper while becoming a sweeper my own. I gave him EVs to balance out his Atk and SpA reasonably, and enough speed to outspeed Darkrai. SpD doesn't matter because of his item. This Mewtwo's role is to swap in if my opponent has a Pokemon with a couple of offensive and/or speed boosts, after it's KO'd one of my Pokemon. When it comes in, I Psych Up its stat boosts. Whether it goes first or not doesn't matter, because Focus Sash lets Mewtwo live it and copy its Atk/SpA and Speed boosts. Then based on what boosts it gets, and the defensive stats and typing of the opponent, either Psychic or Drain Punch it, and if I can predict the opponent will use a more favorable move (like a Psychic or Ghost sweeper using Shadow Ball or a more powerful move than what I have), I just troll it with Me First and oneshot it not only with its own stat boosts, but its own move as well.


----------



## mhasemore (Mar 11, 2014)

I really love my team and yet I'm perfectly aware of how flawed it is. Any comments or possible improvements would be appreciated.

1. Chesnaught/Armadon @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP, 252 Def, 4 Atk
Impish Nature, Bulletproof
Hammer Arm
Spiky Shield
Leech Seed
Spikes

2. Charizard/Soulfire @ Charizardite X
Evs: 252 Atk, 252 Spd, 4 HP
Jolly Nature, Blaze/Tough Claws
Dragon Claw
Flare Blitz
Earthquake
Dragon Dance

3. Greninja/Yasha @ Life Orb
EVs: 252 SpAtk, 252 Spd, 4 HP
Timid Nature, Protean
Surf
Ice Beam
Dark Pulse
Grass Knot

4. Scizor/Crimson @ Choice Band
EVs: 252 Atk, 252 HP, 4 Spd
Adamant Nature, Technician
Bullet Punch
Pursuit
U-turn
Brick Break

5. Noivern/Alduin @ Choice Specs
EVs: 252 SpAtk, 252 Spd, 4 HP
Timid Nature, Infiltrator
Air Slash
Dragon Pulse
Flamethrower
Focus Blast

6. Xerneas/Xerneas @ Power Herb
Evs: 252 SpAtk, 252 Spd, 4 HP
Timid Nature, Fairy Aura
Moonblast
Thunderbolt
Flash Cannon
Geomancy

My main dilemmas are that I really like Mega Scizor but Mega Charizard is for more important. If I could use both, I would run a Bulky Swords Dance set on Crimson, instead of hitting a Steel Resist Wall every time I use a Bullet Punch to revenge kill. Another problem is my Alduin rarely gets used... ever. All he really counters is Subseeders, but then gets shredded due to Choice Specs limitations; not to mention I can't tell from previews what is a subseeder at all. I would run a Life Orb set on him but that's taken by Yasha who's proven to be far more useful.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 11, 2014)

mhasemore said:


> I really love my team and yet I'm perfectly aware of how flawed it is. Any comments or possible improvements would be appreciated.
> 
> 1. Chesnaught/Armadon @ Leftovers
> EVs: 252 HP, 252 Def, 4 Atk
> ...



I'm right to assume this is for the battle spot, because you talked about Greninja taking up the Life Orb. The only things that come to mind are maybe get Switcheroo onto Noivern to choice lock an expected switch, and switch Dragon Pulse for Draco Meteor. 

The other important thing is that (assuming battle spot cap @ lvl50) your Charizard should not have 4 EVs in HP (assuming 31 IVs in HP) because it gives you an even number, which leaves you really worse off against stealth rock.


----------



## mhasemore (Mar 11, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I'm right to assume this is for the battle spot, because you talked about Greninja taking up the Life Orb. The only things that come to mind are maybe get Switcheroo onto Noivern to choice lock an expected switch, and switch Dragon Pulse for Draco Meteor.
> 
> The other important thing is that (assuming battle spot cap @ lvl50) your Charizard should not have 4 EVs in HP (assuming 31 IVs in HP) because it gives you an even number, which leaves you really worse off against stealth rock.



Interesting mentioning Switcheroo, though I would have to breed a new Noivern for that. I would have preferred if a better item existed for him, maybe a Focus Sash for those Ice Attacks. Draco Meteor is viable if combined with U-turn due to its stat reduction, but the problem with my team is that there's not any really bulky defensive pokemon I can switch into.
As for the EV thing, you might have to explain that one to me. I just put everything into attack and speed and put the leftover training into HP. Should I change it to Defense or something? How does an even number affect Stealth Rock's damage?


----------



## Lasker (Mar 11, 2014)

An odd Hp allows you to switch in one more time. Stealth Rock inflicts 50% of the full HP of Charizard, meaning that for even HP, Charizard dies with 0Hp left on the second switch. With odd hp, half the hp isn't a integer and is rounded: 
99full hp:  99/2=49.5->49. First switch in 99-49=50hp, second switch in 50-49=1hp, you live!
I think that's how it works.


----------



## mhasemore (Mar 11, 2014)

Interesting, but in around 150 battles I've never been killed by a Stealth Rock, but still useful perhaps.


----------



## kratos184 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm currently on my first Platinum playthrough ever and after catching a few Pok?mon I came up with this team to complete it. I think it's quite good since it has few weaknesses, what do you guys think? Any tips?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 11, 2014)

Just started usign PS more and I've been using this poison team when playing in the monotype. Never was a competitive player really(just learned all this EVs and shit this gen lol) but just wondering how others view my team 

King Boo (Gengar) @ Black Sludge
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 164 HP / 148 SAtk / 196 Spd
Modest Nature
- Shadow Ball
- Psychic
- Dazzling Gleam
- Sucker Punch

Fat Bat (Crobat) @ Black Sludge
Ability: Infiltrator
EVs: 160 HP / 160 Atk / 28 SDef / 160 Spd
Jolly Nature
- Aerial Ace
- Cross Poison
- Toxic
- Confuse Ray

Thickums (Venusaur) @ Venusaurite
Ability: Overgrow
EVs: 128 HP / 120 Def / 140 SAtk / 120 Spd
Mild Nature
- Energy Ball
- Sludge Bomb
- Sleep Powder
- Earthquake

The King (Nidoking) @ Black Sludge
Ability: Poison Point
EVs: 124 HP / 128 Atk / 140 Def / 116 Spd
Naughty Nature
- Earthquake
- Poison Jab
- Sucker Punch
- Surf

James (Weezing) @ Black Sludge
Ability: Levitate
Shiny: Yes
EVs: 144 HP / 204 Def / 160 SAtk
Bold Nature
- Sludge Bomb
- Shadow Ball
- Toxic
- Protect

Scorpion King (Drapion) @ Black Sludge
Ability: Battle Armor
Shiny: Yes
EVs: 136 HP / 136 Atk / 120 Def / 116 Spd
Adamant Nature
- Night Slash
- Earthquake
- Poison Jab
- X-Scissor


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey folks. 

Haven't played Pokemon in years, but I do remember my first six level 100 pokemon. 

-Blaziken
-Swampert
-Metagross
-Milotic
-Rayquaza
-Scizzor

;zaru


----------



## Aduro (Nov 19, 2014)

So this February I'm entering a mono-type tournament at my Uni. Basically I picked two types out of a hat and I have to make a monotype team with each one. All legendaries, Wobbufett and Wynaut are banned, one of each national dex number and no two of any items.
The first type I was given was fire, so fuck anything with Stealth Rock.

I was thinking of this as a rough idea for my team so far.

Lead: 
Ninetales @ Air Balloon
Ability: Drought
EVs: 252 Spe / 252 SAtk / 4 Spd
Timid Nature
- Flamethrower
- Solar Beam
- Will-O-Wisp
- Nasty Plot

Torkoal  @ Leftovers
Ability: White Smoke
EVs: 252 Def / 252 HP / 4 Spd
Jolly Nature
- Rapid Spin
- Stealth Rock
- Lava Plume
- Sunny Day/Will-O-Wisp/Amnesia (depends who I'm battling first)

Heat Rotom @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 252 Spe / 252 SAtk / 4 HP
Timid Nature
- Volt Switch
- Hidden Power Grass
- Overheat
- Trick

Blaziken @ Blazikenite
Ability: Speed Boost
EVs: 116 Spd / 252 Atk / 130 Spd
Naughty Nature
- Protect
- Swords Dance
- Flare Blitz
- Baton Pass

Chandleure @ Choice Specs
Ability: Infiltrator
EVs: 252 Spe / 252 SAtk / 4 Spd
Modest Nature
- Energy Ball
- Shadow Ball
- Fire Blast
- Hidden Power Electric

Arcanine @ Chesto Berry
Ability: Intimidate
EVs: 248 HP/ 252 SDef  8 Def
Impish Nature
- Rest
- Flare Blitz
- Crunch
- Sleep Talk


Note: There's a good chance Blaziken could be banned so I might have to swap it out for my Mega Charizard X or Infernape.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2015)

Please recommend moves for this specific team, thank you:

Arcanine
Scizor
Zangoose
Lucario
Excadrill
Tyrantrum


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 28, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Please recommend moves for this specific team, thank you:
> 
> Arcanine
> Scizor
> ...




Zangoose would be good with a Jolly nature and max Speed/Atk, along with Toxic Boost and a Toxic Orb, and then Protect, Facade, Shadow Claw, and Close Combat. You could also put Swords Dance over Protect if you think you could use it safely before Toxic Orb kicks in, or Quick Attack. It's a shame it doesn't get Extremespeed.

Arcanine is also good with Jolly and max Speed/Atk, or Adamant with a Choice Scarf. Good moves for it are Flare Blitz, Wild Charge, Close Combat, and Extremespeed. For more originality, you could use Sunny Day over Wild Charge or Close Combat, and even Morning Sun over one of its other 2 moves aside from Flare Blitz. Can throw Water types off. Sunny Day would both boost Flare Blitz and let you heal off the recoil with Morning Sun. The Arcainine would need to be a bulkier build though, rather than fast and offensive.

Scizor can be made specially or physically defensive, but a popular setup is one with Technician, and Adamant with max HP and Atk, and then Swords Dance, Bullet Punch, Bug Bite, and Pursuit or Quick Attack. Or Aerial Ace or Feint, which get boosted from Technician. You could also do max Atk and max Speed; Adamant with Agility or Jolly with Swords Dance.

Lucario needs max Speed, mega or not, so a Jolly/Timid nature or whatever with max Speed and Atk/SpAtk. Then you could run a pure physical set with Close Combat, Extremespeed or Power-Up Punch, Swords Dance, and Bullet Punch, or you could run a special set with Aura Sphere, Flash Cannon or Vaccum Wave, Nasty Plot, and Vacuum Wave or Dragon Pulse or Dark Pulse. You could also run a mixed set with max Speed and Atk with Close Combat, Extremespeed or Bullet Punch, Nasty Plot, and one of the already mentioned special attacks, or you could run max Speed and SpAtk with Aura Sphere, Dark Pulse, Swords Dance, and one of the already mentioned physical attacks. Or Counter with a Focus Sash even.

Exadrill I'd say Jolly with max Speed, and then max Atk or HP, depending on if you're offensive or utility. Earthquake and Rock Slide are kinda obvious. Then you can give it either Swords Dance or Hone Claws. One more powerful, and the other making Rock Slide 100% accurate. Then you could give it either Stealth Rock, Iron Defense (for the lolz when you force the opponent to switch), Sandstorm (if you're Sand Rush/Force), or X-Scissor/Iron Head/Poison Jab.

Tyrrantrum depends on the ability, though it should always be Adamant or Jolly with max Atk and max Speed. Strong Jaw would make use of Dragon Dance/Hone Claws, Dragon Claw/Outrage, and any two out of Crunch, Stone Edge, and Ice Fang. Boosted by Strong Jaws, Ice Fang has  97.5 power, and not only hits Dragon/Flying and Dragon/Ground types harder than Outrage, but hits Mega Altaria hard, which is immune to Dragon. Rock Head would use Dragon Dance/Hone Claws, Dragon Claw/Outrage, Head Smash, and Earthquake. Should definitely be Jolly unless you're gonna use Dragon Dance. Weakness Policy would be good on Tyrrantrum too.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 28, 2015)

So I started at Firered, moved up to Pearl, then SoulSilver, and now on Black. And every game I play I trade pokemon with myself to do my best to catch them all. But every game I keep at least 2 pokemon on my team. Lapras and Scizor. I build the rest of my teams around those 2. I usually take whatever the fire type is as the starter and the rest of my team is mostly randoms. My Lapras usually is enough to take on every gym I come up against, and Lapras/Scizor usually can solo the elite 4. But each of their's 4th mvoe seems like it can be replaced with something better, but I'm not exactly sure what. I don't really care abuot nature or IV's so I will just list moves.

Lapras

Surf
Ice Beam
Psychic
Thunderbolt

Scizor

X-Scissor
Brick Break
Night Slash
False Swipe

I was pondering Toxic or Bulldoze instead of Thunderbolt, and have no idea what to substitute False Swipe for. I use Scizor to capture pokemon, but I can always breed a scyther and put it on him. Any ideas?


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 28, 2015)

I once saw a Politoed fuck over someone's Pokemon that had set up some speed or offensive boosts by using Perish Song and Protect to force them to switch. Lapras gets both of these, and can use Toxic in tandem with them. So Toxic, Protect, and Perish Song are pretty good. Even in-game, it can force the CPU to switch their Pokemon if it's setting up and giving you trouble. Since Lapras has humungous HP and good defenses, it's more suited as a well, so using only attacking moves wouldn't get it as far. For an overall set, I'd say:

Ice Beam / Surf
Perish Song / Surf / Thunderbolt
Toxic
Protect

As for Scizor, it depends on the ability. If it has Technician, it's better off with Bug Bite. I use Pokegen, so I can get it easy, but you need to go to the B2/W2 Move Tutor to give it Bug Bite. Technician boosts Bug Bite from 60 to 90, making it stronger than X-Scissor. Also if you use a Heart Scale (or whatever you need in B/W), you can have Scizor re-learn old moves. Bullet Punch is perfect. It's a Steel type Quick Attack that makes up for its horrible speed, and it gets boosts by Technician.

Now if it doesn't have Technician, then stick with X-Scissor. Bullet Punch still isn't a terrible move even without the boost. It still gets a STAB boost. If it has Technician though, Bullet Punch will go from 40 power to 90 power, and Bug Bite from 60 to 135, whereas X-Scissor only gets 120. Regardless of the ability, Swords Dance is a great move for it. Then if you have Technician, you could go for Pursuit, but in-game trainers hardly switch, so you would probably prefer Night Slash anyway actually.

Or you could go with Facade. There's a PokeTuber named Rayzoir, or Ray T, or Ray the Bootiest. He plays in a ton of free for alls on DuncanKneeDeep's channel. On every physical attacker Ray uses, ALL of them have Facade, because status gets thrown around a lot and he said he was tired of getting fucked over by burns. Since status can happen a lot in the game, Facade is a really nice move to have in such a situation, if you can't think of anything else to run. It's especially good because a Scizor would hate to be burned ("Burn the SCEEZOR!"), because it cuts its physical damage in half. At least Facade makes up for the Atk drop. However, Brick Break is not terrible either, but Scizor doesn't have as much need for it, since Steel is good against Rock and Ice, and Bug is good against Dark, leaving little for Fighting to be useful on.

So I'd suggest:

If Technician:
Bug Bite
Bullet Punch
Swords Dance
Facade / Iron Head / Night Slash / Brick Break

If not Technician:
X-Scissor
Iron Head / Bullet Punch
Swords Dance
Facade / Iron Head / Night Slash / Brick Break


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 4, 2016)

Yahoo Movies


----------



## Saru (Sep 8, 2016)

Not my best team, but it's so much fun using Gengar and Scizor.

this.
this.
this.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 17, 2016)

Does anyone have an interesting idea for a team? 
I am having a block out...


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 1, 2016)

My X-Men themed team

*Spoiler*: __ 




Beast (Darmanitan) (M) @ Choice Scarf  
Ability: Sheer Force  
Shiny: Yes  
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SpD / 252 Spe  
Adamant Nature  
- Fire Punch  
- Earthquake  
- Rock Slide  
- U-turn  

Jean Grey (Gardevoir) (F) @ Gardevoirite  
Ability: Trace  
EVs: 252 SpA / 4 SpD / 252 Spe  
Timid Nature  
IVs: 0 Atk  
- Psyshock  
- Hyper Voice  
- Destiny Bond  
- Focus Blast  

Cyclops (Dusclops) (M) @ Eviolite  
Ability: Pressure  
Shiny: Yes  
EVs: 252 HP / 128 Def / 128 SpD  
Bold Nature  
IVs: 0 Atk  
- Pain Split  
- Night Shade  
- Will-O-Wisp  
- Disable  

Archangel (Skarmory) (M) @ Rocky Helmet  
Ability: Sturdy  
EVs: 252 HP / 232 Def / 24 Spe  
Impish Nature  
- Brave Bird  
- Stealth Rock  
- Roost  
- Whirlwind  

Wolverine (Zangoose) (M) @ Toxic Orb  
Ability: Toxic Boost  
Shiny: Yes  
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SpD / 252 Spe  
Jolly Nature  
- Quick Attack  
- Facade  
- Knock Off  
- Close Combat  

Iceman (Regice) @ Assault Vest  
Ability: Clear Body  
EVs: 248 HP / 252 SpA / 8 SpD  
Modest Nature  
IVs: 0 Atk / 30 SpA  
- Ice Beam  
- Thunderbolt  
- Flash Cannon  
- Hidden Power [Grass]  




It's actually pretty good despite not being try-hard
I have ones for The Avengers and the Justice league too, who are also fun
I'd like to build one for the Fantastic four as well, but it's a bitch to find something to fit Doom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Does anyone have an interesting idea for a team?
> I am having a block out...



idk, you can bounce ideas off of me if you want 

depends on what kind of Mega/strat you're building around though

oh wait, you posted this 2 weeks ago, rip



Deer Lord said:


> My X-Men themed team
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Love this team. Talonflame seems really annoying for it though.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 2, 2016)

Talonflame is annoying in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2016)

Saru said:


> idk, you can bounce ideas off of me if you want
> 
> depends on what kind of Mega/strat you're building around though
> 
> oh wait, you posted this 2 weeks ago, rip



I am thinking of a team based on Trick Room, but I don't feel like thinking of the members of that team TBH. 
If u were going to build a team based on this, what Pokemon are you going to include?


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I am thinking of a team based on Trick Room, but I don't feel like thinking of the members of that team TBH.
> If u were going to build a team based on this, what Pokemon are you going to include?



Oh, cool. Trick Room screws over a lot of standard teams. I highly recommend Eruption Heatran and Trick Room Diancie. You can see the effectiveness of these two in more detail here:

will come out before Christmas.

I've used them both with a lot of success.

These guys are also pretty good in my experience:

Mega Heracross
Mega Mawile
Reuniclus
Ferrothorn
Mega Slowbro / Slowbro
Azumarill
Emboar
I was trying to dig up the TR team I used a few months ago that did really well, but I can't find it. Eruption Heatran and TR Diancie were on it though. Mega Slowbro too, I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2016)

Saru said:


> Oh, cool. Trick Room screws over a lot of standard teams. I highly recommend Eruption Heatran and Trick Room Diancie. You can see the effectiveness of these two in more detail here:
> 
> will come out before Christmas.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of Heatran, even tho I am trying desperately to make my use of legendaries limited. 

What does "TR" stand for?


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I was thinking of Heatran, even tho I am trying desperately to make my use of legendaries limited.
> 
> What does "TR" stand for?



TR = Trick Room. 

I don't blame you for the legendaries thing. Eruption Heatran with Choice Specs is really powerful though. I tried to make a TR team without legends, but it just wasn't as good. It's possible though.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2016)

Saru said:


> TR = Trick Room.
> 
> I don't blame you for the legendaries thing. Eruption Heatran with Choice Specs is really powerful though. I tried to make a TR team without legends, but it just wasn't as good. It's possible though.


OIC, at first I thought you meant a specific move that Diancie use. lol

Yeah, I got floored by Heatran and Mega  in a trick room team. 

I will use those Pokemon u suggested, I guess one or 2 legendaries won't hurt. I am guessing Diance shouldn't be a mega, right? 

What would you suggest for move-sets, EVs, and items? 

Sorry for all those questions.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone else into monotype? Trying to raise a psychic team here on as. Have my espeon with magic bounce since he's my favorite but so frail (I had one gen 2 and it was life). 

The hoopa event going on now was nice, because in my "no holds" team, the psychic dark combo is good. 

Next I have to get a metagross (I used to have an event shiny metagross but I had to sell the cartridge) because that steel typing, also one of my favorite pseudos besides goodra. 

I used dexnav to find a regen slowpoke mom which was annoying as fuck...

I still have a number of spaces to fill, but I really just want to use my favorites. So I'm thinking espurr line, reiuniclus, and gallade. I'm hoping to use creativity and strategy to make the team competitive to normal ones.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 6, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I am thinking of a team based on Trick Room, but I don't feel like thinking of the members of that team TBH.
> If u were going to build a team based on this, what Pokemon are you going to include?


I have a savage trick room based doubles team with dusclops+explosion


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 5, 2017)

So, I just started Pokemon GSC for the first time. And my team for the playthrough will be a semi-competitive team. Eventually, I want to get a Curselax so I can enjoy the full GSC experience. What do you think of my team, from a single-player and competitive viewpoint?

*Team Sinners:*

1.
Typhlosion
Name: "Hellfire"
Moves: Ember->Hidden Power ???, Fire Blast (Goldenrod Game), Rollout->Earthquake (Victory Road), Thunder Punch
Etc: My starter. Special sweeper. I don't know his DVs, so the Hidden Power is a bit of a gamble.

2.
Gengar
Name: "Griefer"
Moves: Ice Punch, Thunder, Hypnosis, Destiny Bond
Etc: The utility knife of the team. Also acts as a wall against fighting. Destiny Bond if there's something I simply cannot kill.

3.
Ampharos
Name: "Doombolt"
Moves: Thunder Punch, Fire Punch, Thunder Wave, Dynamic Punch (Gym)
Etc: Dynamic Punch is supposed to counter special walls. Don't know how many of those I'd encounter in single player, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared.

4.
Meganium
Name: "Thornia"
Moves: Razor Leaf, Reflect, Light Screen, Synthesis
Etc: All-purpose wall.

5.
Umbreon
Name: "Witch"
Moves: Charm (breeding), Pursuit, Rest (Ice Path), Confuse Ray -> Toxic (Fuchsia)
Etc: Physical wall. It's actually an anti-curse wall, which is not gonna be very useful against computer, probably. But... WHAT IF RED HAS A CURSELAX?! He's the legendary trainer after all. Better be prepared. This pokemon needs a breeded move, so it won't be joining my team until quite late. Meanwhile its mom will be an Umbreon with Bite/Growl/Baton Pass/Mean Look.

6.
*Snorlax*
Name: "Gluttney"/"Gluttacus"
Moves: Body Slam, *Curse* (Celadon Condo), Rest, Sleep Talk (Goldenrod Basement)
Etc: It's a curselax. From what I gather, he can probably solo the whole game. I'm so excited for it! He is found in Kanto, so I'll be running around with a five-man team most of the game. Which is alright because...

*Temps and Slaves*

1.
Golem
Name: "Martyr"
Moves: Rock and ground stuff. A kaboom. You know the drill.
Etc: A temp before I get Umbreon.

2.
Skarmory
Name: "Bondsman"
Moves: Cut, Fly, Headbutt
Etc: Farfetch'd as temp move slave

3.
Golduck
Name: "Abusee"
Moves: Surf, Strength, Whirlpool, Waterfall
Etc: Polywrath as temp move slave

4.
Togetic
Name: "Cadaver"
Moves: Headbutt, Rock smash, Flash


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 15, 2017)

My ingame teams for each generation.

Gen 1:
Charizard
Gyrados
Dragonite
Snorlax
Jolteon
Primeape

Gen 2: 
Feraligator
Crobat
Ampharos
Tyranitar
Blissy
Umbreon

Gen 3
Sceptile
Swellow
Salamance
Metagross
Milotic
Claydol

Gen 4
Infernape
Luxray
Staraptor
Garchomp
Floatezel
Bronzong

Gen 5
Serperior
Semistoad
Hydriegon
Damnation
Reincluse
Unefezent

Gen 6
Greninja
Talonflame
Goodra
Aegislash
???
???

Gen 7 
Decidueye
?????
?????
?????
?????
?????

No megas, no Alola forms. Each gen I only use pokemon of that gen. Don't care about stats or nature, and I prefer not to have to of the same type, but exceptions can be made. I usually have the same team every playthrough.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 15, 2017)

Team Sinners is now fully evolved.



My Typhlosion has all its end-game moves and is now sweeping everything so badly it's not even funny. Gengar ice punches anything else (Typhlosion turned out to have hidden power: psychic. If it had been grass or ice, he'd have been able to solo the whole game). 

Curselax will definitely be for the lulz at this point. I might get a Forretress to feel more pro.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 16, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> My ingame teams for each generation.
> 
> Gen 1:
> Charizard
> ...



I had a charizard and gyarados for gen 1 as well. It was mainly just whatever looked cool. I had the NPC traded farfetch'd, a rapidash, a hitmonlee, a raichu. It was a pretty weak build, but still ran into no problems.

For gen 3, I that I leik mudkips. Everything else was fairly strong and of varying types. But I didn't discover the concept of HM slaves so they were plagued by mediocre moves. Ran into no problems anyway.

The only difficult battle in all my pokemon playthroughs is gen 2's gym leader battle against a *Miltank*. Attract, rollout, and milk drink make for dominating combo if not counter-built.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2017)

Beat the Elite Four and Champion without in-battle items. Had a 5-man team, with an HM slave keeping Snorlax's spot warm. Decided to save my revives, so I beat the last Elite Four and the Champion with 4-man teams. In the end, I ate too many Hyper Beams and fainted all over the place. I had literally a sliver of hp left on my last pokemon when Lance brought in his last. Fortunately, it was Dragonite, and my last pokemon was Gengar. AISU PAANCHI!! (Ice Punch!!)

And that was the end of that.

Turned out to be an exceptionally good team.


----------



## Hero (Feb 24, 2017)

My favorite Pokémon team

Empoleon
Roserade
Lopunny
Gastrodon
Palkia
Espeon


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 5, 2017)

Clefable @ Life Orb  
Ability: Magic Guard  
EVs: 252 HP / 252 SpA / 4 SpD  
Modest Nature  
- Moonblast  
- Flamethrower  
- Soft-Boiled  
- Thunderbolt  

Conkeldurr @ Assault Vest  
Ability: Guts  
EVs: 252 Atk / 236 SpD / 20 Spe  
Adamant Nature  
- Drain Punch  
- Thunder Punch  
- Ice Punch  
- Poison Jab  

Kyurem-Black @ Life Orb  
Ability: Teravolt  
EVs: 252 Atk / 32 SpA / 224 Spe  
Naive Nature  
- Ice Beam  
- Outrage  
- Fusion Bolt  
- Iron Head  

Raikou @ Leftovers  
Ability: Pressure  
EVs: 4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe  
Timid Nature  
- Calm Mind  
- Thunderbolt  
- Hidden Power [Ice]  
- Substitute  

Landorus-Therian @ Rocky Helmet  
Ability: Intimidate  
EVs: 252 HP / 240 Def / 8 SpD / 8 Spe  
Impish Nature  
- Earthquake  
- U-turn  
- Stone Edge  
- Stealth Rock  

Alakazam @ Alakazite  
Ability: Magic Guard  
EVs: 4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe  
Timid Nature  
- Psychic  
- Focus Blast  
- Shadow Ball  
- Calm Mind


----------

